# Birchbox September 2014 - Spoilers!



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

What do we all want to try in September? I haven't kept up on new products lately, but I haven't had a theBalm product in several months. I wouldn't mind a sample of the Cindy-Lou Manizer as it's on my wish list and new to the Birchbox store.

(magicalmom dropping in here to post the Birchbox link to Box 1! Don't mind me!)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb1


----------



## casey anne (Aug 18, 2014)

Excellent idea @@Kelly Silva! It's on my wishlist too!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope they do the choose your own sample again this month! They might not though due to what happened last month though. If you did not know, last month when people tried to pick their sample, the site crashed! D:


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ooh, me too on Cindy Lou! I ordered it from Hautelook last time theBalm was on, but it arrived broken and they couldn't replace it so they just refunded me instead. I re-pressed it, but the consistency seems off, powdery and very different than "Mary" and "Betty," so I'd like to try it again and see if it's honestly that different or if the Loumanizers just don't take well to being re-pressed with alcohol.

I also really want to try the Not Soap, Radio, because I am obsessed with lemon-scented things lately and I've been hearing good things about it.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 18, 2014)

I would love a box of re-runs please.

I would love it if my box included

Egyptian Magic

Caudalie Serum

Supergoop Hand Cream

Amika Dry Shampoo

Catherine Malandrino Perfume

If they absolutely have to send me shampoo and conditioner please make it something from No.4. I think I am the only person subscribed to Birchbox who has yet to receive anything from this line.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 18, 2014)

I'd like to try the No. 4 volumizing shampoo and conditioner. I also hope that if they do a pick your sample again that some of the choices are skin or haircare instead of all make-up!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 18, 2014)

I want berry colored lips!  Maybe not a full on lipstick but a deeply colored balm.

Would love to try some of the not soap line. 

No number 4 for me.  I have got the prep and protect 2x and the volumizing and clarifying!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

I would love...

Egyptian Magic

Amika Dry Shampoo

Not Soap, Radio

And then anything by Jurlique, Mally, NUXE, Skyn Iceland...and I'm never opposed to more Ruffian polish.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe a box add-on for $20 or less?? The add-ons have been so fun, but too much $$.


----------



## magsatron (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd love to try Amika anything, &amp; I've missed out on all the suki &amp; derma-e &amp; acure skincare, so trying them might be nice. I don't need any more eye creams, but I haven't found a HG moisturizer or serum yet, though I love my magical demalogica barrier repair, it's spendy &amp; too heavy for everyday use.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2014)

Yay! September! I want to see some fall makeup (berries and mauve for lippies, coppers and green for eyes) and rich hydrating creams to protect against the dry cold air that will be coming!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2014)

A box of comic con survival goodies over here, please! A nice gloss (I think it was last aseptember's box that brought me benefit Sugarbomb) or tinted lip balm, hand cream, refreshing facial spray, setting powder, shower gel (I received Not Soap, Radio in August, so another brand would fantastic), or mints would all be welcome in my box.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 19, 2014)

I NEED a hair mask! That would be my #1 choice for this month. The sun and salt water have left my hair a total mess.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd love to get:

Laura Mercier 

Not Soap Radio

The Balm 

100% pure nail polish - I would like to try this brand out &amp; I haven't ordered the CEW box yet

Hello breath spray


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 19, 2014)

The Cindy Lou-Manizer would definitely be awesome. There's A TON of stuff in the birchbox store that I'd love to try. Overall, I just want the same thing I want every month which is new stuff. I hate seeing the same stuff month after month.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 19, 2014)

I would love to see some lip color and nail polish, as I seem to be obsessed with those at the moment. Also, curly hair products and anything from Paula's Choice is always welcome


----------



## katiecoll (Aug 19, 2014)

I would love some more actual makeup this month. Last month was a great month, but before that I got too much shampoo/conditioner and skin products!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 19, 2014)

The only beauty product I really need right now, is an eye shadow primer.

I wouldn't mind getting the leftover bronzer. I always love scrubs and masques. I'd love to try out a new blush or lip product. I also want to try Cindy-Lou Manizer, anything Amika, a nail file, a nice nail polish in coral or pink. Most things I'd really like to get, I've already sampled, so there is no hope of getting them again.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 19, 2014)

Does BB send out Suki samples other than the exfoliating cleanser? I am hooked on that stuff, so I'd love to sample more from the Suki line. Oh, I'd also like to try more Paula's Choice stuff, since I am liking the moisturizer I got in a Pick 2, and I always see such good comments about that line.

ETA: Just saw that Suki will be on Hautelook on Thursday... I'll be buying the bejeezus out of some exfoliating scrub if it's a solid discount, BB points be damned!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 19, 2014)

Cupcake stuff!!!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?s=women&amp;stype=tbm&amp;q=Meri+Meri


----------



## JenTX (Aug 19, 2014)

Any word yet on whether or not they will do a pick your sample this month? Debating if I should cash out my points and close an account or go for another 100 point code on it and resub it.... then i will have more points to use too haha.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 19, 2014)

I would love a gold metallic eyeliner.  Also lip stuff, anything citrusy, and maybe a moisturizing mask to get ready for fall weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 19, 2014)

Something from SeaRx? I see a bunch of those items under new products but am not familiar with the brand. Some sort of lipstick (not gloss) in a fall shade. Really, any makeup in fall colors. No shampoo! And no more Harvey Prince!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Cupcake stuff!!!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?s=women&amp;stype=tbm&amp;q=Meri+Meri


omg i want these so bad


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 19, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Any word yet on whether or not they will do a pick your sample this month? Debating if I should cash out my points and close an account or go for another 100 point code on it and resub it.... then i will have more points to use too haha.


Is there a working 100 point code right now?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 19, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Is there a working 100 point code right now?


I think BBPLUS100 is working right now.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 19, 2014)

I would love some Laura Mercier, some Caudalie... Basically no hair products unless it's Amika dry shampoo..... I'm always up for lip stuff. Ideally no mascara since I'm kind of overloaded right now... I wish Birchbox would get Clarins!


----------



## splash79 (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't think of a single think I'm wanting this month.  Maybe some Caudalie, since I've never tried it before.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 20, 2014)

More Caudalie, everything I have tried I have bought! Masks are always welcome. I want to try that Amika Dry Shampoo.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I think BBPLUS100 is working right now.


Thanks!! I was thinking of taking a month off, but I can't really resist a good 100 point code.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 20, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Any word yet on whether or not they will do a pick your sample this month? Debating if I should cash out my points and close an account or go for another 100 point code on it and resub it.... then i will have more points to use too haha.


Not sure if any of you use the IBOTTA app for savings, but if you sub to BB through that app you get $3 cash back. If you give a gift sub you get $5. It is a separate promo so you can probably use it with the point code. Not sure if that helps anyone.


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd like a good eye primer, maybe some dry shampoo, definitely a nice face mask. Please no eyeliners or mascaras!


----------



## katiecoll (Aug 20, 2014)

BBSTORE100 is working too. This one should be good until January I believe, so use it only if you can't use any other codes! Someone on another thread posted a card that they got from shopping in the SOHO store that gave the code and the expiration date.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 20, 2014)

I really want some lip products! I have not had one for three months from BB!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 20, 2014)

This month I am hoping for some bath products (body wash, bath oil, bath salts, etc.),  facial moisturizer,  Brow products, and something fall scented.  I'm excited for the start of Fall boxes!


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 20, 2014)

Oooh. I'd like a fall scent of some kind -- apples, leaves, spices, a little pumpkin, something like that. Oh, wait, I have a BPAL called Tintagel which smells just like that. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree @@LadyK, I would love some bath products. I feel like that's an area that BB tends to neglect.


----------



## jocedun (Aug 20, 2014)

I want some hair spray, dry shampoo, color safe shampoo/conditioner - mostly so I don't have to go buy more for the rest of the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man, that makes me sound cheap haha. 

AND MAKE-UP. Give me all the make-up samples (but no BB cream, BB gods). 

For once, I actually feel sampled out on skincare. And believe me, that is hard for me to say. Once, I thought it was impossible to have too much eye cream. But right now, I have at least 3-4 generous eye cream samples to use up -- they will probably last me all winter, and I'm sure I'll only continue to get more in the coming months.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 21, 2014)

September add ons! I want them both! 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus


----------



## AMaas (Aug 21, 2014)

I am over all the hand/body lotions. I get one every month!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> September add ons! I want them both!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus


While I'm tempted by the Ruffian, I have nail colors very similar to those.  Also, the Ruffian nail polish remover towelettes didn't work for me at all.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 21, 2014)

Oooh I love those bracelets. Want.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> September add ons! I want them both!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus


While those are great options, I hope they will add some more products!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 21, 2014)

Are the add-ons charged to your card or can you use points with these?


----------



## casey anne (Aug 21, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Are the add-ons charged to your card or can you use points with these?


I was wondering the same...but it looks like it gets charged to your card after the 1st of the month.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 21, 2014)

I just bought a 5-pack of Deborah Lippmann polish this morning on Gilt, and then made a deal with myself for no more polish. This deal lasted until I saw the Ruffian polish and clicked reserve without a second though. I love Ruffian polish. At least the DL polish is blues and greens, and Ruffian is pinks?


----------



## LadyK (Aug 21, 2014)

This is the first time I've been tempted by the add-ons.  Still too pricey for me though.  I think they're getting better at choosing the offerings.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm actually wearing one of those bracelets right now.  I like them because the string is coated so they are more durable, they are really well made considering  they are just string.  I get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't get the bracelets to add on. This may be dumb, but is it because they haven't "released" them yet?


----------



## KaitC13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Add ons are not grabbing my attention this month.  

Would love to get a nice deep berry lip product, Caudalie, a colored eyeliner (green or maroon), I would love it if they had a Baggu bag in the box…


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 21, 2014)

Actually, those bracelets are insanely easy to make. Waxed cord and a Kumihimo disk or square. Just time-consuming, which is why I don't often do it. The braiding takes some time. I don't think I'd spend $20 on them, honestly. 

Anyone looking for cute fashion bracelets at low prices might want to check out Fire Mountain Gems. If you look at their side menu, scroll down to Jewelry and Gifts. I've found some really stack-worthy braided and leather charm pieces there for as little as a dollar, and there are some really cute pieces for under $5. The shipping there is flat-rate $5 no matter what you order, so I tend to order not-very-often with larger orders, since there's a discount depending on how many items you buy.

I really need to get back into the habit of making a little something every day. They'd be great as swap extras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> September add ons! I want them both!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus


Ooo those Ruffian polishes are tempting. I've LOVED the Ruffian formula so far, and I love the work-friendly colors of these ones. I assume they'll sell them separately and as a set in the future though? The only way they are going to get me to do add-ons is if it is a true discount on the product...the other Ruffian three-packs in the shop go for $24-26, so I'd rather just wait and use points to buy them from the shop.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 21, 2014)

Holy crap. I just saw a Birchbox commercial on TV!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Umm, I just got a coldcall/pre-recorded message from Birchbox reminding me to resubscribe by *August 31* to get the August box.

Umm, that is not my favorite new tactic.  I imagine it's related to my old, third account, because my other two received Aug boxes.

But FYI, don't open a new account before 8/31 unless you want an August box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

I got a text asking me to resubscribe. I immediately replied STOP to opt out. Do not text me Birchbox when I haven't given the say-so to.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Holy crap. I just saw a Birchbox commercial on TV!





camel11 said:


> Umm, I just got a coldcall/pre-recorded message from Birchbox reminding me to resubscribe by *August 31* to get the August box.
> 
> Umm, that is not my favorite new tactic.  I imagine it's related to my old, third account, because my other two received Aug boxes.
> 
> But FYI, don't open a new account before 8/31 unless you want an August box!





Kelly Silva said:


> I got a text asking me to resubscribe. I immediately replied STOP to opt out. Do not text me Birchbox when I haven't given the say-so to.


Man, it seems like Birchbox is really trying to push to get people to re-sub/subscribe to them!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 21, 2014)

When did our phone numbers become associated with our accounts? Do we enter our numbers when subbing?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> When did our phone numbers become associated with our accounts? Do we enter our numbers when subbing?


I don't know if you have to, but I think a lot of companies have my phone number when signing up.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> When did our phone numbers become associated with our accounts? Do we enter our numbers when subbing?


Maybe it saves our # if we call in on our account? That seems a bit creepy/stalkerish tho


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2014)

If BB is doing TV ads can you imagine how many new subscribers? How many box variations will it take to meet a large new base of subscribers? I just hope supply can meet new demands without resorting to foils and peelies.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 21, 2014)

camel11 said:


> Umm, I just got a coldcall/pre-recorded message from Birchbox reminding me to resubscribe by *August 31* to get the August box.
> 
> Umm, that is not my favorite new tactic.  I imagine it's related to my old, third account, because my other two received Aug boxes.
> 
> But FYI, don't open a new account before 8/31 unless you want an August box!


I got one too, kinda tacky imo.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 21, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Maybe it saves our # if we call in on our account? That seems a bit creepy/stalkerish tho


I never called and still got a text. I think they use the billing number or maybe number associated with the shipping address.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

There's another PYS for September! They're posting the first sneak peek video once they get 2000 likes on the facebook status. Everyone go like it!!! lol


----------



## casey anne (Aug 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> There's another PYS for September! They're posting the first sneak peek video once they get 2000 likes on the facebook status. Everyone go like it!!! lol


Fun! It's all happening! 4 samples to choose from? Crap! I hope I don't have to reopen 2 of my closed accounts!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Fun! It's all happening! 4 samples to choose from? *Crap! I hope I don't have to reopen 2 of my closed accounts!!*


I'm hoping I don't feel the need to do that either. Gotta stay strong! haha


----------



## casey anne (Aug 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm hoping I don't feel the need to do that either. Gotta stay strong! haha


We can stay strong (but secretly I'm checking my closed accounts to see if any 100 point codes work on them, just in case I NEED to)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 21, 2014)

YAY! And I won't be doing a huge drive on this selection date, I can just REFRESH REFRESH REFRESH until I can get those darn pages to load!


----------



## brittainy (Aug 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> There's another PYS for September! They're posting the first sneak peek video once they get 2000 likes on the facebook status. Everyone go like it!!! lol


Haha - they must not have been getting enough likes quick enough, it's almost to 500 and it's been changed to 1000 likes.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

brittainy said:


> Haha - they must not have been getting enough likes quick enough, it's almost to 500 and it's been changed to 1000 likes.


Haha yep they changed it! Notice the edited  Everyone go like that post!!! :lol:





I wonder what the samples will be!! I hope they spoil it by tonight so I won't be refreshing their Facebook page tmrw!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 21, 2014)

I noticed that this post never appeared on Facebook. They must not be paying Facebook as much or used up a lot of their budget making so many post. So not as many people are seeing it. I had to go to their Facebook to see it.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 21, 2014)

On IG they state they will release the Sept sneak peak video showing the PYS when they get 3000 likes.  Currently at 2175.  Guess it is the same as the FB one.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 21, 2014)

The video is up on the Birchbox YouTube page


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't like any of the sample choices, another month of no selection for me.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 21, 2014)

Davines and Macadamia Oil for me! Nice sample sizes too! Bring on September!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 21, 2014)

Hrm....the davines and macadamia oil are tempting, but I would love a travel size version of liz earle.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 21, 2014)

I was reading the description in the video and it looks like Aces will get emails on Sept. 26 as well as anyone who refers a friend. Everyone else gets the e-mail on  Sept. 27.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

Well.  So.  Resubscribing on that canceled account as soon as I scrounge up a code.  Maybe even add a fourth box because I actually want all of them!


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 21, 2014)

Boo, no makeup options for sample choice. I wouldn't mind trying the Liz Earle though.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 21, 2014)

I really liked the Liz Earle set and would recommend it to anyone who hasn't tried it yet, but I'm set on muslin cloths at this point and prefer using my own cleanser. Hair products just don't blow my skirt up. I do love Shiseido, but I'm a bit overloaded on serums at the moment. I think I will leave this month to the fates.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ahhh so that whole "taking a month off because I'm moving and already have hordes of beauty stuff to pack" thing is definitely not going to happen. I totally want the Shisheido, Davines and Macadamia Oil.

It's funny because I totally got that Liz Earle stuff in the In Full Bloom box a few months ago and I keep wanting to try it and I keep forgetting (because I have like 20 other cleansers) and I literally just used it for the first time yesterday!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 21, 2014)

Pretty good choices for me!  I have three boxes, so I have to decide which one not to pick. 

I love the Liz Earle, but I do have a lot of cleansers right now.  I also don't need hair stuff, but when I got the Davines in my main box, you could review the two bonus foils for points, so I would guess that the Davines boxes will end up being 7 items, and it's a brand I wouldn't mind having more of.  The Shisheido looks interesting and I'm a sucker for skincare stuff, has anyone used it and can comment?  I'm tempted by the macadamia oil, I usually avoid hair oils, since my hair is fine and oils tend to weigh it down, but I've been using a sea salt spray with a bit of hair oil this summer and that's been working well, so I could actually use this,

Choices choices!


----------



## mellee (Aug 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Boo, no makeup options for sample choice. I wouldn't mind trying the Liz Earle though.


Yes!  I have been eying that up, and actually put it on my faves list without trying it - before deciding that was silly and taking it off.  Now I can try it!  I hope hope hope I can get it!  =D


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 21, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Pretty good choices for me!  I have three boxes, so I have to decide which one not to pick.
> 
> I love the Liz Earle, but I do have a lot of cleansers right now.  I also don't need hair stuff, but when I got the Davines in my main box, you could review the two bonus foils for points, so I would guess that the Davines boxes will end up being 7 items, and it's a brand I wouldn't mind having more of.  The Shisheido looks interesting and I'm a sucker for skincare stuff, has anyone used it and can comment?  I'm tempted by the macadamia oil, I usually avoid hair oils, since my hair is fine and oils tend to weigh it down, but I've been using a sea salt spray with a bit of hair oil this summer and that's been working well, so I could actually use this,
> 
> Choices choices!


My mom got the Shiseido in her August box and loves it. You use it under your current serum and moisturizer. She is going to use her points to get a full size when the sample runs out. It is a nice size sample and you do not need to use a lot. Maybe I should select that and get her an extra one. Hmmmm.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, DEFINITELY the Macadamia Oil, and for my other box, I'm undecided.... Either the Shiseido (although I don't really want ANOTHER step in my skincare routine) or the Davines, because I got the huge shampoo/tiny conditioner pack a few months back and I feel like getting the large conditioner/tiny shampoo would kind of "even it out" when I get around to trying out the samples.

Because that's how my crazy mind works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 21, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> My mom got the Shiseido in her August box and loves it. You use it under your current serum and moisturizer. She is going to use her points to get a full size when the sample runs out. It is a nice size sample and you do not need to use a lot. Maybe I should select that and get her an extra one. Hmmmm.


I'm pretty sure you'd win "Best Daughter Ever" for that! How sweet!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 21, 2014)

I love Davines... I totally bought the all in one milk with my points. I am in love with the stuff! So, I think I might try the Davines Conditioner, it'd be cool if it cut my blow drying time down!!

I just hope they don't have a product where there are only 3 box variations that are similar to each other like the Laura Geller boxes...


----------



## flynt (Aug 21, 2014)

I've never held on to the box before but the designs on them this month are super cute.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 21, 2014)

Either the Davines or Shiseido for me. I have the Love conditioner but it is not the best smelling.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to skip the sample selection this month. The only one calling to be is the Macadamia, but I really have plenty of hair oils so I really don't need it. I think I'd rather be surprised!

In other news, I was thinking to myself how much I loved Molly's mauve nail polish and then of course realize it was the Ruffian add-on I was considering. Darn it! I wish you could buy add-ons with points!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 21, 2014)

flynt said:


> I've never held on to the box before but the designs on them this month are super cute.


My first thought was ADORABLE! My second thought was SEIZURE INDUCING, lol. :smiletongue:


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Those boxes are SO cute! I'm a packaging sucker. That alone almost makes me want to activate another one of my subs. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also like the Ruffian extra. Love those colors! I'd also love the sweatshirt, but it's not something I'd actually pay for.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

hsalt said:


> In other news, I was thinking to myself how much I loved Molly's mauve nail polish and then of course realize it was the Ruffian add-on I was considering. Darn it! I wish you could buy add-ons with points!


The only polish I want from the set is that mauve!  I'll wait until it shows up in the store as a standalone and pick it up with points.  If it doesn't show up, well, I think there's a Zoya in the new neutrals collection that comes very close.  I'll just pick that one up.  Eventually.  Maybe.


----------



## KaitC13 (Aug 21, 2014)

I like the last shampoo we got from Davines - it smelled really nice and it wasn't a bad shampoo either.  I think I will try this one out.  I hope it comes in the bottle again.  I didn't watch the video as my hubby is watching a pre-season football game.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm hoping for a fall lip color this month. I got the sheseido last month and I really like it so I'm torn if I should get it again or try something new.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh my word... I'm so torn. The Liz Earle is tempting even though I have the sample, and the full size (because another cleansing cloth is a good thing) or that hair oil. I have a TON of hair oil, and the Liz Earle....ahhh I want to pick them both!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 21, 2014)

I wonder if we pick the Liz Earle if it will count for 2 samples since it has the muslin cloth and the last time they sent those they counted it as a separate sample....


----------



## Elena K (Aug 21, 2014)

I guess I'll go with "surprise me" option this month. The only item that appeals to me is Liz Earle, but I already got that with Build Your Own Birchbox at the store (didn't try it yet)

I'm somewhat tempted by Ruffian ad-on, polish colors are so pretty! But I'm annoyed that they included polish remover towlettes in the ad-on.



RenoFab said:


> I wonder if we pick the Liz Earle if it will count for 2 samples since it has the muslin cloth and the last time they sent those they counted it as a separate sample....


I don't think so. as I mentioned I got this sample as part of BYOB, and cleanser and cloth counted as one sample. I got it mainly because I wanted the cloths. lol


----------



## jocedun (Aug 21, 2014)

I am all about that Liz Earle life. I love that we can choose a sample again! Nothing else even tempted me in comparison. My 2nd account will be a surprise. Feeling pretty good about this month!

But seriously... I need to slow my roll because we are still 2+ weeks away from even receiving boxes haha.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ok, DEFINITELY the Macadamia Oil, and for my other box, I'm undecided.... Either the Shiseido (although I don't really want ANOTHER step in my skincare routine) or the Davines, because I got the huge shampoo/tiny conditioner pack a few months back and I feel like getting the large conditioner/tiny shampoo would kind of "even it out" when I get around to trying out the samples.
> 
> Because that's how my crazy mind works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Going to get the Macadamia Oil too! I never tried anything from that brand, and the other items just do not interest me. I got the same sample, Davines big shampoo bottle, foil packet of conditioner and leave-in. I liked the shampoo but did not think that the conditioner was anything fantastic. I'm not sure if the one they are putting in the YPYS is the same one I got though. THe leave-in though smelt like burnt rubber or plastic to me, not so pleasent at all! I get what you mean my "even it out" though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 22, 2014)

So davines is 3 reviews? If so, that seems like an easy choice.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 22, 2014)

I wasn't overly thrilled by the PYS, but I think I am going to go with the Liz Earle if I get to pick without issues...second choice probably the Davines.


----------



## jennifer_3366 (Aug 22, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that we must be getting boxes super late for the PYS date to be so late? I usually get mine around the tenth of the month. But they have the PYS dates on the Sneak Peak video as 9/26 and 9/27. Do you think they meant August 26 &amp; 27? I feel like I'm missing something here.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 22, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> So davines is 3 reviews? If so, that seems like an easy choice.


hmm... I didn't look at it from that angle...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

jennifer_3366 said:


> Did anyone else notice that we must be getting boxes super late for the PYS date to be so late? I usually get mine around the tenth of the month. But they have the PYS dates on the Sneak Peak video as 9/26 and 9/27. Do you think they meant August 26 &amp; 27? I feel like I'm missing something here.


I'm thinking that has to be a mistake.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm thinking Davines on one account and if I decide to keep a second, either the hair oil or a spare Liz Earle.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 22, 2014)

Definitely going with the Davines, it's one of the few conditioners that I've wanted to try from the bb site.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 22, 2014)

The macadamia oil is a HG product for me, so I am excited to get more. My mom got the Shisedo last month and adores it--we are both getting obsessed with Korean skincare thanks to Memebox and were thrilled to see that brand in Birchbox. Now what to do with the third box?


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm torn between the macadamia oil and the Shisedo...decisions, decisions....


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 22, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> So davines is 3 reviews? If so, that seems like an easy choice.





Elena K said:


> hmm... I didn't look at it from that angle...


I received the Davine's stuff in June. It was 3 reviews.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 22, 2014)

jennifer_3366 said:


> Did anyone else notice that we must be getting boxes super late for the PYS date to be so late? I usually get mine around the tenth of the month. But they have the PYS dates on the Sneak Peak video as 9/26 and 9/27. Do you think they meant August 26 &amp; 27? I feel like I'm missing something here.


I think on July the PYS e-mail came out on the 26th, August I'm not sure. Maybe the 24th. We got notifications via e-mail on the 29th that our choices went through.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if you get to PYS on a gift subscription?  I have my regular sub and also a gift.  I have only received one month on the gift (last month) and it was a welcome box, well after the PYS anyway.  Just wondering if this month I would get to pick on that box as well as my regular box?  I really would love to try all 4 products.  I wish it were pick 2!


----------



## ChemLady (Aug 22, 2014)

Did they mention a price on the add-ons this month?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm definitely going with the Shiseido for the PYS.  I have been wanting to try it so this is perfect. 

Edit:  I thought I knew how to spell "Shiseido", but I had a second "h" in there.  Who knew?


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 22, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Did they mention a price on the add-ons this month?


The price was at the bottom of the screen. I know the Ruffian was $26 and I think the bracelets were the same, but I don't remember. They were around that though.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

I never get the choose your sample e-mails for some reason, so I'll have to e-mail them when some of you start getting yours.

Can we please also just talk about how hard my eyes rolled into the back of my head every time Rachel was talking in that video? I'm sorry she's absolutely the worst with the fake over-enthusiasm. I feel like she talks to the subscribers like they're toddlers.


----------



## jocedun (Aug 22, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Does anyone know if you get to PYS on a gift subscription?  I have my regular sub and also a gift.  I have only received one month on the gift (last month) and it was a welcome box, well after the PYS anyway.  Just wondering if this month I would get to pick on that box as well as my regular box?  I really would love to try all 4 products.  I wish it were pick 2!


I also have one regular and one gift sub - my gift sub has never received the PYS emails, so I'm assuming that they are not eligible. Personally, it doesn't bother me that much - I just keep it as a surprise. But, you could try e-mailing them and seeing what they say. And if so, definitely report back!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I never get the choose your sample e-mails for some reason, so I'll have to e-mail them when some of you start getting yours.
> 
> Can we please also just talk about how hard my eyes rolled into the back of my head every time Rachel was talking in that video? I'm sorry she's absolutely the worst with the fake over-enthusiasm. I feel like she talks to the subscribers like their toddlers.


I had the video on mute to avoid this! lol


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 22, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I also have one regular and one gift sub - my gift sub has never received the PYS emails, so I'm assuming that they are not eligible. Personally, it doesn't bother me that much - I just keep it as a surprise. But, you could try e-mailing them and seeing what they say. And if so, definitely report back!


The box you get for your gift sub is just one that "matches" your profile then? Did your box last month have one of the PYS in it or was it all other stuff? I am the worst, I can't stand the suspense of a surprise! Lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 22, 2014)

I am going to cancel again.  I hated the Davines (smelled awful, did nothing), the Macadamia is just a chemical cocktail and I'm not really excited enough about the other 2 to choose them.  I think it's cool they keep doing the PYS though, I hope they keep it up.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 22, 2014)

I think Rachel in the BB videos is doing better than she used to in the past.  I like her videos now &amp; think that some people are just more upbeat than others.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

For those that liked the Not Soap, Radio body wash, I saw this last night



Spoiler









And there's now 8 different scents in the store! I hope one of the new scents are in some of the boxes!


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> For those that liked the Not Soap, Radio body wash, I saw this last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be VERY HAPPY to get more of these. I already bought the BB-exclusive, as soon as it went up for sale. It really does make me happy to use it. It's an 'I can do anything today and I'm gonna smile the whole day as I do it' kind of scent.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> For those that liked the Not Soap, Radio body wash, I saw this last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I hope some of the new scents will be in our boxes too, or just anything from them is good for me!


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I'm not going to choose and just be surprised. I'm not really interested in the Davines, though. I've had a few of their things as both box items and pick-twos, and didn't really like them. I got the Liz Earle a couple of months ago: pure love! I bought the Liz Earle toner, which is awesome, too (and it's alcohol-free!).

I've never done an add-on, but those bracelets are kind of cute. Too bad the ruffian colors are boring.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> For those that liked the Not Soap, Radio body wash, I saw this last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOoHHHHhh! Do I get this and hoard it for myself? Or do I send it to my girlfriend who loves lemon-sugar scented stuff? Or both? I bet this is something my husband would use, too.  Maybe Birchbox will put together a value set for buying the whole range. Please!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 22, 2014)

PYS choices are easy for me this month: don't want hair oil and don't like the LE cleanser.

But do I double up on the other two choices and risk duplicate boxes? Hmmm


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 22, 2014)

really not feeling any of the PYS choices this month, half of them I've already received and I'm so oversaturated with hair products. I might just skip this month.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 22, 2014)

Those interested in Pura Vida bracelets - I was able to refer myself to receive a 50% off code from puravidabracelets.com and then shipping is only $3...


----------



## wadedl (Aug 22, 2014)

Kind of interesting, those bracelets are all over the specialty stores around here. They are a San Diego company based out of a very upscale area, La Jolla.


----------



## SophiaRae (Aug 22, 2014)

Birchbox has sent me the Davines twice now (one in my regular box, one on a one time box a signed up for the bonus points). The first time I was swamped with shampoo/conditioners to get thru so I traded it away. Since I then received it again in a separate box, I figure BB gods were trying to send me a strong message. I caved and tried the darn thing out. Good thing I did since I fell in love with the smell. It could seriously not do anything for my hair and I would still use it because I'm that big of a sucker for scents. lol Super excited to see that as a PYS!


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 22, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Birchbox has sent me the Davines twice now (one in my regular box, one on a one time box a signed up for the bonus points). The first time I was swamped with shampoo/conditioners to get thru so I traded it away. Since I then received it again in a separate box, I figure BB gods were trying to send me a strong message. I caved and tried the darn thing out. Good thing I did since I fell in love with the smell. It could seriously not do anything for my hair and I would still use it because I'm that big of a sucker for scents. lol Super excited to see that as a PYS!


What does it smell like?  I've read that some people love it and others hate it, but no one that's I've read says what it smells like.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 22, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> What does it smell like?  I've read that some people love it and others hate it, but no one that's I've read says what it smells like.


I was trying to come up with a way to describe what it smells like and I'm kind of at a loss. You can count me in the side that dislikes the smell. I think it smells kind of musty, but then like they tried to cover it up with a little bit of floral. Someone who likes the scent should also try to describe it though, because it is obviously pleasant to some people.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 22, 2014)

So, I've received 3 out of 4 of the PYS products already on my account and the remaining one doesn't really interest me. Now I just have to decide if I leave it up to chance (knowing me I would probably get the one remaining product anyway) or pick another Liz Earle cleanser, which I love, but have the full size of. Maybe BB should add a "I don't want any of these" option?


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 22, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I was trying to come up with a way to describe what it smells like and I'm kind of at a loss. You can count me in the side that dislikes the smell. I think it smells kind of musty, but then like they tried to cover it up with a little bit of floral. Someone who likes the scent should also try to describe it though, because it is obviously pleasant to some people.


Haha, yeah musty and plasticy.  It was very strong.  I had to rewash my hair because I could not stand the smell.  Everyone is different though, I know a lot of people like it.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 22, 2014)

Definitely leaving this month a surprise. None of those PYS called to me.

I'm kind of hoping for something glittery this month.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Haha, yeah musty and plasticy.  It was very strong.  I had to rewash my hair because I could not stand the smell.  Everyone is different though, I know a lot of people like it.


I like the smell.  It reminds me of those herbal clothing sachets that you can get to make your sock drawer smell nice.  I can see how people might get "musty" from that, if it reminds you of old closets!  I personally would call it more musky than musty.


----------



## SophiaRae (Aug 22, 2014)

Too me it is pretty difficult scent to describe but I really don't get musky. Maybe im biased but I get a pretty crisp scent from it, def. would agree with it smelling herbally-ish. It kinda reminds me of that smell when it's about to rain and you smell moist soil.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I never get the choose your sample e-mails for some reason, so I'll have to e-mail them when some of you start getting yours.
> 
> Can we please also just talk about how hard my eyes rolled into the back of my head every time Rachel was talking in that video? I'm sorry she's absolutely the worst with the fake over-enthusiasm. I feel like she talks to the subscribers like they're toddlers.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who feels that way about her videos. I really wish they just put the information I need in a blog post or something. I would much rather read it.



jocedun said:


> I also have one regular and one gift sub - my gift sub has never received the PYS emails, so I'm assuming that they are not eligible. Personally, it doesn't bother me that much - I just keep it as a surprise. But, you could try e-mailing them and seeing what they say. And if so, definitely report back!


I have gift yearly subscription, and I received PYS emails. I would try emailing Birchbox if you don't get yours.



kawaiimeows said:


> really not feeling any of the PYS choices this month, half of them I've already received and I'm so oversaturated with hair products. I might just skip this month.


Not feeling it either. I wish they included make up product, or a nail polish.


----------



## KaitC13 (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope they put Not Soap products in more boxes this month - I would love to try it out!


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 22, 2014)

I was pretty excited for the Davines Oi Conditioner, but now after hearing all of these musky or musty comments on the scent, I'm not so sure. Does it smell similar to the Davines Love Conditioner? I tried a foil sample of that last night. Didn't love it, but didn't mind the scent either.

I'm hoping that we'll see products from Not Soap, Amika, and Nügg Beauty this month!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 22, 2014)

I got the Davines shampoo and when I used it I described it as patchouli campfire.  I think most people know how patchouli smells and it smells like that and when you go camping and sit by the fire.  It was so disgusting I almost got sick in the shower. 

I had to rewash my hair to get the scent off it was so cloying to me.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> So, I've received 3 out of 4 of the PYS products already on my account and the remaining one doesn't really interest me. Now I just have to decide if I leave it up to chance (knowing me I would probably get the one remaining product anyway) or pick another Liz Earle cleanser, which I love, but have the full size of. *Maybe BB should add a "I don't want any of these" option?*


They sort of do.  Just don't pick any of them.  They specifically stated that you might not receive any of them if you don't pick, although you might.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 22, 2014)

I have three accounts this month (heh) so I'm getting Liz Earle on two of them and the Shiseido on the third!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm going with Shiseido on one account and I will let them surprise me on the other. I love the Liz Earle but I'm up to my ears in cleansers right now. I have no interest at all in the hair stuff. Now to figure out which account to let be the surprise...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 23, 2014)

I"m picking Liz Earle on two accounts. And then the Davines on another one. It would be ridiculous of me to think I need another account but.. I'm prolly going to open one. I'd love to have an extra Davines for my sister (she fell in love with the shampoo.)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

ohh, I am getting the Shiseido product!!  Just got around to watching the vid


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 23, 2014)

I think I'm not doing a PYS this month. But that ruffian add on is calling my name.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to choose a sample this month either.  I'm slightly interested in the Shiseido serum but after how bad my August box was with picking a sample I'm kind of scared off from it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 23, 2014)

Hmmm. I don't think ill choose anything this month


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm interested in the Liz Earle and Shesheido, so I'm going to pick one and try trading for the other. Which one do you all think wil be easier to trade for??


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They sort of do.  Just don't pick any of them.  They specifically stated that you might not receive any of them if you don't pick, although you might.


But you probably will get one of them - I didn't pick any last month because nothing was specifically calling my name and wound up with the black liner.  Which I never would have picked (and I won't use because I don't use black liners.)  Turned out okay because I love the rest of my box and the liner will make a good gift for someone, but I wouldn't suggest not picking and expecting none of them.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 23, 2014)

I actually really like the samples this month! I think I'll pick one of the hair samples because I'm actually starting to run low on hair products.


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't really *want* any of them, but I really would only even use the Liz Earle, so I'm thinking about choosing that just so I don't potentially get stuck with any of the others.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 23, 2014)

Definitely picking the Shiseido! My other box I'm leaving up to fate. But seriously, I better not get two dupe boxes with this logic again.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok, I just read on MSA where someone was saying they are picking the Fashionista box (last month was the eveygirl box, this month Fashionista, I guess?)  Does anyone have details on this box?  I can't seem to find anything!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 23, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Ok, I just read on MSA where someone was saying they are picking the Fashionista box (last month was the eveygirl box, this month Fashionista, I guess?)  Does anyone have details on this box?  I can't seem to find anything!


Yay!!! I hope this is a good box!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 23, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Ok, I just read on MSA where someone was saying they are picking the Fashionista box (last month was the eveygirl box, this month Fashionista, I guess?)  Does anyone have details on this box?  I can't seem to find anything!


No clue, but this gets me excited!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hmmm interesting!


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh goodness....

I'd probably pick the fashionista box. Even if I have 3 of the black eyeliners by Cynthia Rowely the everygirl box was so awesome Id be willing to chance it again.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 23, 2014)

Edit: oops its been posted already


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't think I am going to make a selection this month.  I did love the Liz Earle but I have already received it and assume that I won't be able to review it.  The Shiseido is tempting too.  I would be interested in the Fashionista box if not for the Macadamia product.  I'm sick of 'oil' that isn't really 'oil.'  I've used pure Argan in my hair and love it--if someone made a blend of oils without dimethicone I'd be all over it.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not loving any of the pick your own sample so I think I won't choose that for this month. Can't wait to see that their fall limited edition box is.


----------



## atomic (Aug 23, 2014)

Argh, I like all of the samples! I think I'm going to go for the Shiseido serum because it has the highest retail value and it's a pretty good size. I doubt I'd ever spend that much on a serum. The Liz Earle cleanser and the Macadamia hair product are both things I can use with my points in the future.

I bit the bullet and bought an annual subscription after loving the last few months of boxes. I couldn't pass up the free beauty blender gift set, the mystery sample pack, and the BBPLUS100 coupon code (in addition to the 100 points you get automatically for buying an annual sub).


----------



## kyxli (Aug 23, 2014)

Hmm, I'm not feeling any of the pick your sample options this month... I might let them surprise me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 23, 2014)

Ooh I totally want the fashionista box! I was hoping they'd do another preset box like that! I have the perfect account to use it on. I've only used it one month and wanted to get up to 300 points before I cashed it out, but didn't want to risk getting more duplicate products on it since it has no history. Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'll definitely get the Shiseido. Thinking about the Davines. Did anyone who likes the scent ever say what they think it smells like?


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the Shiseido this month. The only product I have no interest in is the oil, because I have several hair oils that I rarely use. I'm interested in the Liz Earle but think I might use points on a full sized instead, and the Davines is tempting for the extra points but if it smells anything like a campfire, no thank you. I hate when my hair smells like campfire smoke. I'll wash it over and over after a bonfire to get the smell away!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I don't think I am going to make a selection this month.  I did love the Liz Earle but I have already received it and assume that I won't be able to review it.  The Shiseido is tempting too.  I would be interested in the Fashionista box if not for the Macadamia product.  I'm sick of 'oil' that isn't really 'oil.'  I've used pure Argan in my hair and love it--if someone made a blend of oils without dimethicone I'd be all over it.


For what it's worth, I received a Staniac last month that I had previously received, and they let me review it again.


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 23, 2014)

atomic said:


> I bit the bullet and bought an annual subscription after loving the last few months of boxes. I couldn't pass up the free beauty blender gift set, the mystery sample pack, and the BBPLUS100 coupon code (in addition to the 100 points you get automatically for buying an annual sub).


Was thinking about doing this as well. Possibly canceling/resubbing with BBPLUS100 first, then using the Aces code. I don't have a cancel option yet though.
Edited: nope. Can't do that. Code doesn't work that way.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

I received the September Allure issue today, and it includes a generously sized foil of Shiseido Ultimune if anyone wants to try it out before picking a sample.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 23, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received the September Allure issue today, and it includes a generously sized foil of Shiseido Ultimune if anyone wants to try it out before picking a sample.


Let us know what you think if/when you use it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Let us know what you think if/when you use it.


I've been trying to decide whether or not to sample it. My skin is broken out right now and I'm a little afraid to try a new skin product, but my curiosity will probably get the best of me. I was looking at the reviews on Sephora and all 4 reviews are 5 stars with a couple people reporting that it improved their acne, for what it's worth. I was looking at the ingredients and saw this:



> [SIZE=12.222222328186035px]-Ultimune ComplexTM™ CM Glucan, Bulgarian Rose Water, and Water in Pool [/SIZE]



WTF is "Water in Pool?" Hope it's not from the public pool...

For the record, the full ingredient list is:



> -Ultimune ComplexTM™ CM Glucan, Bulgarian Rose Water, and Water in Pool -ImuCalm CompoundTM (Rose and Lotus)
> 
> Water, Sd Alcohol 40-B (Alcohol Denat.), Glycerin, Dimethicone, Butylene Glycol, Peg/Ppg-17/4 Dimethyl Ether, Triethylhexanoin, Ammonium Acryloyldimethyltaurate/Beheneth-25 Methacrylate Crosspolymer, Phenoxyethanol, Peg-14m, Methylparaben, Tocopheryl Acetate, Peg/Ppg-14/7 Dimethyl Ether, Rosa Damascena Flower Water, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Fragrance, Disodium Edta, Potassium Hydroxide, Silica, Isoceteth-10, Linalool, Ginkgo Biloba Leaf Extract (Ginkgo Biloba), Geraniol, Citronellol, Sodium Carboxymethyl Beta-Glucan, Bht, Thymus Serpillum Extract, Perilla Ocymoides Leaf Extract, Sodium Bicarbonate.


----------



## magsatron (Aug 23, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received the September Allure issue today, and it includes a generously sized foil of Shiseido Ultimune if anyone wants to try it out before picking a sample.


My digital issue has the card with the picture of the sample, if I was a less honest person i'd track an Allure down &amp; snag the sample I missed out on! Maybe I should call them &amp; ask why I can't use the sample in my e-magazine. Make some customer service rep's day by forcing them to patiently explain to me that they can't offer e-sampling because the technology isn't there yet.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

magsatron said:


> My digital issue has the card with the picture of the sample, if I was a less honest person i'd track an Allure down &amp; snag the sample I missed out on! Maybe I should call them &amp; ask why I can't use the sample in my e-magazine. Make some customer service rep's day by forcing them to patiently explain to me that they can't offer e-sampling because the technology isn't there yet.


Bummer! I would totally sub to the electronic version if I had a larger tablet to read it on, but I would definitely miss getting the foils they occasionally include. Samples make my day.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

There's a good choice of 3 GWPs in the bonus shop if you are making a $125 purchase:







GOINGGLAM:

Going Glam Kit, which includes:
• Exclusive Baby Buggy® On the Go Pouch
• Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner - Brown
• Serge Normant Travel Size Meta Revive Dry Shampoo
• Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion - Birchbox Love
• Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish - Ride 'Em Cowgirl
 
GOINGFRESH:
 
Going Fresh Kit, which includes:
• Exclusive Baby Buggy® On the Go Pouch
• Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Rollerball
• twistband Specialty 12 Pack Tower - Solid (colors may vary)
• Color Club Cocktail Hour Collection - Top Shelf
• Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeshadow Palette – No. 1


GOINGBOLD:

Going Bold Kit, which includes:
• Exclusive Baby Buggy® On the Go Pouch
• Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo
• LAQA &amp; Co. Lil' Lip Duo - Bossy Boots &amp; Ring of Fire
• RUFFIAN The Crowdsourced Collection
• RUFFIAN Manicure Stencil Kit


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 23, 2014)

Semi off topic- has anyone received their first issue of Women's Health yet? I send my card back in mid July and haven't received my first issue yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 23, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Semi off topic- has anyone received their first issue of Women's Health yet? I send my card back in mid July and haven't received my first issue yet.


Yup. I got mine.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2014)

Sigh. Not feeling the fashionista box either. I think I'm honestly sampled out. I love birchbox but brands that are completely new to me are few and far between these days. So I think its time for a break for now.


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 23, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Semi off topic- has anyone received their first issue of Women's Health yet? I send my card back in mid July and haven't received my first issue yet.


I haven't gotten my first issue yet, but I did get the refund (I have two accounts and requested the refund on one and the magazine sub on the other).


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 23, 2014)

Hmmm...I think I'll get the Shiseido on one account and depending on the sample choices, I'll get the fashionista box on the other. If I don't like the samples included, I'll probably pick up a LE set. I liked that well enough.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 23, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Semi off topic- has anyone received their first issue of Women's Health yet? I send my card back in mid July and haven't received my first issue yet.


I got my magazine today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2014)

OK well I'm loving the brands in the Fashionista box:

-Cynthia Rowley

-Naobay

-Laura Mercier

-Dr. Brandt

-Macadamia Professional

BUT I'll have to see what the items are before biting on this one.  Black eyeliners and a hand lotion I've gotten before? Probably pass.  But if it's cool stuff like a Naobay shower gel, or a cool color of eyeliner, I might go for it.  We shall see!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 23, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OK well I'm loving the brands in the Fashionista box:
> 
> -Cynthia Rowley
> 
> ...


Did they release the exact contents of the every girl box before they selection window started? I also hope it's new samples from those brands and not, 

CR Lipstain/Eyeliner, Naobay Lotion, Dr. Brandt pores no more. 

The laura mercier eye cream was in a couple box variations, and the macadamia is probably the pys (which I have, but wouldn't deter me from picking the box like the first three.

I am leaning towards Davines and Shisedo, mostly because I want the travel conditioner to go with the shampoo I already got, and the shisedo is a really pretty sample.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2014)

@@gypsiemagic last time they did reveal the exact contents.  I'm hoping they do it again this time!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

I tried the Shiseido on the back of my hand at Sephora today and several hours later, that hand feels softer and more awesome than my other one.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 24, 2014)

Not sure if I should get the Fashionista box or not. I was going to pick the Macadamia spray for my PYS, but it is already in the Fashionista box along with other brands I love. For the other brands, I am good with.

Cynthia Rowley - I never got a sample from her from Birchbox, I would love to try the lip stain.

Naobay - Never heard of this brand to be honest, but their products on the Birchbox website seem to be skincare so I am happy about that.

Laura Mercier - I am very excited that this brand will be in the box! Everything from them I have loved so far, I just hope it is not that highlighter that is going around in a lot of subscription boxes, since I already have one.

Dr. Brandt - This is the one brand I do not really care about that much. I am fine with anything besides any products for oily skin.

Macadamia Professional - As I said before, this is from the same brand I was going to use for my PYS, so I am excited about this one.

Now that I look back at this post, I am pretty sure I want to get the Fashionista box. It would be nice to know exactly what is in it, like others have said.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Not sure if I should get the Fashionista box or not. I was going to pick the Macadamia spray for my PYS, but it is already in the Fashionista box along with other brands I love.


The thing is that we know this *brand* will be in there, but we don't know what *product* will be included.  I would not be surprised to find out it's something else, like the leave-in cream or the deep repair masque.  Or even the non-spray oil, since they've sent that out before.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 24, 2014)

Fashionista box may be interesting, but I'm hoping they will tell us which products are included before the selection email will got out.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The thing is that we know this *brand* will be in there, but we don't know what *product* will be included.  I would not be surprised to find out it's something else, like the leave-in cream or the deep repair masque.  Or even the non-spray oil, since they've sent that out before.


Yeah that is why I would really love for them to spoil all of the products. Last month for the Everygirl box, I thought they were going to be putting the Posie Balm from Benefit, not their liner. I would like to try anything from Macadamia Professional, but for the other brands it really depends on what product they would be sending out.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 24, 2014)

Right now I'm leaning towards picking the davines or shiseido but I would love to see what exactly is in the fashionista box.  I liked the Davines Love conditioner so would like to try more.


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm going to not pick, hopefully I don't give into temptation. The fashionista box sounds like it could be good.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmm...I think I want Fashionista and Shiseido. Hoping the Laura Mercier sample is amazing!!!


----------



## s112095 (Aug 24, 2014)

I wanted every girl last month and missed it. I hope I get the fashionista box.


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder how they are going to allocate the boxes between the two days of picking.  Are all the boxes going to be available the first day and risk them running out of whichever happens to be the "hot" box of the month or will they offer so many of each box each day which would give the Aces basically two chances of getting what they want?  I'm not overly invested in this month's PYS so it doesn't really matter to me.  I have a slight interest in the Fashionista box, but it's not something that will ruin my day if I don't get it and since all my accounts are Aces it shouldn't be that hard to get one.  I just wonder about these things sometimes lol.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

when are the emails supposed to come out?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> when are the emails supposed to come out?


Sounds like Aces on the 26th &amp; everyone else on the 27th. 

Hoping they send them out early in the morning again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Aug 25, 2014)

I may do the fashionista box. If not, I think the macadamia spray.  I'm tempted by the Liz Earle, but I really like my current cleanser and I dont think I want to switch it up since my skin is so finicky.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

@ thank you!!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

Luckily, this month I will be happy with any of the samples. I am about 2 monthes away from making Aces. It will be interesting to see how it goes!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 25, 2014)

You don't have to be Aces to get early access... copied from the sneak peek page.

*SPECIAL ALERT! All Birchbox Aces will automatically get early access to sample choice, and everyone else can also "skip the line" by referring friends! Here's how:*

Simply enter at least one friend's email address on your Birchbox refer-a-friend page between 8/21/14 and 8/25/14. And that's it - you're in!

Birchbox Aces and everyone who refers a friend will get their sample choice email on August 26 - one day earlier than everyone else! All other Birchbox members will receive the sample choice email on 8/27. If you have ever opted out of Birchbox emails, reach out to [email protected] so we can ensure that you receive your email.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you @@JaneSays! I read it as someone would have to sign up using your link. Didn't realize I just had to send a simple email!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Gahh, I am so tempted by those damn bracelets! I wish you could use points to purchase Add-Ons.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 25, 2014)

Can someone list what's in the fashionista box? I remember reading it earlier but I can't find it now.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Can someone list what's in the fashionista box? I remember reading it earlier but I can't find it now.


It's Laura Mercier, Cynthia Rowley, Naobay, Dr. Brandt and Macadamia Professional. Hopefully they spoil the products on the PYS page like they did last time!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 25, 2014)

I just realized that I will be out of town on selection day...again. I may be getting surprise boxes.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm definitely going to pick an item for the first time. Shiseido for me! Can't wait.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 25, 2014)

So I was looking through the BB store and I *really* would NOT mind a little fragrance sample at all if we could ever get to try anything by Margot Elena. TokyoMilk, Lollia, Library of Flowers.... so many options there.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 25, 2014)

I just hope the Naobay sample in the Fashionista box isn't more of the lotion.  I tried it out this weekend and it actually seemed to dry out my hands I had to re-apply like crazy.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 25, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I just hope the Naobay sample in the Fashionista box isn't more of the lotion.  I tried it out this weekend and it actually seemed to dry out my hands I had to re-apply like crazy.


I had the same experience, yet my mother and sister adore it and think it hydrates well and smells great. It's def not for me and I ended up w/three of them already so I do not want more.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Aug 25, 2014)

Welp... I took the plunge and subscribed to BB. So now I have BB and Ipsy.

The Liz Earle appeals to me the most.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> It's Laura Mercier, Cynthia Rowley, Naobay, Dr. Brandt and Macadamia Professional. Hopefully they spoil the products on the PYS page like they did last time!


I emailed BB to see if they would tell me and they said that once the window opens we will be able to see the products in the Fashionista box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I emailed BB to see if they would tell me and they said that once the window opens we will be able to see the products in the Fashionista box.





Lolo22 said:


> I emailed BB to see if they would tell me and they said that once the window opens we will be able to see the products in the Fashionista box.


I hope it isn't a mad rush as I actually think I want the Fashionista box this month and I skipped the Everygirl last month.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 25, 2014)

Non of the PYS appeals to me and only two brands from Fashionista, the Laura Mercier and Cynthia Rowley. I think I will go with surprise this month.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

I just saw on MSA that the macadamia sample in the fashionista box will be the small aerosol cleansing conditioner, if that helps anyone. No word on other items.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 25, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I just saw on MSA that the macadamia sample in the fashionista box will be the small aerosol cleansing conditioner, if that helps anyone. No word on other items.


I have seen that at Ulta and I have been interested in trying it out. If the Naobay is something other than lotion and the CR is not eyeliner I may try and get this box.


----------



## MrsShaw (Aug 25, 2014)

I was wondering... since the Davines comes with extra samples, do you guys think we'll be able to review those as well for extra points??


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 25, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> I was wondering... since the Davines comes with extra samples, do you guys think we'll be able to review those as well for extra points??


I am going to guess "yes," but the only thing I have to base that on is #1 hope and #2 the fact that when I got the shampoo and two foils from Davines it did allow me to review all three. That month was the first (and only) time I've had 70 points in reviews in one box.


----------



## MrsShaw (Aug 25, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> I am going to guess "yes," but the only thing I have to base that on is #1 hope and #2 the fact that when I got the shampoo and two foils from Davines it did allow me to review all three. That month was the first (and only) time I've had 70 points in reviews in one box.


Thanks! It's the only sample that appeals to me anyway and it would certainly be a great way to earn some extra points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Aug 25, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Semi off topic- has anyone received their first issue of Women's Health yet? I send my card back in mid July and haven't received my first issue yet.


I just received mine on Saturday, so you should get yours any day now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahh, I am so tempted by those damn bracelets! I wish you could use points to purchase Add-Ons.


The bracelets are soooo pretty, but those long tails would drive me crazy.   They'd be catching on stuff and hitting the keyboard all day long.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 26, 2014)

Now I want the Fashionista or the Shiseido! Choices, choices, choices!


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 26, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> The bracelets are soooo pretty, but those long tails would drive me crazy.   They'd be catching on stuff and hitting the keyboard all day long.


Easy solution: Get a cute slider-type charm you can just clip onto it over the tails. Tuck tails into charm. Voila.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA:

Something like this, but I'm not recommending Pandora. They're overpriced, IMO:


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 26, 2014)

I added on the Ruffian polish yesterday. I LOVE those colors. Now I can't wait to pick samples!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Stalking my mailbox! I'm scared I'll miss the email!


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey I tried to jump the bandwagon and call this morning to see if they could reserve. They said they couldn't, sent me follow up email and said just reply if any issues once they open it up and they'll try to reserve me.

She also did state that the email was looking to open up later on in the day...maybe early afternoon? Just so you guys don't sit on pins and needles, frantically pacing this morning. Go get yourself a cup of coffee and relax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She sounded like she had more info, but was reluctant to say anything. Stinks as I love a little bit of gossip.

Also hoping to catch PinchMe as it sounds to be fantastic. I've had horrible luck with that so far...But hopefully they won't be at the same time so I can grab both in between working a hectic day at work...Fingers crossed!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 26, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good concealer that birchbox carries? I'm currently using The Balms Time Bomb but the container is total garbage and has developed cracks all over just from normal use (I am not hard on my cosmetics). Recently, a chunk of the lid completely cracked off and now it won't close properly. I guess that means it's time to spend some points!

I have light skin and need something that will work well under my eyes. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 26, 2014)

@@SerpentineBabou I recently started using Benefit's FakeUp and I'm in love.  I have really dark (genetic) circles under my eyes and I've never looked more refreshed.  I'm super pale and I use light: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/benefit-fakeup


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2014)

I live in Washington state and I got an email from BB this morning that they are now charging tax on boxes and orders because of their new business dealings in Washington. I don't know why this irritates me, but it idoes. LOL


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2014)

Fashionista Box Contents:

Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara

Lengthening, lash-thickening mascara

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Silver Eyeliner

Velvety, smudge-proof metallic pencil

dr. brandt® pores no more® vacuum cleaner™

Pore-clearing, blackhead-banishing gel

Naobay Body Radiance Lotion

Ultrahydrating, all-natural cream

Macadamia Professional™ Flawless Cleansing Conditioner

All-in-one hair cleanser and softener


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 26, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Fashionista Box Contents:
> 
> Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I think I'll just cancel.  How many of those eyeliners do they have.....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I only want 1 out of 5 things.  Hooray! Now I can move on! Thank you @@gypsiemagic !


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, thank, that's helpful! I wanted to try something from LM, but not mascara. Nothing else looks exciting. I'll have to think about the other PYS options then (if I actually get an email about it this time).


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, no fashionista box for me. I am going to opt for the Shiseido.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 26, 2014)

Now I can rule out the Fashionista box.  Looks like Davines and maybe shiseido for me.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 26, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Fashionista Box Contents:
> 
> Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara
> 
> ...


@gypsiemagic...did you get your pick your sample email?


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 26, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Fashionista Box Contents:
> 
> Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara
> 
> ...


Already have the eyeliner (and love it, but I don't need another), no desire for the lotion or mascara but really want to try the cleanser and conditioner. What's a girl to do? I guess I'll pick a sample instead and hope that I get to try some other stuff too.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

@@UberClaire good idea.  I may pick the Shiseido instead of the Macadamia - not really wanting the spray oil, but the conditioner looks awesome!  Maybe it'll be in a Shiseido box. I can dream!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I'm going to go with the Davines. I got a shampoo sample in a pick 2 and I'm weird about wanting my shampoo and conditioner to match.


----------



## feemia (Aug 26, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I live in Washington state and I got an email from BB this morning that they are now charging tax on boxes and orders because of their new business dealings in Washington. I don't know why this irritates me, but it idoes. LOL


I got the same email.  It is irritating, especially because they don't give details.  Maybe they're opening a warehouse in Washington, which would make them subject to the states "physical presence rule". 

Even so, I've never heard of a subscription box doing that.  Julep has retail locations in Washington, so technically they should be charging sales tax on their subscription boxes, but they don't.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 26, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Can anyone recommend a good concealer that birchbox carries? I'm currently using The Balms Time Bomb but the container is total garbage and has developed cracks all over just from normal use (I am not hard on my cosmetics). Recently, a chunk of the lid completely cracked off and now it won't close properly. I guess that means it's time to spend some points!
> 
> I have light skin and need something that will work well under my eyes. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My favorite is It Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye. It's like a concealer and an eye cream in one. (Although I still use eye cream separately as well) The only thing that sucks is that they only have the 2 lightest shades in their store.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/it-cosmetics-bye-bye-under-eye


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I guess I don't need to worry about the Fashionista box now! I'll get the Shiseido and maybe one with the Davines.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 26, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Well, no fashionista box for me. I am going to opt for the Shiseido.


Same here, Shiseido for me. Fashionista box does not thrill me.


----------



## megabn (Aug 26, 2014)

Soooo..... if you go to your old emails and you click the link from the August customize email, it'll take you to the September customize page......    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just chose my samples, haven't gotten a confirmation email yet, but what can it hurt to try?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2014)

megabn said:


> Soooo..... if you go to your old emails and you click the link from the August customize email, it'll take you to the September customize page......    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just chose my samples, haven't gotten a confirmation email yet, but what can it hurt to try?


same. I wasn't going to say anything until i got an email confirmation, because if for some reason they don't count it I didn't want that to be on me if the whole forum tried it and we all effed up.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 26, 2014)

Mascara killed the Fashionista box for me completely, my stash is just overwhelming right now.  It is the one Macadamia product I would want to try and I've never gotten the eyeliner, but I think I kind of miss the surprise.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2014)

FYI I got the confirmation emails. I love Cleansing Conditioners so I picked the Fashionista box and the Davines on my other account.


----------



## brittainy (Aug 26, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I live in Washington state and I got an email from BB this morning that they are now charging tax on boxes and orders because of their new business dealings in Washington. I don't know why this irritates me, but it idoes. LOL


I got this email too and I'm curious what it even really means? But it irritates me too!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2014)

whoops wrong forum


----------



## brittainy (Aug 26, 2014)

feemia said:


> I got the same email. It is irritating, especially because they don't give details. Maybe they're opening a warehouse in Washington, which would make them subject to the states "physical presence rule".
> 
> Even so, I've never heard of a subscription box doing that. Julep has retail locations in Washington, so technically they should be charging sales tax on their subscription boxes, but they don't.


When I was getting a Julep Maven box I was being charged sales tax. I live in WA state.

I wouldn't be upset if they opened a warehouse in Washington, maybe then it wouldn't take 2 weeks for my box to arrive!


----------



## cherienova (Aug 26, 2014)

megabn said:


> Soooo..... if you go to your old emails and you click the link from the August customize email, it'll take you to the September customize page......    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just chose my samples, haven't gotten a confirmation email yet, but what can it hurt to try?


So clever! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got the confirmation email for my Shisedio!


----------



## megabn (Aug 26, 2014)

Yep, got the confirmation email as well.  Hooray for getting the sample I want this time!!


----------



## button6004 (Aug 26, 2014)

I reserved the macadamia hair oil.  I hope I dont end up with a punishment box!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Aug 26, 2014)

I went ahead and used my link from last month, it worked for me.

* At least it appears it worked for me, I got a confirmation email*

I picked the Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate

Defense-boosting, anti-aging skin treatment.

I've been wanting to try something from their line.


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 26, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I went ahead and used my link from last month, it worked for me.
> 
> * At least it appears it worked for me, I got a confirmation email*
> 
> ...


i tried, it keeps saying there was an error for me


----------



## Allison H (Aug 26, 2014)

I also uses last month's link and picked the Fashionista Box. I received an email confirmation, so here's to hoping it works!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 26, 2014)

I am SO EXCITED that Birchbox is going to carry the macadamia flawless cleansing conditioner! I LOOOVE it. I got an sample from Ulta and I'm hooked. It's only one step which cut down my shower time, and has been so good for my hair! I wash it less often and it's healthier and growing better. I've been buying it from Ulta and it's really expensive (the mini is $15 and the full size is $30), so I'll be happy to use points for it!


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 26, 2014)

I just reserved my samples, and I got confirmation emails for both accounts but they are different.  For my yearly sub, the email actually says the name of the sample, ie "thank you for reserving the liz earle....".  For the monthly sub it just said "we've recorded your sample selection....make sure your billing info is up to date...click here" - so I went to that account and had to re-enter my cc info.  Hopefully it works out.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 26, 2014)

I used my last month's link to get the Shiseido on my main account. My secondary one hasn't been active since May so I guess I will have to wait for the email on that one.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been trying to use my link from last month but it won't let me reserve anything. I keep getting an error message.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 26, 2014)

The first two boxes are loaded... I really want to try the Dr. Jart mask... I've had it favorited since they added it.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

Aw, I hope they send out the emails soon, because I didn't get one last month.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 26, 2014)

I used last month's link and got a confirmation email.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Aug 26, 2014)

To those having issues, have you already signed in on your Birchbox account before you click the link?


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

So this is at the bottom of the sample choice page

"Unfortunately, September sample choice and The Fashionista guest editor box are not available for APO/FPO addresses. Customers in AL and HI unfortunately may not select the Fashionista box."

I am wondering if they meant to put AK instead of AL . Maybe those of us in Alabama aren't fancy enough for the Fashionista.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> To those having issues, have you already signed in on your Birchbox account before you click the link?


Yes I am signed in and I am an ACE. I will just wait for an email and tell customer service I am having problems. I just don't want to get stuck with the Macadamia Oil so I am trying to pick the Shiseido since I have already received the other two products.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Awwwww, I put that email in the trash last month and after 30 days Google deletes it forever.... sad panda.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 26, 2014)

Ahhhhh I haven't gotten my email on either account. It is 9:49 here. Is anyone else still missing an email? What should I do???

Yay! Just got my email at about 10:35


----------



## SophiaRae (Aug 26, 2014)

Waiting on my confirmation email but was able to go ahead and select my Davines. Since I already received the CR eyeliner and Nobay Lotion, the fashionista box was no temptation at all.


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 26, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Ahhhhh I haven't gotten my email on either account. It is 9:49 here. Is anyone else still missing an email? What should I do???


Haven't gotten one yet on either of my accounts, and I think I deleted the emails from last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think anyone has got this month's emails, right? The people selecting things have just been using last month's link.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't have my email from last month either.  Waiting for them to send it!!!!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

Note to self...save the email this month!  Ugh!  I want to select my samples!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 26, 2014)

Used last month's email to reserve the macadamia oil! I'm a sucker for hair oils. I use them every time I wash my hair!!


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm hoping the emails come soon, too. Especially with this work-around... I'm glad many of you are able to reserve what you want, but now I'm even more worried I won't be able to reserve anything I want. If the email comes between 2:30-5 PM eastern, I'm screwed anyway. Haha.

I swear, my email deletes things all willy-nilly. I went searching for the old link with NO luck. It deleted a coupon I wanted a few weeks ago too, which I KNOW I didn't delete.


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 26, 2014)

Double post, but I used my browser history instead to find the old link! I just searched "Birchbox" and scrolled to July 24, and there it was! Just in case anyone else wants to try this method!


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 26, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Yes I am signed in and I am an ACE. I will just wait for an email and tell customer service I am having problems. I just don't want to get stuck with the Macadamia Oil so I am trying to pick the Shiseido since I have already received the other two products.


i canceled and resubscribed a couple days ago, did you also

or anyone that did get a confirmation have you cancelled and resubscribed in the past few days???


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 26, 2014)

Yay!! Thanks for heads up on using the last months link!!

Now I can stop hawking my emails and get back to work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went for the fashionista box. I wanted that damn eyeliner for months now in silver. Hoping the conditioner is in a pump bottle and not a foil packet otherwise I will be disappointed.

Everything else looks awesome in it too so looking forward to it.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got my you pick email. My choice went through right away for a change...that was nice! I was also super happy they posted the samples that would be in the Fashionista box...that sealed the deal that I did not want it at all, if they hadn't I would have probably taken the gamble and been unhappy.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 26, 2014)

Got my pick email--Shiseido!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> i canceled and resubscribed a couple days ago, did you also
> 
> or anyone that did get a confirmation have you cancelled and resubscribed in the past few days???


No, I am a yearly subscriber and I don't renew until November. Got my e-mail and sent a reply to customer service about my problem. Hopefully they can fix this for me.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

WOW! Birchbox has stepped it up this month! I already got my confirmation email!!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 26, 2014)

Weird, I only got emails for one of my accounts &amp; both are Aces. Off to find the link from last month.


----------



## bluturtle (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got the official email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And when I checked--it showed the samples I'd picked for my accounts! Yay!

Shiseido and Davines!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Aug 26, 2014)

The contents of the fashionista boxes did not wow me. I was able to reserve the Liz Earle cleanser. I have a sample that I need to rotate in but a backup won't hurt! And i won't be picking a sample on my other accounts...hope I get something good!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 26, 2014)

I was planning on getting another Liz Earl kit, because I love it that much. But when I saw the Fashionista box, I changed my selection. I was really relieved that it let me change after I had already submitted. I consider it a win, when I can add to my stockpile of mascara. Plus, I have been wanting to try that silver eyeliner. They sent me the black one, which I will use, but I what if the silver one is better than my Sephora brand silver liner? Also, all of the other samples are something I would like to try. Way to go, this month, Birchbox! (Did I just jinx us?)


----------



## AshleyK (Aug 26, 2014)

My choice (macadamia oil) did not go through and it had the same error message as last month... o___o

just emailed them...


----------



## magictodo (Aug 26, 2014)

Trying to reserve the Davines and keep getting the "error saving your submission" message. No problems in previous months. Sigh.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I got the error too. Sent them an email - sigh.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got the email and picked the Liz Earle.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

OK, just heard back from customer service (less than 5 minutes that has to be a record) and they reserved my product.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 26, 2014)

magictodo said:


> Trying to reserve the Davines and keep getting the "error saving your submission" message. No problems in previous months. Sigh.


Ditto, but with the Macadamia. Time to email.

Edit: I received a response literally a minute later saying that my selection would be reserved. I'm super impressed!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 26, 2014)

Still have not received my email. What was the date of last month's email? I am looking through my browser history right now.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 26, 2014)

Box 7 has Davines and Shiseido....

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb7


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

where are my emails!?  

come to me, precious emails! Let me pick!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I was planning on getting another Liz Earl kit, because I love it that much. But when I saw the Fashionista box, I changed my selection. I was really relieved that it let me change after I had already submitted. I consider it a win, when I can add to my stockpile of mascara. Plus, I have been wanting to try that silver eyeliner. They sent me the black one, which I will use, but I what if the silver one is better than my Sephora brand silver liner? Also, all of the other samples are something I would like to try. Way to go, this month, Birchbox! (Did I just jinx us?)


The silver eyeliner is awesome. It just glides on and looks so pretty. I have the black one as well but it is not as creamy as the silver.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Box 7 has Davines and Shiseido....
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb7


Wow, I have received every product in this box except the last two items listed.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 26, 2014)

I was able to reserve the Shiseido without any issue. I'm very excited to try this because I love the brand! I'm glad things seem to be improving this month, and hope that all of you get your little hearts' desires  :wub:


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 26, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Box 7 has Davines and Shiseido....
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb7


Wow! I would LOVE this box. I was torn between the Davines and the Shiseido, but I have a HG shampoo so I went with the Shiseido.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I used chrome and it went thru. IE and firefox gave me the error.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

oh no, the chapstick is back in the boxes!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb1


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Used last month's email to reserve the macadamia oil! I'm a sucker for hair oils. I use them every time I wash my hair!!


Me too! What are your favorites? Right now I add Moroccan Oil to my conditioner, and then use Ojon's Total Hair Therapy after towel drying. I'm pretty sure I go overboard with products, but my hair just can't get enough TLC. I've been eyeing the macadamia oil spray, so let us know how you like it!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh no, the chapstick is back in the boxes!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb1


Noooooo! I've already gone through 2 of these and still have a third in reserve waiting for winter. Go away Chapstick, your good but not great.


----------



## AshleyK (Aug 26, 2014)

already heard back from customer service and got my conf email! I wonder if it is the browser we are using?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh no, the chapstick is back in the boxes!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb1


I saw that! Since it was a beauty find last time around does that mean we all run the risk of getting it again? Or do you think it will be just for subscribers that were not around in October 2013?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 26, 2014)

Finally said to heck with it and shot them off an email. Just got a confirmation email from Emily saying I reserved the Shiseido. YAY!!!


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

Last time did everyone get their emails at the same time, or did some come later than others? I'm wondering if I should assume I'm not going to get one again yet.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 26, 2014)

Even with the site glitching, CS is on the ball this month, I just rec'd the actual sample confirmation email.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Last time did everyone get their emails at the same time, or did some come later than others? I'm wondering if I should assume I'm not going to get one again yet.


I'm pretty sure everyone got it at the same time. I think this month they're staggering them with Aces being able to pick first.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh right! It's Aces today and non-Aces tomorrow? I forgot about that.


----------



## brittainy (Aug 26, 2014)

I have an Aces account but haven't gotten an email to pick my sample yet.


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 26, 2014)

brittainy said:


> I have an Aces account but haven't gotten an email to pick my sample yet.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Got my email around 2:40


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Box 7 has Davines and Shiseido....
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb7


I want this box! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't like birchbox anymore since they offer these choices.  I have 2   2 year subs I wish I could cancel. I had 2 month to months with them for a total of 4 boxes. Now I am down to 2  .. this picking isn't fun for me for some reason.   I think I will just let whatever happens happen when they send me my boxes..


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I don't like birchbox anymore since they offer these choices.  I have 2   2 year subs I wish I could cancel. I had 2 month to months with them for a total of 4 boxes. Now I am down to 2  .. this picking isn't fun for me for some reason.   I think I will just let whatever happens happen when they send me my boxes..


you don't have to pick anything - that is what is so nice about this! People who want to have at least one item that they will use in their box will choose, and those that like the traditional birchbox of a complete surprise still do so!

I love the choices....my box last month was a complete winner.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got the email and thrilled that I could choose between my meetings. I'm getting the Shiseido and the Fashionista box. That silver eyeliner is my HG for waterline. It opens my eyes up like nothing else. I'm more than happy to get another one of those. The only thing I'm not that keen on is the mascara, but with four of us girls in the house, it will get used up. Very interested in trying out the cleanser conditioner.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 26, 2014)

I chose the Shiseido. Mine was missing from last box, a replacement is on the way. My Momma really wants to try this, so now she will have two. I originally planned for a surprise, but hey, she is my Momma.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 26, 2014)

I have 2 accounts and I am aces on both, and I got the PYS emails about half an hour apart for them, in case people are wondering.  It does look like the emails are being staggered.

I picked the Liz earle on both - it's my HG cleanser right now and having that in the box will basically make it for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm interested in seeing whether or not I will get dupe boxes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I don't like birchbox anymore since they offer these choices.  I have 2   2 year subs I wish I could cancel. I had 2 month to months with them for a total of 4 boxes. Now I am down to 2  .. this picking isn't fun for me for some reason.   I think I will just let whatever happens happen when they send me my boxes..





biancardi said:


> you don't have to pick anything - that is what is so nice about this! People who want to have at least one item that they will use in their box will choose, and those that like the traditional birchbox of a complete surprise still do so!
> 
> I love the choices....my box last month was a complete winner.


I too have this strange distaste for sample selection. I feel like I had worked hard to get to the point that I got great boxes, and now they're tempting me to possibly mess that up by picking a sample, lol. But seriously, even though I've done at least 2 choices out of 3 accounts every single month we've been able to choose, I kind of miss the old way of getting a box. I do understand and appreciate why they're doing it though. For some people, I imagine it has been what they've been waiting on. For example, think of someone who's actually honest about their income (*gasp*) so they don't generally get the higher end products. Maybe this month they'll pick Shiseido, love it, save up some points, and splurge on it. The best way to get the right products in the right hands is to let people pick for themselves I suppose. But the sample choice thing is taking some getting used to. What I hate is when they put up something that is kind of good, but not great, for you to select. If they put up something I really, really want--imagine they did it with a non-mascara Benefit sample--then I will happily pick it. Likewise if they put up something awful--the Fashionista box I had thought I wanted for the Laura Mercier sample until it turned out to be mascara. Those are easy choices. This time, I happily selected the Shiseido and I wasn't sure about the Davines. Finally, I reserved the Davines on one account for several reasons--box 11 has me drooling (even moreso than box 7), it was my 'I love perfume account' so that makes box 11 a possibility too, and, it looks like many boxes with the Davines are going to have 7 items for 70 points. I hope I made the right choice. Ironically, the box I am most looking forward to is my yearly sub which will be a total surprise. So yeah, I'm kind of hoping next month they have 1 great item for me to choose and that I hate the rest. I'd really prefer 2 surprise boxes and 1 chosen sample box.

As for the Dr. Jart Pore mask--LOVE IT!!! You can actually buy just 1 mask for around $7-8. I did that with my last order, and now I am waiting until payday to order the set of 5. Though I don't get acne often as I'm approaching 40 (cry!), products like this do come in handy when it is that time of the month.


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not Aces, but I did use the refer a friend thing to be able to pick today.  I got the email today at 11:45, and by 11:50 I had a conformation email.


----------



## Burnsidesk (Aug 26, 2014)

I would be sooooo happy for box 4 for my Shesido pick!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb4


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> I would be sooooo happy for box 4 for my Shesido pick!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb4


That's odd. Box 4 won't pull up for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 26, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> I would be sooooo happy for box 4 for my Shesido pick!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb4


I'd love this box too!


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That's odd. Box 4 won't pull up for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me either!


----------



## Burnsidesk (Aug 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That's odd. Box 4 won't pull up for me.


Oh no! Well here's what's inside


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 26, 2014)

Picked the Davines and the Liz Earle for my two subs. Yay!!!


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 26, 2014)

Ohhh they are sampling the new ruffian polishes this month.

It was veery tempting to do the addon for it...luckily I haven't caved.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Finally got my emails at 2:34... right as I was picking the kids (and a neighbor's kid!) up from school.  Dropped him off, went home, shooed the kids in, and ran to le computer!!!  This is so much nicer than having everyone attack the website at once!  Got Shiseido (the 5/5 star reviews on Sephora did me in!) and Davines, which potentially opens me up to getting 2 Shiseido, but if it's that awesome, then I'll take 2!

Happy about my choices this month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Also, edited the first post in this thread to add the link to Box 1.  If anyone asks a million times (like I totally did every month for awhile) for someone to post the link just ONE MORE TIME because they can't find it in the past few pages, direct them to the first page/post of this thread.  

( @@Kelly Silva I promise it was just to add the link! Didn't want to make people dig through the thread for my first post in there so I edited yours.  Sorry!)


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Ohhh they are sampling the new ruffian polishes this month.
> 
> It was veery tempting to do the addon for it...luckily I haven't caved.


That is not a color from the new collection. Naked is from the classics collection that come out last September. The add on collection is the Essential Blush collection which isn't in the store yet.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I too have this strange distaste for sample selection. I feel like I had worked hard to get to the point that I got great boxes, and now they're tempting me to possibly mess that up by picking a sample, lol.


Okay, seriously, how do you do that? Because I have been messing with my boxes for a few years now and they just seem to keep getting worse. I have tried changing my settings, I have tried keeping them the same. Even when I have two wildly different profiles, I often get the same box on both accounts. I am ready to give up on BB because my boxes have been so lackluster so I am curious to know if there is a way to optimize my profile that I am missing.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 26, 2014)

Am I alone in picking the Macadamia Oil? I could only get a few of the box previews to work, and none had that option in them. Do they generally just not update some of them until later?


----------



## TracyT (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh no, the chapstick is back in the boxes!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb1


Are the boxes loading? I keep seeing a broken image.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Are the boxes loading? I keep seeing a broken image.


they are loading for me.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are loading for me.


I think I got up to 12. What's tripping me up is that the heading says Products not Month's Products. The format somehow feels different and making me wonky.


----------



## magsatron (Aug 26, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Picked the Davines and the Liz Earle for my two subs. Yay!!!


Me, too! Last month I only wanted the eyeshadow, so my 2nd sub was a "surprise me" box that I ended up being pretty stoked with because MENOTAUR (menetour?! however you spell the glorious Laqa &amp; Co purple stick).I also desire the Macadamia oil because my hair is voluminous &amp; loves oils &amp; serums, but if both boxes are _whomp WHOMP_ letdown boxes, I could always get a 3rd sub.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 26, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Me too! What are your favorites? Right now I add Moroccan Oil to my conditioner, and then use Ojon's Total Hair Therapy after towel drying. I'm pretty sure I go overboard with products, but my hair just can't get enough TLC. I've been eyeing the macadamia oil spray, so let us know how you like it!


I keep close to a zillion but I really like Organix for thick hair. It's my fave. I'm a little addicted to Macadamia's hair mask so I'm excited for the oil!!


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 26, 2014)

I picked the Liz Earle and Davines. Box 7 looks great!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...Well, I think I did watch a few youtube videos on filling out the profile. I also looked for key words in some of the products I wanted to sample. I tried to make up a classic box, a trendy box, and a hybrid box. For the hybrid box, I added 'love perfume' to try to trigger getting a perfume box. Since I try to avoid perfume on my classic and trendy boxes, I figure this decreases the chances of getting a dupe. One time, I did get 3 dupes believe it or not--back when they first sent out the Liz Earle sample, the chapstick, and maybe a pop product, but that was an overall bad BB month anyway. I actually just messed with my hybrid box since that's the one where I selected the Davines and I wanted to try to target box 11, but here's my other 2 profiles: well, looks like the spoiler posted in the quote--odd.

I think the key is to make them different, but not so different that you won't be able to use what they send. I mean, honestly, my hair is fairly normal. I'm not big on hair products, but I know BB will send them out now and then. I LOVE to try hair masks (though I put them on before shampooing and leave them on for an hour or two as putting them on after shampooing would be too heavy for my hair). Anyway, I figured if I said I had dry hair, even though I don't, I'd sometimes get little treats like hair masks. Then, on my normal account, I'd get more everyday stuff. Likewise with skin care. I am somewhat combo, but each year I'm getting drier. This means if they send out stuff for combo skin, I can use it sparingly and probably around that time of the month. Otherwise, I can use stuff for aging. I took off spf though. It hasn't helped me avoid coola type products, but I think it has cut down on them. I also made my birthday (neither of which is real, lol) 10 years apart. I figure with the classic stuff, I don't mind having a slightly older profile as that might help me get better anti aging products.

I would try to post some of my boxes, but looks like BB is acting up right now. Hope this all helps.


----------



## Soanders (Aug 26, 2014)

Box 15 is looking pretty great to me! or 18!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 26, 2014)

The Davines boxes are looking pretty promising for me!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 26, 2014)

I got the email at 1:20 (eastern), but didn't get a chance to select until a few minutes ago. Looked like everything was still available. I got the Liz Earle, as I've never sampled it. I'm hoping I can get the Shiseido on my non-Aces account tomorrow. Got it last month I'm my Aces box and -- while I have no idea what exactly it's doing, my skin has been so smooth since I started using it. I may have to actually buy it!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 26, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> Oh no! Well here's what's inside


Holy cow that box is amazing!!! I am going to pick that sample when I get the email on one of my other accounts tomorrow just to have a shot at this I think.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 26, 2014)

I plan on picking the Liz Earle, but the boxes I have seen with that aren't very exciting, but the Shiseido boxes seem pretty great. Hmmm....I just tried a sample of a shiseido product and really liked it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Hmm...Well, I think I did watch a few youtube videos on filling out the profile. I also looked for key words in some of the products I wanted to sample. I tried to make up a classic box, a trendy box, and a hybrid box. For the hybrid box, I added 'love perfume' to try to trigger getting a perfume box. Since I try to avoid perfume on my classic and trendy boxes, I figure this decreases the chances of getting a dupe. One time, I did get 3 dupes believe it or not--back when they first sent out the Liz Earle sample, the chapstick, and maybe a pop product, but that was an overall bad BB month anyway. I actually just messed with my hybrid box since that's the one where I selected the Davines and I wanted to try to target box 11, but here's my other 2 profiles: well, looks like the spoiler posted in the quote--odd.
> 
> I think the key is to make them different, but not so different that you won't be able to use what they send. I mean, honestly, my hair is fairly normal. I'm not big on hair products, but I know BB will send them out now and then. I LOVE to try hair masks (though I put them on before shampooing and leave them on for an hour or two as putting them on after shampooing would be too heavy for my hair). Anyway, I figured if I said I had dry hair, even though I don't, I'd sometimes get little treats like hair masks. Then, on my normal account, I'd get more everyday stuff. Likewise with skin care. I am somewhat combo, but each year I'm getting drier. This means if they send out stuff for combo skin, I can use it sparingly and probably around that time of the month. Otherwise, I can use stuff for aging. I took off spf though. It hasn't helped me avoid coola type products, but I think it has cut down on them. I also made my birthday (neither of which is real, lol) 10 years apart. I figure with the classic stuff, I don't mind having a slightly older profile as that might help me get better anti aging products.
> 
> I would try to post some of my boxes, but looks like BB is acting up right now. Hope this all helps.


Thanks for your input. I have done most of those things unfortunately. I also love hair masks and have my hair listed as dry only but I still end up getting shampoo and conditioner samples every month and no hair mask since the Amika two years ago LOL. I swear, I will never have to buy shampoo or conditioner again at this rate. (Then again, I actually chose the Davines this time around because the conditioner sounds thick enough to use as a mask! Derp) My only skin concern listed is sensitivity but for some reason I get BB/CC creams almost every box - why, Birchbox, why?! It's okay though, even when I can't use a single thing from the box, I am still getting those lovely points...


----------



## DonutsDriver (Aug 26, 2014)

To anyone that has an non aces account and forgot to do the refer email thing: Check your email anyways. At 3:08 PM I got my Pick-Your-Sample email for my secondary account. That account isn't Aces and I didn't send a refer email to anyone. I also didn't have last month's email for this account to use. (you little sneaksters!) I almost missed it! I thought it was a spam-y type email at first reminding me that tomorrow was sample selection day.

I skipped the fashionista box. It seemed so dull. I ended up selecting Lizz Earle and the Davines (Which is guess is rather dull as well.) Story of my life...


----------



## casey anne (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd LOVE this box! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb15


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

I went with one Shiseido, one Macadamia, &amp; one surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 26, 2014)

Eeeevery month, I choose the wrong sample. The Liz Earle boxes suck so far. I guess I'd choose 18 for the points.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 26, 2014)

Acct 2: Got email at 10:21am (PST) selected Fashionista box (I love mascara and want to try everyone in the world!) even though I got the Naobay and CR silver eyeliner before.  10:34am confirmation/reservation.  Score!

Acct 1: yearly Got email at 11:34am, selected Macadamia Hair oil (got some oil from them in WH health box 2013 but this was different I think) and got confirmation email at 11:40am.  

Seems to me this has been the smoothest month for the PYS.  I initally when I got the first email was getting a server error but I was persistent and triumphed!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I'm going to pass on the PYS this month. None of the samples are items I desperately hoard. I would like a travel size version of Liz Earle, but the boxes populated with it so far are meh. I'm excited to go spoiler free again. 

Also, my birchbox samples were a saving grace last week. I started interning at an elementary school and, the night before I started, I gave myself a Birchbox spa treatment. I used my hair mask, my Liz Earle, my Beauty Protector spray, my benefit eye cream, my nugg face mask, and my ageless lotion. It was so magical and calming. I might have to do it again tonight before tomorrow when the kids start!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 26, 2014)

Of the 20 boxes available to view only box 2 has no repeats for me. I am beginning to wonder if I have been with BB too long.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> Thanks for your input. I have done most of those things unfortunately. I also love hair masks and have my hair listed as dry only but I still end up getting shampoo and conditioner samples every month and no hair mask since the Amika two years ago LOL. I swear, I will never have to buy shampoo or conditioner again at this rate. (Then again, I actually chose the Davines this time around because the conditioner sounds thick enough to use as a mask! Derp) My only skin concern listed is sensitivity but for some reason I get BB/CC creams almost every box - why, Birchbox, why?! It's okay though, even when I can't use a single thing from the box, I am still getting those lovely points...


Sorry. Don't get me wrong--I do get shampoo and conditioner now and then, which I almost never use as the shampoo has SLS in it. I actually got 2 packet samples of the Davines All in One Milk recently. (I think maybe it was only 1 foil packet, but I got it in 2 boxes, not sure). Anyway, I tried it today and I actually went by the instructions. You are supposed to put it on clean, towel dried hair as a leave in conditioner. I was skeptical, but so far I'm somewhat impressed. I have long hair, down to my bra line. I flipped it upside down and only put 1/2 a ketchup packet's worth of the stuff on my ponytail part and nothing near my scalp that tends to get oily quickly. I like it for today. We'll see about tomorrow. I have a feeling 1/3 of the packet would've been enough, given that I like to go as long as possible between washing to keep my ponytail from getting too dry and frizzy. Oh well. At least I feel like I did the right thing in ordering the Davines on one account. If they are sending out that tub sample, it should last a long while if used as directed. It would make an ok mask, if you wanted to use it before shampooing like I normally do or if you wanted to put it on as a conditioner and wash it out. However, it isn't quite as thick as most masks. I actually bought the Hayadi to try from BB and it reminds me of that one, which isn't my favorite. Honestly, if you get the Davines, I'd suggest trying just a small, small amount of it as directed, then if you don't like it as a leave in, you can always use the rest as a conditioner/mask.


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 26, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I'd LOVE this box! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb15


I want this one, as well! I got the Shiseido and I really hope that I get that Tocca hand creme!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Aug 26, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Of the 20 boxes available to view only box 2 has no repeats for me. I am beginning to wonder if I have been with BB too long.


I might have been around too long too ... I can only get 2 or 11!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

So far I'm liking the boxes with the Shiseido and the Davines!  Now I'm crossing my fingers for no duplicate boxes and for at least one of them to contain the Tocca hand cream.  

Did I already get a set of 3 Tocca hand creams from my lovely Fairy Godmother in the Midsummer Exchange?  Yes.  But now it means I want MOAR Tocca.  ALL OF THE TOCCA. But hoping for either Stella or Giuletta, as I don't have those scents yet.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm confused. For the aces who got to pick their boxes today, did you get to see what was in the Fashionista box? Also, what time are the emails being sent out tmrw for regular subscribers?


----------



## mellee (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh I am SO all over the Fashionista box when I get my email!  I've been having major problems with my pores lately.  This month I'll have a 3 month BB anniversary, but only $10 in points.  I plan to buy the Dr. Jart Pore Penetrator, because it'll only cost me about $9 - but I really want to buy the Dr Brandt Vacuum (probably because it's about twice the price).  This way I'll get a sample so I can compare! 

And I'm newly back to Birchbox, so I'm devoid of backup mascaras.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 26, 2014)

I've decided that I'm going to let Birchbox surprise me this month. I'm not really interested in any of the PYS choices, or the fashionista box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 26, 2014)

I wish I could care what I get. I thought it would all be sold out by tomorrow anyway. ( I cancelled my sub that was the Ace one last month- duh),

Birchbox's CHARM is in the simplicity. I don't want their PYS. I just want a generic Birchbox with new products sent to my two accounts.

How does one get a regular Birchbox this month? If nothing is chosen, is generic Birchbox the default? TIA..


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> How does one get a regular Birchbox this month? If nothing is chosen, is generic Birchbox the default? TIA..


I do believe that is correct.


----------



## snl (Aug 26, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Fashionista Box Contents:
> 
> Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara
> 
> ...





Queennie said:


> I'm confused. For the aces who got to pick their boxes today, did you get to see what was in the Fashionista box? Also, what time are the emails being sent out tmrw for regular subscribers?


What's in the Fashionista box is above and the emails were sent out in waves throughout the day. I've read some received them around 11 am and I received mine around 3 pm.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 26, 2014)

I just picked my sample.......Shiseido come to mama!!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm trying my best to be 'mostly' spoiler free this month. I'm not picking a sample, just leaving it up to the bb goddesses. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 27, 2014)

Still no email from BB, thanks for the information @@snl !


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't understand Birchbox sometimes.  I extended the gift subscription that I got for my Mom for Mother's Day on August 10th (for her birthday) and apparently she won't get a box until September since I bought it after August 1.

(Note: she originally received a 3 month gift for May, June, &amp; July. She did not renew it herself.)

But if she had renewed it in August herself, I think she would have gotten the August box.  I don't really care if she gets the August or September box, it would just be nice to know what to expect so I don't think there's a problem with the gift...


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got my PYOS email at 9am today and I'm not Birchbox Aces. Decided to go with the Fashionista box because I've wanted to try the Macadamia cleansing conditioner and Laura Mercier mascara for a while. So yay!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 27, 2014)

I got the email for one of my accounts at 8:00 EST, I had already emailed yesterday and made my choice (which was actually confirmed when I clicked on the link in the email).  I had sent out the referral link, so they let me choose.  My other account, which I also sent out the link, they said they didn't show record of it and wouldn't let me pick, said I would have to wait for the email over the next few days?!  If it isn't here by noon, I am going to email again.  I really don't want to be surprised because after looking at the boxes posted, some of them are pretty lame.  I would much rather choose and have some idea of what to expect.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 27, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Still no email from BB, thanks for the information @@snl !


Update: So I guess for some strange reason the email got sent into my spam box at 7:00 even though I have never had one in there before from BB, do not forget to check there too!


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm excited about all of those Shiseido boxes that have loaded so far! I bet the Pixi lip balm and noir liner will be in new colors so they won't be dupes. Also the last samples of Davines was Love Smoothing so I hope I'd be eligible for boxes with any of those three items even though I have received them before.

Why doesn't Birchbox EVER send out brown eyeliner? Seriously, everyone I know wears brown!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 27, 2014)

I really wish they would drop the nonsensical "Internet Explorer isn't safe" line and make their website compatible with it like literally every other company in the world does.  I use my work email for my non-Aces account and I don't have a choice but to use IE, so I had to call to make my sample pick.

The good news is that I was on the phone for a total of 2 minutes and already have the email confirming the pick.  Hope it goes OK for everyone else.


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 27, 2014)

I picked Davines on my primary account and Shiseido on my second. Excited that we got to chose between haircare and skin care samples this month because I'd rather pick these myself than continue to get supergoop and the like.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 27, 2014)

I picked the box yesterday, and today for my second account I got the oil spray for hair.

I cannot wait to receive it.

Last time I ended up picking just the bronzer, and some of the other spoilers were in the box too so yay!

The only thing is that I have received the CR silver liner and the body cream before so those will be traded or gifted :/


----------



## KrissyKat (Aug 27, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Of the 20 boxes available to view only box 2 has no repeats for me. I am beginning to wonder if I have been with BB too long.





pooteeweet213 said:


> I might have been around too long too ... I can only get 2 or 11!


Do they normally send out duplicate samples if they are different colors for the lip products? All the davines boxes that have loaded are paired with the pixi lip balm, except for two of them. I would love another pixi balm, but I would be bummed to get that lone box that has loaded with no repeats for me (19)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 27, 2014)

First month I actually received the email to choose and of course the Fashionista Box is sold out. How annoying.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 27, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I bet the Pixi lip balm and noir liner will be in new colors so they won't be dupes. Also the last samples of Davines was Love Smoothing so I hope I'd be eligible for boxes with any of those three items even though I have received them before.
> 
> Why doesn't Birchbox EVER send out brown eyeliner? Seriously, everyone I know wears brown!


The Pixi balm may be a different color but the eyeliner only comes in black. The company only makes black eyeliner. If you have only received the Love shampoo you will be eligible for the Oi shampoo. I have received both the Love Shampoo set (June 2013) and the Oi shampoo/conditioner (March 2014) . I picked the Shiseido sample but as it stands right now any box I get will have a repeat. In addition to the Davines I have received the Tocca hand cream, Atelier Cologne, the Pixi balm, the eyeliner and the Yu-Be. I know there will be more boxes to come though and there are a lot of new products in the BB shop. I feel another month of Shampoo and Conditioner though and probably another perfume free month.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 27, 2014)

I picked the Davines conditioner and as it stands right now I'm only eligible to receive box 19, maaaaybe box 11 provided the Pixi balm is in a different shade. *anxiously waiting for more boxes to load*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 27, 2014)

..


----------



## Queennie (Aug 27, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I picked the Davines conditioner and as it stands right now I'm only eligible to receive box 19, maaaaybe box 11 provided the Pixi balm is in a different shade. *anxiously waiting for more boxes to load*


^^^

How do you see the different types of boxes? Is there a link?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 27, 2014)

Queennie said:


> ^^^
> 
> How do you see the different types of boxes? Is there a link?


Yes, on the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't gotten the email yet.

I'm pretty sure I will cry if the Liz Earle is gone. 

Reviews make me think maybe it will fix my greasepot of a face. 

Edit: I'm an idiot. It was in the promotions section of Gmail.

And reserved. Yus!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

If there is anyone that didn't get an e-mail (I NEVER get them) Just shoot an e-mail to Birchbox and let them know which sample you'd like to reserve. I have two accounts and they confirmed my reserved samples for both my boxes in a few hours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I really wish they would drop the nonsensical "Internet Explorer isn't safe" line and make their website compatible with it like literally every other company in the world does.  I use my work email for my non-Aces account and I don't have a choice but to use IE, so I had to call to make my sample pick.
> 
> The good news is that I was on the phone for a total of 2 minutes and already have the email confirming the pick.  Hope it goes OK for everyone else.


OT: I work for a cloud-based software company and yes IE is safe, but stupendously buggy.  It's a massive pain in the *ss to support, like "are you using Internet Explorer?"  is the new "Did you try turning it off and on again?"  They would probably need 5 new CS reps dedicated just to IE errors.  Sorry that's what you're stuck with.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 27, 2014)

All three accounts good to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a Fashionista box (I have been craving that silver eyeliner.  I NEED that silver eyeliner), a Davines and a Shiseido.

Also, there are a lot of other nice products in the boxes this month.  I've been wanting to try the Dear Clark stuff, so I have the potential to get multiple shampoo boxes and not be upset!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 27, 2014)

Went to reserve my sample for my non-Aces box this morning and they are out of the shiseido.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was waffling on getting that or a surprise box so I'm not too bummed.  I got my first choice of the Davines on my Aces account so I am happy with that.  Now to stalk the box variations!


----------



## ChemLady (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm interested to see what I get now! I reserved the Davines, and it looks like there are boxes with both the davines and the liz earl in them!  I would be stokes to get one of those boxes!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I really wish they would drop the nonsensical "Internet Explorer isn't safe" line and make their website compatible with it like literally every other company in the world does.  I use my work email for my non-Aces account and I don't have a choice but to use IE, so I had to call to make my sample pick.
> 
> The good news is that I was on the phone for a total of 2 minutes and already have the email confirming the pick.  Hope it goes OK for everyone else.


Not to nitpick, but Birchbox's site is available on newer versions of IE. A lot of companies are reluctant to upgrade their applications that rely on old versions of IE and it's a giant pain in the butt to do Web Development that is compatible with old versions. It's not Birchbox's fault, it's your companies. I can relate because mine does it too. Until very recently we were running IE7 and a lot of websites will not open in it.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 27, 2014)

I got "there was an error saving your submission, please try again" and I get that everytime I try to submit my choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, to avoid the new tax which starts 9/1 because I'm in Washington I thought I would go ahead and sub for a year since my subscription runs out in September. No such luck. They will not let me re-sub until September. Grrrr!

Another irritation - I had a few emails back and forth with BB Ops and myself and each one the very first line was "Sorry for the confusion!"  In my last reply I said "I"m not confused, really I'm not!"  LOL

.endminirant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Aug 27, 2014)

My issue must have been IE.

I used Firefox and was able to get the Liz Earle (that and the Macadamia were the only options left, so I'm glad I was able to still get my first choice).


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If there is anyone that didn't get an e-mail (I NEVER get them) Just shoot an e-mail to Birchbox and let them know which sample you'd like to reserve. I have two accounts and they confirmed my reserved samples for both my boxes in a few hours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, same here!  One I was able to do yesterday and the other one today.  I literally got the selection email right after the email back from customer service.  Whew!  I was starting to get nervous!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 27, 2014)

So far I really want box #15... I want to try that perfume- it's sounds interesting!


----------



## kchan99 (Aug 27, 2014)

What I wanted, either the Fashionista box or the Shiseido sample, all out of stock :-(


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 27, 2014)

I selected the Macadamia oil.  Ready to see some box possibilities load!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 27, 2014)

I debated for a while and went with the Davines because I'm curious to see if I love or hate the scent. I'd be happy with any of the Davines + Liz Earle boxes. Any box with the eyeliner or real chemistry peel would be a bummer.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not Aces (yet), but I received my email at 3PM yesterday.  I was running errands and finally went to reserve my sample/box around 7.  I went with the Fashionista because it has the Vacuum Cleaner!  I'm excited for the hair cleanser and the silver eyeliner as well.  I'm 'eh' about the mascara, but I'll try (almost) anything!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I really wish they would drop the nonsensical "Internet Explorer isn't safe" line and make their website compatible with it like literally every other company in the world does.  I use my work email for my non-Aces account and I don't have a choice but to use IE, so I had to call to make my sample pick.
> 
> The good news is that I was on the phone for a total of 2 minutes and already have the email confirming the pick.  Hope it goes OK for everyone else.


IE Is also trending down in terms of browser marketshare. They know exactly what browser we all use, and they no doubt determined it was more cost effective to field extra CS calls at $12/hr  than have to hire additional engineers at $90/hr each


----------



## tamberella (Aug 27, 2014)

I was looking at the boxes loaded and box 18 and box 22 are exactly the same.  What gives????

 New info, I see today, Aug 28th, that they emptied box 22 so I guess they saw their mistake.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 27, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> The Pixi balm may be a different color but the eyeliner only comes in black. The company only makes black eyeliner. If you have only received the Love shampoo you will be eligible for the Oi shampoo. I have received both the Love Shampoo set (June 2013) and the Oi shampoo/conditioner (March 2014) . I picked the Shiseido sample but as it stands right now any box I get will have a repeat. In addition to the Davines I have received the Tocca hand cream, Atelier Cologne, the Pixi balm, the eyeliner and the Yu-Be. I know there will be more boxes to come though and there are a lot of new products in the BB shop. I feel another month of Shampoo and Conditioner though and probably another perfume free month.


Wow. Lots of overlap!

I actually would enjoy that box, despite it being less 'exciting' -- I like Yu-Be for chapped skin or roughness, I've been wanting the Pixi balm, and I really do want to try the Atelier scent. That shampoo/conditioner would probably get swapped, but hey, a box with four things I actually want and will use is a stone bargain for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 27, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I was looking at the boxes loaded and box 18 and box 22 are exactly the same.  What gives????


Maybe the balms will be a different color?


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 27, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Well, to avoid the new tax which starts 9/1 because I'm in Washington I thought I would go ahead and sub for a year since my subscription runs out in September. No such luck. They will not let me re-sub until September. Grrrr!
> 
> Another irritation - I had a few emails back and forth with BB Ops and myself and each one the very first line was "Sorry for the confusion!" In my last reply I said "I"m not confused, really I'm not!" LOL
> 
> .endminirant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What about gifting yourself a yr sub?


----------



## Audra Lenore (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking through the boxes, here's the stuff I'd wanna try.

-Dear Clark Resurrecting Wash and Rise.

-Pixi Balm. 

-Noir Eyeliner.

-Atelier Vanille Cologne.

^ Would be the perfect box, with of course, my picked sample. 

Not gonna get my hopes up on getting all of them, cos I don't think there's a box with all of them and the Liz Earle. I'd be happy with anything, but those are the things I really want to try.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 27, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Maybe the balms will be a different color?


I think this is the most likely scenario for me.  I have the Pixi Balm in Coral crush but there are something like 6 or 7 colors so they could send another without it being a dupe.  Most of the Davines boxes have the Pixi balm so far.  

I'm probably getting ahead of myself though.  There are still a couple of weeks for them to load a lot more boxes.  They are only in the 20's and it usually goes much higher.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 27, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> IE Is also trending down in terms of browser marketshare. They know exactly what browser we all use, and they no doubt determined it was more cost effective to field extra CS calls at $12/hr  than have to hire additional engineers at $90/hr each





AshJs3 said:


> Not to nitpick, but Birchbox's site is available on newer versions of IE. A lot of companies are reluctant to upgrade their applications that rely on old versions of IE and it's a giant pain in the butt to do Web Development that is compatible with old versions. It's not Birchbox's fault, it's your companies. I can relate because mine does it too. Until very recently we were running IE7 and a lot of websites will not open in it.


I get that it may be the right decision to make for their business reasons.  Just don't have your CSRs tell people that it's for "security" reasons, because honestly, I'm just not buying it.

We use IE 9 at my work.  IDK how recent that is, as I don't use it at home.  I think I'm going to see if I can just switch the email address on that account, so it comes to my phone, rather than my work email.  I don't have any issues clicking through using Safari.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 27, 2014)

I really want that Temptu Highlighter!!!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 27, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Wow. Lots of overlap!
> 
> I actually would enjoy that box, despite it being less 'exciting' -- I like Yu-Be for chapped skin or roughness, I've been wanting the Pixi balm, and I really do want to try the Atelier scent. That shampoo/conditioner would probably get swapped, but hey, a box with four things I actually want and will use is a stone bargain for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is a nice box. The perfume is my favorite. I am on my second bottle of it. I received my first sample in November 2011 and it was the first item I ever purchased from the BB shop. 

I think I have found the box they will send me. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb25

Birchbox just loves to send me shampoo and conditioner and this set sounds terrible so I am sure this will be my box. (I like my shampoo and body wash to lather and smell pretty.) I am hoping they will sample the Jouer anti-aging moisture primer. I really want to try that it sounds wonderful.

PS I really do like Birchbox.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I was able to see up to 39 or 40, and still none with the Macadamia Oil product! I've seen a few boxes that included none of the pick-your-sample choices that looked good, so now I'm thinking I shouldn't have picked one...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I really want that Temptu Highlighter!!!


Me too! I cancelled after seeing what was in the fashionista box, but I may sign back up if enough of the box pages look good.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 27, 2014)

I am up to number 35 so far and I actually like that one and it's a Liz Earle box...but I already got the perfume sample *sigh*

I think box 18 is my fave of the Liz Earle boxes so far...though I do like that almost all of them have the Davines in them and that was my second choice for the PYS.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 28, 2014)

I never use IE, but I decided just to let Birchbox choose. I'm waiting for the lemon scented body wash to come back in stock, then I'm dropping both accounts anyway.


----------



## tamberella (Aug 28, 2014)

I did not pick the macadamia but I notice it is not in any of the boxes so far.  They are up to box 56 now so I think maybe some things might change.  Some of the boxes seem a little incomplete so here's to hoping they will add things to them.  I picked the Liz Earle and there are some boxes that don't seem full to me so far like box 13 looks pretty sad.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 28, 2014)

Box 56 looks like it might be the Fashionista box.  If so, then there are probably only 56 boxes this month and the macadamia hasn't been added yet.

There are lots of Davines boxes!  A handfull of the Davines boxes have the Acure scrub from the Everygirl box last month, so if you got that, you can narrow it down a bit.

Here is what I have so far :

Shiseido : 4, 6, 7, 15, 25

Davines : 3, 7, 9, 11, 16, 18, 19, 22, 24, 31, 33, 34, 52, 55

Liz Earle : 3, 13, 18, 22, 35, 41, 43, 46, 51

Macadamia : None!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 28, 2014)

I think I am not going to renew my subscription when it expires. Out of the 56 September boxes only 2 have no repeats for me. It is time for a break.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder how the pre-selected boxes work in your history... you can get repeat items if you select them, so maybe you can get repeat items in the future if it was something you selected before? Me no sentence good.


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 28, 2014)

I feel like I finally picked the "right" sample this month by going with the Davines. I almost didn't pick it because of the way some people described the scent, but the 30 points were too hard to resist. Now I'm glad I picked it, because even if I end up disliking it, I'm interested in most of the boxes containing it. This never happens! Plus, there are a ton of possibilities, which I wasn't able to say last month (LG Eyeshadow).

I'd love to get a box that also includes the Liz Earle or Shiseido, but there are a handful of other boxes that I like the look of, too. If the Pixi balm is a different color this month, then I was only able to eliminate two Davines boxes. Lots of possibilities, so I'm excited. There were only two or three boxes that seemed totally meh.

That Temptu highlighter is in a LOT of boxes. Does anyone know anything about it? And what actually comes in the dr. brandt Clean Up Nice kit?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 28, 2014)

I know a lot of people liked the Amika Dry Shampoo that was sampled last month, and I just saw it is on sale at Beauty Brands for over 50% off.  

http://www.beautybrands.com/product/amika+perk+up+dry+shampoo.do?sortby=bestSellers


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 28, 2014)

If I restart a defunct sub for September, will I get a Welcome Box or just a random regular box since that account has had boxes on it in the past?


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 28, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> If I restart a defunct sub for September, will I get a Welcome Box or just a random regular box since that account has had boxes on it in the past?


youll get a regular box


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 28, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> If I restart a defunct sub for September, will I get a Welcome Box or just a random regular box since that account has had boxes on it in the past?


@@Auntboo if you want to be sure to get just a September box, DON'T resubscribe until Sept 1st!!!

If BB has extra August boxes, and you sign up on Aug 31st, they'll charge the $10, send you an Aug box, then the next day on Sep 1st, charge you another $10 for a Sept box.


----------



## MessyJesi (Aug 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@Auntboo if you want to be sure to get just a September box, DON'T resubscribe until Sept 1st!!!
> 
> If BB has extra August boxes, and you sign up on Aug 31st, they'll charge the $10, send you an Aug box, then the next day on Sep 1st, charge you another $10 for a Sept box.


I signed up the other day not knowing about this. My ship date says 7 September though. Does that still mean that I'm getting an August box then being charged again for a September box next week? I don't mind so much since I've never done subscriptions before but it would have been nice to know signing up for it that it is what it is.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Aug 28, 2014)

On my first sub, I reserved the Davines.

So far I can only receive boxes 16, 19, 24, 31, 33, 34 (I've had my sub for 3 years).

I would really be happy with any of those, and I'm really intrigued by the Temptu Highlighter.

On my second sub, I didn't choose a sample, and I only created the sub last month so the options are really limitless at this point.

I'm really hoping for awesome boxes! There seems to be a lot of cool products being sampled this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 28, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Box 56 looks like it might be the Fashionista box.  If so, then there are probably only 56 boxes this month and the macadamia hasn't been added yet.
> 
> There are lots of Davines boxes!  A handfull of the Davines boxes have the Acure scrub from the Everygirl box last month, so if you got that, you can narrow it down a bit.
> 
> ...


I picked the Liz Earle so unless they add more boxes I am only eligible for 41 (which I would be happy with) or 46 (which I would not). Since I've rec'd shampoo and conditioner in 4 out of 8 boxes this year (2 of the months were Davine's)  I think I might contact Birchbox with a complaint if I do receive box 46. I spend a fair amount of money in their shop and have never purchased a shampoo or a conditioner so I wish they would tone it down. I know most of us point to perfume as an example of the "receive too often item" but honestly too many of any one item is a drag. And for me it's shampoo/conditioner. I even try the samples since they send them but I never like them and they make me sad.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 28, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> What about gifting yourself a yr sub?


Hmmm, will this work? Can I gift myself a year sub to my own account?


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 28, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I picked the Liz Earle so unless they add more boxes I am only eligible for 41 (which I would be happy with) or 46 (which I would not). Since I've rec'd shampoo and conditioner in 4 out of 8 boxes this year (2 of the months were Davine's)  I think I might contact Birchbox with a complaint if I do receive box 46. I spend a fair amount of money in their shop and have never purchased a shampoo or a conditioner so I wish they would tone it down. I know most of us point to perfume as an example of the "receive too often item" but honestly too many of any one item is a drag. And for me it's shampoo/conditioner. I even try the samples since they send them but I never like them and they make me sad.


5 months out of 8 for me. Since at this point I can only get box 25, September will be month 6. I complained to CS last month but they just gave me the tired old " We're sorry you don't like your box but you can't opt out of anything" line.


----------



## Julie Casey (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! Loved this dry shampoo and saw it's unavailable on BB


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 28, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> I signed up the other day not knowing about this. My ship date says 7 September though. Does that still mean that I'm getting an August box then being charged again for a September box next week? I don't mind so much since I've never done subscriptions before but it would have been nice to know signing up for it that it is what it is.


Yes, you will probably get an August box too.  The best way to tell is to check and see if you get charged again on Sept 1st.  If you do, then you'll get both Aug &amp; Sept boxes.  Sorry   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MessyJesi (Aug 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yes, you will probably get an August box too. The best way to tell is to check and see if you get charged again on Sept 1st. If you do, then you'll get both Aug &amp; Sept boxes. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. Not too big a deal for me besides the money. I'm excited to get stuff lol. I don't wear a lot of make up or use a lot of products so samples may last me a long time. I don't like picking things out myself because I k ow nothing. So this should be interesting.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Aug 28, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I feel like I finally picked the "right" sample this month by going with the Davines. I almost didn't pick it because of the way some people described the scent, but the 30 points were too hard to resist. Now I'm glad I picked it, because even if I end up disliking it, I'm interested in most of the boxes containing it. This never happens! Plus, there are a ton of possibilities, which I wasn't able to say last month (LG Eyeshadow).
> 
> I'd love to get a box that also includes the Liz Earle or Shiseido, but there are a handful of other boxes that I like the look of, too. If the Pixi balm is a different color this month, then I was only able to eliminate two Davines boxes. Lots of possibilities, so I'm excited. There were only two or three boxes that seemed totally meh.
> 
> That Temptu highlighter is in a LOT of boxes. Does anyone know anything about it? And what actually comes in the dr. brandt Clean Up Nice kit?


If you click here you can click on the Dr Brandt kit.  I believe the kit is serving as a placeholder for the Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 28, 2014)

I may be in the minority, but I love getting shampoo and conditioner in my boxes.  I always use them and they are great for traveling.  Most of the ones I have sampled through birchbox have been pretty nice.

I think since I associate my samples with pampering, using a sample in the shower every morning makes me feel like I'm doing something special for myself.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 28, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> 5 months out of 8 for me. Since at this point I can only get box 25, September will be month 6. I complained to CS last month but they just gave me the tired old " We're sorry you don't like your box but you can't opt out of anything" line.


That must have made you roll your eyes (hopefully). I think that's a straw man. No one said anything about opting out. I don't receive expensive eye creams 5 times a year or awesome exfoliating cleansers or AHA creams. Heck I don't receive perfume as often as I receive shampoo/conditioner and this is Birchbox so that's saying something.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 28, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> That must have made you roll your eyes (hopefully). I think that's a straw man. No one said anything about opting out. I don't receive expensive eye creams 5 times a year or awesome exfoliating cleansers or AHA creams. Heck I don't receive perfume as often as I receive shampoo/conditioner and this is Birchbox so that's saying something.


 Yes it did. I told her I wasn't looking to opt out just too not get it so often. I love perfume, have selected the I can't get enough option, but they have only sent me two in the past 20 months. I also get way too many mascaras and lip products. I just want a little variety.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I know a lot of people liked the Amika Dry Shampoo that was sampled last month, and I just saw it is on sale at Beauty Brands for over 50% off.
> 
> http://www.beautybrands.com/product/amika+perk+up+dry+shampoo.do?sortby=bestSellers


Thanks for posting! I picked up two cans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Aug 28, 2014)

There's a new CEW box but this one is full sizes and 89$:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/birchbox-cew-best-in-beauity-bundle

Also expensive confetti:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/knot-and-bow-birchbox-exclusive-confetti-bag


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 28, 2014)

flynt said:


> There's a new CEW box but this one is full sizes and 89$:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/birchbox-cew-best-in-beauity-bundle
> 
> ...


I will never understand expensive confetti


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I will never understand expensive confetti


Me neither, I can probably make like 5lbs of the stuff in about 3 minutes.


----------



## flynt (Aug 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I will never understand expensive confetti


I saw it and was wondering what I was missing but no it really is 10$ for a pouch of confetti that looks very easy to DIY.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I will never understand expensive confetti


Some folks got more money than sense!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2014)

Seriously - hard to clean up?

Have these people never heard of a broom?


----------



## liilak (Aug 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I may be in the minority, but I love getting shampoo and conditioner in my boxes.  I always use them and they are great for traveling.  Most of the ones I have sampled through birchbox have been pretty nice.
> 
> I think since I associate my samples with pampering, using a sample in the shower every morning makes me feel like I'm doing something special for myself.


Me too, at least I know I'll actually use all of it.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Aug 29, 2014)

So... Out of the boxes I've seen for the Liz Earle, I hope I get 18.

It has..

-Ateliar (It sounds interesting. I can only hope that it isn't old lady-esque.)

-Liz Earle.

-Davines Oil.

-Davines Shampoo.

-Davines Conditioner.

-Pixi Balm.

-Acure Organics Day Cream.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 29, 2014)

I understand that this business is based in New York, and probably owned and operated by some very wealthy people... and I totally get that they market high-end products that tend to cost more, but I'm going to go ahead and say they've lost all touch with reality expecting people to pay $89 for black eyeliner and sunscreen, oh and THE SAME argan oil that was in the sanely priced high-end CEW box.  

Then again, it's not splashed all over the BB website, and there's no video or emails, so maybe it was for some CEW special event, and they had some left over to sell.  

Anyway.  I'm swimming in lip balms, but I'd love to try Pixi. Still waiting on some boxes to load with the macadamia oil.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Aug 29, 2014)

Fairly new to Birchbox (2 months so far).

Is it a "rule" that you don't get the same sample more than once?  For example, I got the Real Chemistry Peel in August (which is in some of this month's boxes).  Does that mean I won't get a box that has that item?

And, as far as shampoo....I got some last month, but does that preclude me from getting a box this month that has shampoo/conditioner?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> So... Out of the boxes I've seen for the Liz Earle, I hope I get 18.
> 
> It has..
> 
> ...


good box


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 29, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I understand that this business is based in New York, and probably owned and operated by some very wealthy people... and I totally get that they market high-end products that tend to cost more, but I'm going to go ahead and say they've lost all touch with reality expecting people to pay $89 for black eyeliner and sunscreen, oh and THE SAME argan oil that was in the sanely priced high-end CEW box.
> 
> Then again, it's not splashed all over the BB website, and there's no video or emails, so maybe it was for some CEW special event, and they had some left over to sell.
> 
> Anyway. I'm swimming in lip balms, but I'd love to try Pixi. Still waiting on some boxes to load with the macadamia oil.


The items are full size, minus the sunscreen. The box has a retail value of $150+. I think $89 is a fair value for these items from these particular brands.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 29, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Fairly new to Birchbox (2 months so far).
> 
> Is it a "rule" that you don't get the same sample more than once?  For example, I got the Real Chemistry Peel in August (which is in some of this month's boxes).  Does that mean I won't get a box that has that item?
> 
> ...


You will not be able to get the exact same item twice.  You can however get the same item in a different shade/scent/etc. and it counts as a different item.  So two lipsticks in different colors or a volumizing shampoo and a clarifying shampoo would be considered different items.  In your specific example, you shouldn't be able to get the real chemistry peel again but you may get another box with shampoo or conditioner.  

Hope this helps.  There is also a Birchbox FAQ somewhere around here.  I will try to put up the link. 

ETA:  here is the FAQ link.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Aug 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> You will not be able to get the exact same item twice.  You can however get the same item in a different shade/scent/etc. and it counts as a different item.  So two lipsticks in different colors or a volumizing shampoo and a clarifying shampoo would be considered different items.  In your specific example, you shouldn't be able to get the real chemistry peel again but you may get another box with shampoo or conditioner.
> 
> Hope this helps.  There is also a Birchbox FAQ somewhere around here.  I will try to put up the link.
> 
> ETA:  here is the FAQ link.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


  Thank you!  Thanks for the link too.  Will check that out!


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone else here win the beauty bash?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes, I just got the email that I won one of the beauty bashes! SO EXCITED. Especially since I haven't tried the push up liner yet...really excited to do so!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

Whooooo! Glad some MuT ladies won!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2014)

Yay you guys!  Congrats @@yousoldtheworld and @@Beckilg !


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yes, I just got the email that I won one of the beauty bashes! SO EXCITED. Especially since I haven't tried the push up liner yet...really excited to do so!


I did too. Does anyone know what exactly will come in it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

misslexyr said:


> I did too. Does anyone know what exactly will come in it?


Nope, other than They're Real mascara and push up liner. Last year, we didn't know until people started getting them...but for the lash bash, they sent out the mascara, some gift bags, samples of benetint, sugar bomb gloss, and mascara, and full sizes of a couple of cream shadows, the gimme brow in two colors, and Hervana blush. Hopefully this box is as good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 29, 2014)

Can't get the picture to work. But I saw a picture on Benefit's instagram showing  sample sizes of Lollitint, TR Push Up Eyeliner, TR Mascara, Porefessional and then full size Eyeliner, Mascara, Hoola, and two shades of Gimme Brow.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 29, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> This is the picture that was on Benefit's Instagram
> 
> 1 week ago - Want to #WIN a party for 5 of your #BFFs &amp; #free #makeup? Sign up to host... 1 week ago - Want to #WIN a party for 5 of your #BFFs &amp; #free #makeup? Sign up to host a #Benefit x @@Birchbox #BeautyBash: bit.ly/beautybash 1 week ago - Want to #WIN a party for 5 of your #BFFs &amp; #free #makeup? Sign up to host a #Benefit x @@Birchbox #BeautyBash: bit.ly/beautybash


that's probably it then. When I got my birchblogger email, the photo showed the same stuff, but it wasn't clear if there were more or less. either way, I'm so excited to get the items and throw a party


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 29, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> Anyone else here win the beauty bash?


Me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

misslexyr said:


> that's probably it then. When I got my birchblogger email, the photo showed the same stuff, but it wasn't clear if there were more or less. either way, I'm so excited to get the items and throw a party


Ahhh I hope so! I haven't tried Lollitint and have really been wanting to!


----------



## jocedun (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats to the Benefit bash winners! Benefit can do no wrong in my eyes. 

Also, on a different note, I really love Birchbox. I love them more every month. I'm not saying this for any particular reason... I was just thinking about how I'm genuinely really excited for the middle of the month every months because of Birchbox. The points, the brands, the CS, the shop, everything... I just enjoy it all. And believe me - I did not feel that way immediately. Maybe I've just hit a stride with perfect profiles or something. Does anyone else feel like their enjoyment of BB has grown over time?


----------



## jayeme (Aug 29, 2014)

Y'all, things have been crazy and I totally spaced on the sample selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the whole reason I was getting three boxes this month, and I forgot all about it! Oh well. I hope I end up with good boxes anyway. Kinda sad though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

I wasn't terribly sold on any of the options, but I opted for the Macadamia spray...I have a billion hair oils to use up, but I like the idea of a spray version. Hope I like it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

Not related to September, but I got my Women's Health refunds today! They combined all 3 of my accounts into one check which was nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just in time for a mini weekend shopping spree!


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Aug 29, 2014)

This might have been addressed somewhere. But has anyone else had problems with sending the gift card to another account and using points to pay? I want to transfer some but when I get to checkout it only list credit card as payments.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> This might have been addressed somewhere. But has anyone else had problems with sending the gift card to another account and using points to pay? I want to transfer some but when I get to checkout it only list credit card as payments.


They are no longer allowing gift cards to be purchased with points, unfortunately.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 29, 2014)

Yay!  I had so much fun last year with the ipsy one, can't wait to do it again!  (I hope they send along the remover as well, i had a devil of a time getting my push up liner off)





also i hope it gets here before the 20th, I am moving that week, thankfully our building is 3 blocks from where we are now, so I can definitely go pick it up, but I am totally forgetting when the ipsy one showed up in relation to the actual day of the lash bash. Now that I think of it, I think mine was late, meaning they were probably supposed to come earlier.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> They are no longer allowing gift cards to be purchased with points, unfortunately.


That's kind of what I figured. Oh well I'll spend them anyways lol.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 30, 2014)

I must have missed something, what's the Beauty Bash and how could we have entered??

Edit: Oh okay, it was some sort of hashtag thing. Oh well! Congrats to those who won!


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 30, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had so much fun last year with the ipsy one, can't wait to do it again!  (I hope they send along the remover as well, i had a devil of a time getting my push up liner off)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually hesitant to use the liner at first since I kept hearing how hard it was to remove it, so I tried a bit on my arm and I used baby oil to see if it would work and it was fine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so then I tried it on my eyes and I wore it for a day, and baby oil still took it off quite easily.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 30, 2014)

I am starting to suspect that BB is using the chapstick as a placeholder for the macadamia oil. Wishful thinking, perhaps.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 30, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had so much fun last year with the ipsy one, can't wait to do it again! (I hope they send along the remover as well, i had a devil of a time getting my push up liner off)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl your twitter party was awesome. Are you doing that again or a party party?


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 30, 2014)

Last night I received an email from BB with old tracking info for the August box. Strange. Did anyone else get that?


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 30, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Last night I received an email from BB with old tracking info for the August box. Strange. Did anyone else get that?


Me too


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Me too


 I got some strange tracking from them too


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I was actually hesitant to use the liner at first since I kept hearing how hard it was to remove it, so I tried a bit on my arm and I used baby oil to see if it would work and it was fine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> so then I tried it on my eyes and I wore it for a day, and baby oil still took it off quite easily.


  I couldn't get any liner out of the tube to dried up


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Hmmm, will this work? Can I gift myself a year sub to my own account?


 I have done that too  lol


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 30, 2014)

your tracking # from birchbox is the same every month... it just hasnt switched over yet &gt;p


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 30, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> your tracking # from birchbox is the same every month... it just hasnt switched over yet &gt;p


I hope this means the September box is coming early-ish, but the email was all about the August box and I received my August box on August 22. I'm sure it's an error in some way. But fingers crossed I'll be getting an early Shiseido box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 30, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I hope this means the September box is coming early-ish, but the email was all about the August box and I received my August box on August 22. I'm sure it's an error in some way. But fingers crossed I'll be getting an early Shiseido box.


My friend got the same thing, she thought they mailed a second August box but I told her I think it's a glitch. Now that I see so many of you have same thing it seems it must be.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 30, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> your tracking # from birchbox is the same every month... it just hasnt switched over yet &gt;p


Nope. My tracking numbers aren't remotely close to being the same month after month.
I also got an August shipping notice on one of my accounts yesterday. Considering I never got one when it actually shipped I just figured they goofed something up in the automated process and it sent out way late. XD


----------



## Audra Lenore (Aug 30, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I hope this means the September box is coming early-ish, but the email was all about the August box and I received my August box on August 22. I'm sure it's an error in some way. But fingers crossed I'll be getting an early Shiseido box.


I got an email on the 27th that was a confirmation for my sample. 

It said on the email that the box would ship out September 10th. I don't know if it's the same for everyone, but that's what mine said. 

So I would assume that if everyones box is sent out on the 10th, most people would have their box no later than the 20th?


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 30, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> I got an email on the 27th that was a confirmation for my sample.
> 
> It said on the email that the box would ship out September 10th. I don't know if it's the same for everyone, but that's what mine said.
> 
> So I would assume that if everyones box is sent out on the 10th, most people would have their box no later than the 20th?


I also got the confirmation for the sample on Sept 26th.

The 10th of the month is the day the boxes go 'live' on the website, not the shipping day. In fact I noticed that the people who we're getting a specific sample last month had their boxes ship out in the early waves. One of my boxes was shipped almost a week after those boxes. With hundreds of thousands of boxes I assume they send them out in waves by box numbers. Does anyone know this for sure?


----------



## Audra Lenore (Aug 30, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I also got the confirmation for the sample on Sept 26th.
> 
> The 10th of the month is the day the boxes go 'live' on the website, not the shipping day. In fact I noticed that the people who we're getting a specific sample last month had their boxes ship out in the early waves. One of my boxes was shipped almost a week after those boxes. With hundreds of thousands of boxes I assume they send them out in waves by box numbers. Does anyone know this for sure?



Thank you for reserving your *Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Set* this month. We've recorded your selection, and it will be included with the rest of the samples in your upcoming September box. 

Please note, if we are unable to bill you for your monthly or yearly subscription, we will be unable to guarantee your choice. Click  to make sure that your billing information is up to date. Your box will ship out by September 10th. 

As always, please don't hesitate to reach out to us with questions or concerns at info.birchbox.com. We're happy to help. 

Thank You, 

Team Birchbox 

P.S. Customizing your box doesn't stop there! You can still add on to your September shipment withBirchbox Plus, featuring on-trend lifestyle and beauty items.

It said shipped, so that's what I assumed it meant. Sorry for the confusion! I did assume they sent them in waves though, much like Ipsy does. Where is the BB warehouse located at?


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 30, 2014)

Alleecatt, I think they come from Tennessee , New Jersey and maybe other places. I was so jealous of those people receiving their boxes early the past two months. I live in South Florida, so there's further to go and always a long, winding route. I feel like those Laura Geller eye shadow boxes were sent out early because they were the first ones with spoilers.


----------



## flynt (Aug 30, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> It said shipped, so that's what I assumed it meant. Sorry for the confusion! I did assume they sent them in waves though, much like Ipsy does. Where is the BB warehouse located at?


It should be shipped out by the 10th but often they send it earlier.  I say should because there was a couple months they were a bit late in sending out boxes to some people.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> So this is at the bottom of the sample choice page
> 
> "Unfortunately, September sample choice and The Fashionista guest editor box are not available for APO/FPO addresses. Customers in AL and HI unfortunately may not select the Fashionista box."
> 
> I am wondering if they meant to put AK instead of AL . Maybe those of us in Alabama aren't fancy enough for the Fashionista.


I didnt notice that, I have an APO address and it let me pick a sample last month and this month. I  got a letter last month saying I may not get the sample I picked but I did last month. I am hoping I get the Shiseido sample I picked for September.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Aug 31, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Alleecatt, I think they come from Tennessee , New Jersey and maybe other places. I was so jealous of those people receiving their boxes early the past two months. I live in South Florida, so there's further to go and always a long, winding route. I feel like those Laura Geller eye shadow boxes were sent out early because they were the first ones with spoilers.


Ah okay. I didn't know they had multiple warehouses. I know Ipsys is in NC or something, and shipping was crazy for me last month. Was only supposed to take 5-ish days to get to me, and it took around 10. I live in Ohio, and it was so weird, it went from NC, to Kentucky, to Illinois, and then somehow managed to get to me, lol. Underground tunnels or something. It was a weird route to get it to Ohio. Hopefully BBs shipping is a little better.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2014)

OH my gosh I just remembered the tax they put on their NC customers - so by cancelling, I'm not just saving $10, I'm saving ten dollars AND SIXTY-EIGHT CENTS!

Yeeeeeeah.  I'm RICH, baby!

ETA:  Oops I meant to clarify about cancelling IPSY.  Still love me my Birchbox(es)!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok ladies. I've been missing for months now due to the quality of the mobile version... but I came online to ask. Am I the only one who can't seem to give herself a gift card using BB points? Did they do away with that, or am I doing it wrong? EDITED Nevermind I see that they no longer allow it. I guess I'll make two smaller purchases instead of one large one. Blah.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 31, 2014)

Jamie P said:


> Ok ladies. I've been missing for months now due to the quality of the mobile version... but I came online to ask. Am I the only one who can't seem to give herself a gift card using BB points? Did they do away with that, or am I doing it wrong? EDITED Nevermind I see that they no longer allow it. I guess I'll make two smaller purchases instead of one large one. Blah.


when you're on the mobile version, scroll down to the very bottom and hit 'full site'

And we can't buy GC's with points anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxcel6 (Aug 31, 2014)

Are there any 20% off coupon codes floating around?  I recently bought the sweatshirt and LOVE it so now Id like to buy the yoga pants...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2014)

COMEBACK20OFF was sent to me in an email, but there may be a minimum order amount.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 31, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> COMEBACK20OFF was sent to me in an email, but there may be a minimum order amount.


I got that code as well, and the minimum was $35.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 31, 2014)

take10off - $10 off a $50 purchase


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 1, 2014)

Upgrade your monthly account to a yearly and get a beauty blender + mini solid cleanser free, no code needed.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/original-beautyblender-mini-blender-cleanser-solid-gws


----------



## Queennie (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone have any of the box options for the Macadamia spray? I know a couple of days ago there were none, not sure if they updated it yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2014)

Just resubbed both accounts with 100 point codes!  Now resubbed through October, AND by the time I fill out my Sept reviews, I'll have over 500 points on each account!!! 

Keep those codes a-comin', Birchbox!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just resubbed both accounts with 100 point codes! Now resubbed through October, AND by the time I fill out my Sept reviews, I'll have over 500 points on each account!!!
> 
> Keep those codes a-comin', Birchbox!


Ooh which code?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2014)

@ BBPLUS100

:wub:  wheeeeee!!!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 1, 2014)

Just looked through all 56 boxes and I feel like the boxes are overwhelmingly good this month.

Sorry if this has been mentioned (I have been taking a MUT break because work has been way too busy), but does anyone else find the inclusion of Temptu to be strange? Don't you need the machine to use that?


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 1, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Just looked through all 56 boxes and I feel like the boxes are overwhelmingly good this month.
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned (I have been taking a MUT break because work has been way too busy), but does anyone else find the inclusion of Temptu to be strange? Don't you need the machine to use that?


I agree, the boxes do look good this month.

I've only noticed Temptu highlighter in the boxes, and if I understand correctly the highlighter being sent out is not part of the airbrush system. You just apply it like any other liquid highlighter. It looks like they have added actual airbrush products (blush, bronzer, foundation) to the shop though.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 1, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Does anyone have any of the box options for the Macadamia spray? I know a couple of days ago there were none, not sure if they updated it yet.


It doesn't look like they've updated yet.  Last month it seemed to take them past the 10th to update everything, I remember waiting a few days before I could review my Acure scrub.  If that happens again this month, and one of the items that is updated late is the macadamia, then there will be panic!  Everyone who picked that sample won't see it when their box contents update and will call CS, so it's in their best interest to update it soon :blink:


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 1, 2014)

I picked the Macadamia sample. I'm always wanting hair products and I already have something else from the brand that I like so I'm excited to get this.

I also added on the Ruffian Trio and now I'm having second thoughts about that. On Friday I used my Ruffian Relic polish for the first time and am not a fan of the formula. It was thick, gloopy, and streaky. I looked up some reviews and no one else seemed to have this problem. Every review I saw was positive. Did I just get a dud or did anyone else experience this?

I'll be getting the trio and I hope I like the formula better. When I saw the polish on Mollie in the video I was wondering what it was, it's so pretty. I want to love these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Sep 1, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I picked the Macadamia sample. I'm always wanting hair products and I already have something else from the brand that I like so I'm excited to get this.
> 
> I also added on the Ruffian Trio and now I'm having second thoughts about that. On Friday I used my Ruffian Relic polish for the first time and am not a fan of the formula. It was thick, gloopy, and streaky. I looked up some reviews and no one else seemed to have this problem. Every review I saw was positive. Did I just get a dud or did anyone else experience this?
> 
> I'll be getting the trio and I hope I like the formula better. When I saw the polish on Mollie in the video I was wondering what it was, it's so pretty. I want to love these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love Ruffian polishes! I've had Ambrosia on my toes a few weeks and it's held up really well. Deborah Lippmann is my fave but Ruffian is great at half the price.


----------



## hellopengy (Sep 1, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I picked the Macadamia sample. I'm always wanting hair products and I already have something else from the brand that I like so I'm excited to get this.
> 
> I also added on the Ruffian Trio and now I'm having second thoughts about that. On Friday I used my Ruffian Relic polish for the first time and am not a fan of the formula. It was thick, gloopy, and streaky. I looked up some reviews and no one else seemed to have this problem. Every review I saw was positive. Did I just get a dud or did anyone else experience this?
> 
> I'll be getting the trio and I hope I like the formula better. When I saw the polish on Mollie in the video I was wondering what it was, it's so pretty. I want to love these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


One of my ruffian polishes started to get thick and gloopy too. I thinned it out with some nail polish thinner and it seems to be fine now. I assumed I just got a bad bottle, but it was an easy fix and the formula itself is still holding up well


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 1, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I picked the Macadamia sample. I'm always wanting hair products and I already have something else from the brand that I like so I'm excited to get this.
> 
> I also added on the Ruffian Trio and now I'm having second thoughts about that. On Friday I used my Ruffian Relic polish for the first time and am not a fan of the formula. It was thick, gloopy, and streaky. I looked up some reviews and no one else seemed to have this problem. Every review I saw was positive. Did I just get a dud or did anyone else experience this?
> 
> I'll be getting the trio and I hope I like the formula better. When I saw the polish on Mollie in the video I was wondering what it was, it's so pretty. I want to love these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used the ruffian rosary I got a few weeks ago for a mani and it chipped within 2 days, even with base and top coat.  The colors look good but I wasn't impressed at all with the formula, pretty much every polish I have has held up better


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 1, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I used the ruffian rosary I got a few weeks ago for a mani and it chipped within 2 days, even with base and top coat.  The colors look good but I wasn't impressed at all with the formula, pretty much every polish I have has held up better


I had that problem with Ambrosia, but I seem to have that problem with every. single. metallic polish I have every used.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the feedback on the Ruffians. Kinda regretting my decision to add on the trio. At this point though I'll try it and hope the polishes are better than the Ruffian in Relic. The mauve color is super pretty.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 1, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Thanks ladies for the feedback on the Ruffians. Kinda regretting my decision to add on the trio. At this point though I'll try it and hope the polishes are better than the Ruffian in Relic. The mauve color is super pretty.


I've had ruffian polishes be hit or miss for me on gloopiness.  Some I've had no problem with and others were a mess.  Hopefully the ones you ordered will be good!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 1, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I've had ruffian polishes be hit or miss for me on gloopiness.  Some I've had no problem with and others were a mess.  Hopefully the ones you ordered will be good!


Same here. I got three shades in the Modern Mermaid. The Sahara and Blue Lagoon were fine, but the Endless Love seemed to have a different formula and did not last at all. I still have not tried the Relic, more of a fall color for me.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm super in love with the Ruffian formula in most cases. Only exception I've found is that the Sahara (my fave color ever) is getting pretty darned gloopy as I get to the lower half of the bottle.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 2, 2014)

I picked the Shiseido sample.  And based on what I've seen for the boxes, I think I'm only eligible for one box--Box 25.   It's currently got 4 items.  I hope they are more being added and I hope they're decent sizes.  I don't mind shampoo/conditioner samples when they're good sizes and you can really try them out.


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 2, 2014)

Just finished looking at all the variations and I can honestly say I am so glad I picked the Davines. Aside from loving the product, all the box variations look like a great mix of items. I'm surprised to see so many boxes even double up on the different PYS choice in the same box. Eeek. Getting excited for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Sep 2, 2014)

Have we found any boxes with the Macadamia Oil in it? I havent found any yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 2, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I picked the Shiseido sample.  And based on what I've seen for the boxes, I think I'm only eligible for one box--Box 25.   It's currently got 4 items.  I hope they are more being added and I hope they're decent sizes.  I don't mind shampoo/conditioner samples when they're good sizes and you can really try them out.


I read on the Dear Clark website that the shampoo and conditioner will be 1 oz samples. I assume they will be little bottles. Also, there will be at least one more item added to this box but it is most likely a new item that has not been entered into the BB system yet.

http://www.dearclark.com/2014/birchbox-partners-with-dear-clark-haircare/


----------



## tamberella (Sep 2, 2014)

No Macademia yet!  Out of all the boxes so far, 19 have 4 or less items in them if you believe what they say in the spoiler that the extra Davines items wont count as a sample.  I know they say 4 to 5 samples but there are quite a few  boxes with 6 or even 7 items again not counting the extra Davines items,  the disparity among the boxes might make for some unhappy campers. I hope they will be adding more items to these smaller boxes.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 2, 2014)

tamberella said:


> No Macademia yet!  Out of all the boxes so far, 19 have 4 or less items in them if you believe what they say in the spoiler that the extra Davines items wont count as a sample.  I know they say 4 to 5 samples but there are quite a few  boxes with 6 or even 7 items again not counting the extra Davines items,  the disparity among the boxes might make for some unhappy campers. I hope they will be adding more items to these smaller boxes.


I was looking at that, too.  There were a couple where two boxes were identical except one of them had additional products.  So, I would think they would have to add items otherwise there is going to be a big discrepancy among values of certain boxes, if that makes sense.  I can't remember which ones because it has been awhile.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 2, 2014)

tamberella said:


> No Macademia yet!  Out of all the boxes so far, 19 have 4 or less items in them if you believe what they say in the spoiler that the extra Davines items wont count as a sample.  I know they say 4 to 5 samples but there are quite a few  boxes with 6 or even 7 items again not counting the extra Davines items,  the disparity among the boxes might make for some unhappy campers. I hope they will be adding more items to these smaller boxes.


If it's like past boxes, then the chapstick and the nail polish remover wipe also won't count as samples.  There are lots of places the Macadamia could go!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 2, 2014)

I just wish I could get the mereadesso moisturizer again. I absolutely loved that stuff. The sample size is worth $28 alone.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 2, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I just wish I could get the mereadesso moisturizer again. I absolutely loved that stuff. The sample size is worth $28 alone.


I brought that with me on vacation over last Christmas and didn't bring any other serums or primers.  I still had plenty left after 2 weeks and my skin looked great.  I feel like it's probably worth the money but I have a mental block against spending so much on one product!


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 2, 2014)

non-clicky truck.  stalk stalk stalk.


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 2, 2014)

This might've already been discussed, but I didn't get the option to choose my sample this month on my main account :/ I got it on my 2nd account though, which I closed last month.. Saying "hey if you come back you can pick one of these!" but I didn't take the bait. I hope I still get a decent box.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 2, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> This might've already been discussed, but I didn't get the option to choose my sample this month on my main account :/ I got it on my 2nd account though, which I closed last month.. Saying "hey if you come back you can pick one of these!" but I didn't take the bait. I hope I still get a decent box.


You can always just send them an e-mail and they will add whatever sample choice you pick. I don't seem to get one on my second account.


----------



## ChemLady (Sep 2, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I brought that with me on vacation over last Christmas and didn't bring any other serums or primers.  I still had plenty left after 2 weeks and my skin looked great.  I feel like it's probably worth the money but I have a mental block against spending so much on one product!


It was one of my first Birchbox samples and I used that "sample" for like a month. I really, really like that it had a solid closure that kept it from drying out. I wish more companies would send out samples like that! (especially larger foil samples that clearly have multiple uses)


----------



## kellyfish14 (Sep 2, 2014)

I tried very hard to stay unsubscribed for September and failed!  I just had a referral sign up yesterday, so I figured I might as well start earning some more points again.....


----------



## Helen Zuo (Sep 2, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I just wish I could get the mereadesso moisturizer again. I absolutely loved that stuff. The sample size is worth $28 alone.


I loved that moisturizer too. Paid for the whole box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: just saw that Allure Sample Society has a full size Restorsea eye cream worth $85 for their Sept box, so gonna sign up for the same reasons! They leaked three spoilers already.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2014)

OMG! I'm so excited! I won one of the signed Mindy Kaling books from the Twitter chat! Yay!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> OMG! I'm so excited! I won one of the signed Mindy Kaling books from the Twitter chat! Yay!


Congrats!


----------



## Dashery (Sep 2, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> OMG! I'm so excited! I won one of the signed Mindy Kaling books from the Twitter chat! Yay!


Oh man. That's awesome! Have you read the book yet? Because it's awesome! I love it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! I have read it. I have it as an ebook, so it will be nice to have a physical copy!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 2, 2014)

What am I doing wrong? I canceled my yearly and was going to go month to month but I can't find a way to re-sub. It says my sub is active. Do I need to wait till I get shipping for September?


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 2, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> What am I doing wrong? I canceled my yearly and was going to go month to month but I can't find a way to re-sub. It says my sub is active. Do I need to wait till I get shipping for September?


I am trying to do the same thing. I even emailed them and they said yes you have cancelled. September will be your last month. Nothing about how to resubscribe even though I had asked that. I just emailed them again. I wanted to resubscribe with one of the 100 point codes.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Girl your twitter party was awesome. Are you doing that again or a party party?


eeek I think there are only 5 sets of goodies this time rather than 10, but I will send you one if I have an extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that twitter party actually helped me get a job ;P


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 3, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I am trying to do the same thing. I even emailed them and they said yes you have cancelled. September will be your last month. Nothing about how to resubscribe even though I had asked that. I just emailed them again. I wanted to resubscribe with one of the 100 point codes.


I feel like that had happened to me before and eventually the option came back up, towards the end of the last subscribed month.


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 3, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> OMG! I'm so excited! I won one of the signed Mindy Kaling books from the Twitter chat! Yay!


Yay! Did you happen to Instagram a pic saying you won?? I think I saw it last night! I just got that book and haven't started it yet, but have heard great things. Either way it's always nice to win something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 3, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> What am I doing wrong? I canceled my yearly and was going to go month to month but I can't find a way to re-sub. It says my sub is active. Do I need to wait till I get shipping for September?


Is September your last month on your yearly? I would say yes, you probably need to wait until your box has shipped before you can re-sub on the same account.


----------



## hellopengy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hmmm...what do you all think is in the bonus box?


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 3, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Hmmm...what do you all think is in the bonus box?


BP spray...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 3, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Hmmm...what do you all think is in the bonus box?


I don't know. But I think I might make an order and find out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (Sep 3, 2014)

This was my main deciding factor on picking that - I want ALL ZEE POINTS!

Plus I love hair stuff and the idea of this mini "system" had me pretty excited.



Zymmy said:


> when I got the Davines in my main box, you could review the two bonus foils for points, so I would guess that the Davines boxes will end up being 7 items


----------



## button6004 (Sep 3, 2014)

BOO you cant use the $10 off a $50 purchase and get the bonus box with your purchase.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 3, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Hmmm...what do you all think is in the bonus box?


I took the plunge. Was already going to place an order but glad I waited til I saw this. All in all pretty happy. $16 for two full sized items+ mystery pack + Bonus Box after I used my points and $4 leftover on an old giftcard. Will update with the contents once I get it. ^^


----------



## BeMyBait (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks like I'm eligible for 3, 7, 9, 18, 19, 22. 24, 31, 33 and 34 (out of 40 - I didn't check beyond that)

None of those are really thrilling at the moment. I want to try the Harvey Prince Liquid Loofah, but the rest of the samples are pretty meh. I don't use a highlighter (I don't even know what a highlighter is for) or any serums/moisturizers.

One of them has the Dr. Brandt kit listed, but obviously its not going to have an entire sample kit - does anyone know which sample you actually get? I would be fine with anything but the primer. I got that in my Ipsy bag last month.


----------



## BeMyBait (Sep 3, 2014)

Well fudge. I forgot to use my code last month. Hopefully its still working by the time I get my September Box so I can remember to do it this month &gt;.&lt;



magicalmom said:


> Just resubbed both accounts with 100 point codes!  Now resubbed through October, AND by the time I fill out my Sept reviews, I'll have over 500 points on each account!!!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 3, 2014)

I have two non-clicky trucks.  Last month it took longer for my trucks to switch from July to August.  Keeping fingers crossed for an early shipping wave!  

I spent some time looking through possible variations and this looks like a great month for me.  Every possible box had something I would use or want to try.  Now just hoping my boxes get here before I go on vacation!


----------



## RedBadger (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah! I have a clicky truck! I didn't pre-choose anything, so a total surprise. At this rate, I'll have my box before the 10th, so no peeking even possible. (I was able to narrow it down to about 8 boxes, though.)


----------



## cherienova (Sep 3, 2014)

There are only 3 out of all the boxes I might get...I just am really hoping I don't get the 4 item Shiseido box...fingers crossed! 

Has anyone tried the Harvey Price Ageless Liquid Loofa? It looks fun...very interested in that!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 3, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> BP spray...


And over Leftover samples aka "best sellers".


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 3, 2014)

Clicky truck for me!  I got the macadamia oil, so I'm really curious.


----------



## jocedun (Sep 3, 2014)

redbadger said:


> Yeah! I have a clicky truck! I didn't pre-choose anything, so a total surprise. At this rate, I'll have my box before the 10th, so no peeking even possible. (I was able to narrow it down to about 8 boxes, though.)


Your post made me check my accounts and I also have tracking info on the box without any PYS choice made. Hoping for a nice surprise!


----------



## kaelahbae (Sep 3, 2014)

Non-clicky truck for me! I'm getting pretty excited about month... Birchbox, don't let me down!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 3, 2014)

Non clicky truck here, too!  Oh, I really want to see what is in it!


----------



## casey anne (Sep 3, 2014)

I think tonight would be a great night for Spoiler #2!! Hint, hint Birchbox


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 3, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I think tonight would be a great night for Spoiler #2!! Hint, hint Birchbox


The video is up.

They are opening 3 member's boxes again this month.  This was a really good box I thought.


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 3, 2014)

Seriously, how cute is Loralie in that sneak peek! And that box is awesome! Almost worth resubscribing for a second box to get it. But I won't do it. (I'll just keep repeating that to myself. LOL) I already got a second Popsugar because of their spoiler. Egads! But I can't wait for the mailman this month.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> Hmmm...what do you all think is in the bonus box?


Im very corious about this, need to place an order but im thinking what if they release an LE box.


----------



## kyxli (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a clicky truck! I didn't choose a sample this month, and I'm trying to avoid looking at the box possibilities, so this one will be a surprise for once!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 3, 2014)

one clicky truck and one non clicky truck!


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 3, 2014)

Clicky!!


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 4, 2014)

Dang... I also didn't choose a sample this month so I was really excited seeing some of you gals have shipping. No shipping yet for me, just a non-clicky truck.

On another note, I randomly received a pair of men's socks in the mail yesterday from Birchbox. No invoice or notecard or anything inside the envelope. Just socks. I thought for a second maybe it was an Ace's gift, but again there was no notecard inside and they were men's socks. I emailed and the rep was awesome. Hilarious, friendly.. She asked what the brand was and mentioned that they were sending some of those socks out on gift subscriptions. Her only guess was that some wires got crossed and they were sent to me by mistake. She said to keep them... My husband thought they were nice socks, so he's pretty pumped about the freebie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just cashed in some points since I signed the husband up for Birchbox Man and it pushed me over the $30 mark! I got Dr. jart Disapore and The Dr Jart Ceramidin starter set with a mystery sample pack all for $30! Woohoo!


----------



## button6004 (Sep 4, 2014)

So I took this from a previous post:

Shiseido : 4, 6, 7, 15, 25

Davines : 3, 7, 9, 11, 16, 18, 19, 22, 24, 31, 33, 34, 52, 55

Liz Earle : 3, 13, 18, 22, 35, 41, 43, 46, 51

Macadamia : None!

And I took the remaining numbers:

1, 2, 10, 12, 14, 17, 20, 21, 23, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 42, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 53 and 54.

NO Macadamia.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 4, 2014)

button6004 said:


> So I took this from a previous post:
> 
> Shiseido : 4, 6, 7, 15, 25
> 
> ...



I know!  What's up with that??  I have shipping info though, and I theoretically reserved macadamia, so I guess I will find out soon.  I hope they didn't have a deal fall through or something, they're going to have a lot of sorry points to give out.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 4, 2014)

So many shampoo/conditioner/styling combos this month...


----------



## button6004 (Sep 4, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I know!  What's up with that??  I have shipping info though, and I theoretically reserved macadamia, so I guess I will find out soon.  I hope they didn't have a deal fall through or something, they're going to have a lot of sorry points to give out.


Me too on all counts.


----------



## flynt (Sep 4, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I know! What's up with that?? I have shipping info though, and I theoretically reserved macadamia, so I guess I will find out soon. I hope they didn't have a deal fall through or something, they're going to have a lot of sorry points to give out.


The boxes haven't finished loading. The macademia will show up probably by the 10th but they've had issues where boxes weren't fully loaded by the reveal on the website.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 4, 2014)

Boxes are not fully loaded yet.  The Fashionista box currently only has 3 items showing, and the Macadamia item, while different from the PYS Macadamia item, isn't loaded there yet either.  I guess they are saving the brand as one of the last things to load!  There are plenty of boxes with room for another item, so I guess it's just extra mystery this month!


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 4, 2014)

I know, I'm just being impatient.  It just seems weird that they have practically everything else loaded with six days to go.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Sep 4, 2014)

The Macademia line the bb is featuring this month is on Hautelook today - great prices if anyone is interested.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 4, 2014)

3rd Sneak Peek  -


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 4, 2014)

Last month there was a delay in the LG eyeshadow boxes. Patience ladies! Have a little bit of faith in BB! ;-)


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 4, 2014)

Did anyone else get the email about the new box preference tool? I'm pretty excited about the chance to limit the number of shampoo, conditioner, and lotion I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't get that email! I did get a survey, but it won't let me take it. The page times out.


----------



## liilak (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoa, that would be an amazing bag.   If any of these products will be available at Build Your Own Birchbox in Soho, I may shell out the $15 for once.



casey anne said:


> 3rd Sneak Peek  -


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I didn't get that email! I did get a survey, but it won't let me take it. The page times out.


I got the survey, too.  I tried it a few times when I first got the email and it wouldn't work.  I just tried it again now and was able to complete it.  I did it on my iphone.  I would try again!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 4, 2014)

So, I think I got a free August box.

Came in the mail today, unexpectedly. It made my day.

Had the:

-Catherine Malandrino perfume (it's too strong for me,  gave it to my boyfriends mother.)

-K6 skincare cleanser.

-Lip Lube Pencil. (The color was so pretty to me I automatically put it on. Looks pretty on me. And it makes my lips tingly!)

-Noir Eyeliner. (Woo! I'm not gonna be bummed if I don't get it in Septembers box.)

-whish shaving cream. 

I dunno if it was a mistake made on Birchbox's end, or if they do this for all of their new members. Either way, it was a nice little  'welcome to the party' kind of thing. I wonder if I can review this stuff now.


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 4, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> So, I think I got a free August box.
> 
> Came in the mail today, unexpectedly. It made my day.
> 
> ...


I paid for an August box, not knowing that was what I was getting. I'm waiting for mine still. It said it was shipped on the 29th but instead of going south it went north. I'm getting the same stuff you just mentioned. I haven't been charged for September yet though :/


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 4, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> I paid for an August box, not knowing that was what I was getting. I'm waiting for mine still. It said it was shipped on the 29th but instead of going south it went north. I'm getting the same stuff you just mentioned. I haven't been charged for September yet though :/


I subscribed for BB at the end of August. Like.. The very end. I wanna say the last week of August, and it said I'd be set for September. And then didn't hear anything back until it was time to pick my sample for September. I got my confirmation for that and nothing ever mentioned August so I didn't think I paid for August. As far as I know, payment for September was taken out only. Either way, I'm not complaining. The more the merrier.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 4, 2014)

I spotted a box with the macadamia oil on instagram. It also had avene, tocca hand cream, harvey prince hello, and the chapstick in it  .


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

misslexyr said:


> I spotted a box with the macadamia oil on instagram. It also had avene, tocca hand cream, harvey prince hello, and the chapstick in it  .
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Wow, that's a pretty great box!


----------



## LindaD (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooh, they're sending a different scent of Tocca handcream!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Wow, that's a pretty great box!


I thought so too! I'm hoping one of my two macadamia boxes is like this!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2014)

misslexyr said:


> I spotted a box with the macadamia oil on instagram. It also had avene, tocca hand cream, harvey prince hello, and the chapstick in it  .
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Looks like they're sending a totally different Chapstick than the one we all got before. The new one is double ended. I'm thinking that opens up a few more possibilities for me this month.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 5, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> I subscribed for BB at the end of August. Like.. The very end. I wanna say the last week of August, and it said I'd be set for September. And then didn't hear anything back until it was time to pick my sample for September. I got my confirmation for that and nothing ever mentioned August so I didn't think I paid for August. As far as I know, payment for September was taken out only. Either way, I'm not complaining. The more the merrier.


They seem to send you the box for the month you sign up in, even if it's at the end. I signed up July 27th and still got a July box.

Edit: be sure to review the items in your first box right away before the website switches to September items!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 5, 2014)

Wishlist:

Macadamia PYS

Temptu Highlighter

That moisturizer sample witht the toner and eye-cream built in!
The rest would be fine by me!!

P.S. I never got that birchbox email either :L


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 5, 2014)

New Beauty Protector products





Beauty Protector Beauty Wash Body Cleanser$12.95



 



Beauty Protector Beauty Cream Body Lotion
$12.95


----------



## kaelahbae (Sep 5, 2014)

I didn't get that email. I'm curious about it, I hope I get it soon!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> New Beauty Protector products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg! i've been waiting for them to make body products out of this scent for the longest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> New Beauty Protector products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please! *throws wallet*


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope they sample the body wash in a box soon!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 5, 2014)

you guys I got my box today!! my box was addressed to "big hug tamarin" this time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

camera is at home but this is what was inside it:





Spoiler



Liz earle cleanser (my sample choice)

davines oi shampoo (this bottle is huge, 3 fl oz, and it smells ok to me)

jouer luminizing moisture tint ( I think I got this before but traded it, I might try it this time)

juicy couture viva la juicy gold (I get perfume a lot even though I have it marked as no more than 6x a year, this is my first juicy perfume tho)

pixi lip balm in ripe raspberry (I got this in coral the first time they sampled it and wasn't a fan of the formula but this color does look pretty so I'll give it a try)

I also got foils of the davines all in one milk and conditioner but they weren't listed on the card so I don't know if I can review them




This is seriously the earliest I have ever gotten my box and overall I'm pretty happy with the mix of items   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 5, 2014)

Yay. Just did my first reviews. I'm at 50 points. I am amazed at how much faster it seems like I'm getting points, than I do with Ipsy. Birchbox may be my new love. I'm already picking things out of the shop that I want. Lol. cannot wait to get my September box, now.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 5, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> you guys I got my box today!! my box was address to "big hug tamarin" this time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> camera is at home but this is what was inside it:
> 
> ...


Oooo, I picked out Liz Earle too. I wonder if my September box will be here soon, too.


----------



## liilak (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep Birchbox &gt;&gt;&gt; Ipsy everytime despite what people on Youtube say.  Even if I hate the box I get at least 50 points how can another sample box beat that?



AlleeCatt said:


> Yay. Just did my first reviews. I'm at 50 points. I am amazed at how much faster it seems like I'm getting points, than I do with Ipsy. Birchbox may be my new love. I'm already picking things out of the shop that I want. Lol. cannot wait to get my September box, now.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 5, 2014)

liilak said:


> Yep Birchbox &gt;&gt;&gt; Ipsy everytime despite what people on Youtube say.  Even if I hate the box I get at least 50 points how can another sample box beat that?


I was overall really happy with my surprise August box, and even the couple of things that were in there that I wouldn't normally use/didn't like (I don't normally use shaving cream, so the Whish was meh. And the perfume was really strong for me.) It was still a really enjoyable box. And I've liked almost everything I've seen for September.

Ipsy was meh last month, I've seen my bag for this month and I got the worst bag. May be cancelling Ipsy and just having BB as my subscription. I mean... What I end up missing from Ipsy I can buy with BB points, right? Best of both worlds. 

Also, there's no beating 50 points, when 100 = 10 dollars and so on. 

Can get things so much faster. With Ipsy, if you don't spam people with your sign up code, you're never redeeming points. I'm not spamming people. And I've yet to see anything from Ipsy I'd want to redeem points for, even if I had them.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

liilak said:


> Yep Birchbox &gt;&gt;&gt; Ipsy everytime despite what people on Youtube say.  Even if I hate the box I get at least 50 points how can another sample box beat that?


That's exactly why I love and keep Birchbox. The fact that the box costs $10 a month, and then I get an average of $5 back in points with each box, there's just no beating it in their price range. I even bought a Clarisonic from the Birchbox shop and paid absolutely nothing with points, a 20% off discount code and free shipping with Aces.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That's exactly why I love and keep Birchbox. The fact that the box costs $10 a month, and then I get an average of $5 back in points with each box, there's just no beating it in their price range. I even bought a Clarisonic from the Birchbox shop and paid absolutely nothing with points, a 20% off discount code and free shipping with Aces.


That's kind of the best. Omg.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That's exactly why I love and keep Birchbox. The fact that the box costs $10 a month, and then I get an average of $5 back in points with each box, there's just no beating it in their price range. I even bought a Clarisonic from the Birchbox shop and paid absolutely nothing with points, a 20% off discount code and free shipping with Aces.


 I also bought my Clarisonic using points and an anniversary code. Birchbox points are the best thing EVER!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 5, 2014)

I just have to say, any time I see Rachel from BB's nails/hands, I just focus on her ring. GF did WELL. I mean hot damn, that ring is massive!!


----------



## gr8bec (Sep 5, 2014)

I believe most of the boxes are viewable now.  Is it me, or do most of the boxes have 6 or 7 items in them?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 5, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I just have to say, any time I see Rachel from BB's nails/hands, I just focus on her ring. GF did WELL. I mean hot damn, that ring is massive!!


a couple of the BB girls are rocking some major bling! I feel like their office must be so fun to work at.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2014)

I was super surprised when my box showed up today. And it was a really great box!







Macadamia Healing Oil spray - my sample choice

Temptu s/b Highlighter in Champagne Shimmer

Harvey Prince Hello

Avene Cleanance Soap Free Gel Cleanser

Tocca Crema de Mano in Biana

Birchbox find - Chapstick Hydration Lock

I love the Macadamia oil, so excited to try the spray. The highlighter is a bit dark to use as highlighter for me but I'll see how it looks on my eyes! I have a rollerball of Hello and I adore it. The cleanser is good for oily or breakout prone skin, and my skin is more broken out right now than its been in years, good timing! And I've been dying for the Tocca hand cream. This one smells like green tea and lemon! Chapstick, I'm happy to try. Can always use new balm.

Great BB month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine has shipped! I chose the macadamia oil but don't think I can get the box above because I've received the Hello sample before. Unless that was in a pick 2. Hmm.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I was super surprised when my box showed up today. And it was a really great box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fantastic!  I hope I get that one, mine shipped already.  Did you get a shipping notification email?  It's so super early, congrats!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I was super surprised when my box showed up today. And it was a really great box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my lordy. Are samples always that big month after month? Those are like... The biggest samples I've ever seen.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> That's fantastic!  I hope I get that one, mine shipped already.  Did you get a shipping notification email?  It's so super early, congrats!


No, I hadn't yet gotten shipping or anything! Total surprise...I usually get mine kind of late so I was excited to come home and find it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Oh my lordy. Are samples always that big month after month? Those are like... The biggest samples I've ever seen.


No, I find with BB that sample sizes are inconsistent - I DO usually get a pretty large sample or two per box, but this one is definitely larger than average. Sizes used to be all deluxe, then for a while they were feeling tiny, and it seems like in recent months, they've been sending out more deluxe sizes. So hopefully it's a trend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2014)

Update: the Tocca smells amazing and the Moisturize end of the chapstick feels nice, no gross taste or smell.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> New Beauty Protector products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww.... hope they send us some samples. I would love a body lotion with their scent



Tamarin said:


> you guys I got my box today!! my box was addressed to "big hug tamarin" this time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> camera is at home but this is what was inside it:
> 
> ...


Cool! I didn't know it was possible to get a box this early in the month. 



AlleeCatt said:


> Yay. Just did my first reviews. I'm at 50 points. I am amazed at how much faster it seems like I'm getting points, than I do with Ipsy. Birchbox may be my new love. I'm already picking things out of the shop that I want. Lol. cannot wait to get my September box, now.


Ipsy point system is a joke. Unless you refer people, you have very little chance of getting to 1000 points at which you can redeem. They recently started introducing 500 points rewards, but it's still not great. I'm not bothering. Birchbox point system is great thought 



yousoldtheworld said:


> I was super surprised when my box showed up today. And it was a really great box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice box. Tocca sample looks like it a decent size. I'm keeping fingers cross for one of these.

Edited for typos


----------



## RedBadger (Sep 5, 2014)

Yea! Got my box today! The earliest I think I've ever had it and it was one of my best boxes in awhile!



Spoiler



Macadamia Flawless Cleansing Conditioner (travel size 3 oz, $15!)

Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (I already got this in a pick 2, like it)

Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm, Honey Nectar Color, full size

Temptu Highlighter

Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 5, 2014)

Boxes are looking fantastic this month!  Great samples and great sizes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have shipping on my Davines box, but still only non-clicky trucks on my shiseido and fashionista boxes.  I'm starting to get very excited!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 5, 2014)

The 4th video is up!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 5, 2014)

misslexyr said:


> The 4th video is up!


I'm loving that silver polish.  I'm wearing silver on my ring-a-bling finger with a deep sparkly purple on the others!  Totally feels like fall!

And I should say I'm really sad that my Fashionista box is not on its way!  It looks like they finally added a 4th pic to the box link, but... but.  but...  No clicky truck and I'm only minutes away from the Newgistics in Fishers!  I've always received my box before the 10th.  Super pout!


----------



## tashb (Sep 5, 2014)

I checked my account and saw that my box has shipped... I'm so excited! However, I'm a little sad because I'm in Hawai'i and my BB will probably be sitting in a container in Richmond, CA waiting for a week or two to get here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a brighter note, at least my Petit Vour box shipped from the Richmond facility.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 5, 2014)

So, I'm kind of confused about my shipping and payment stuff.

I read that a lot of people were getting boxes today so I checked the mail. No box. I did get an August box yesterday, though. Because I subscribed 8/25. I was looking at my purchase history and it only shows the 8/25 subscription fee. Which I would assume would have been for my August box. I picked my sample for September and got the email saying that it was confirmed. I haven't got an email for tracking or that another payment was made to Birchbox. Should I contact customer service or is this normal?


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 5, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> So, I'm kind of confused about my shipping and payment stuff.
> 
> I read that a lot of people were getting boxes today so I checked the mail. No box. I did get an August box yesterday, though. Because I subscribed 8/25. I was looking at my purchase history and it only shows the 8/25 subscription fee. Which I would assume would have been for my August box. I picked my sample for September and got the email saying that it was confirmed. I haven't got an email for tracking or that another payment was made to Birchbox. Should I contact customer service or is this normal?


Your order history will only show the first month you subscribe unless you cancel and subscribe again. Your box will typically ship by the 10th. You may not get tracking until a couple of days after it ships. As long as your subscription is active, you will have been charged on the 1st. Check your credit card or bank account if you are concerned that you haven't been charged. Everything you say you are seeing is totally normal.
You might want to take a look at the MuT Birchbox FAQ.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 5, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Your order history will only show the first month you subscribe unless you cancel and subscribe again. Your box will typically ship by the 10th. You may not get tracking until a couple of days after it ships. As long as your subscription is active, you will have been charged on the 1st. Check your credit card or bank account if you are concerned that you haven't been charged. Everything you say you are seeing is totally normal.
> 
> You might want to take a look at the MuT Birchbox FAQ.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


Alright cool, thanks.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I was super surprised when my box showed up today. And it was a really great box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great box I would definitely be happy with it.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 5, 2014)

Boxes are looking good so far.  I still have August shipping info on my account…Boo-urns.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 5, 2014)

Shipping notif on both boxes (hair oil and davines) hoping for some good stuff!!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 5, 2014)

Everyone's boxes are looking great! So excited for this month!



MissJexie said:


> That's exactly why I love and keep Birchbox. The fact that the box costs $10 a month, and then I get an average of $5 back in points with each box, there's just no beating it in their price range. I even bought a Clarisonic from the Birchbox shop and paid absolutely nothing with points, a 20% off discount code and free shipping with Aces.


I did this as well! Best purchase ever.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 5, 2014)

I noticed on Instagram that some of the macadamia boxes with the avene, lip balm, tocca, and Harvey prince have the temptu highlighter and some don't. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## eas00 (Sep 5, 2014)

I really like that Birchbox is showing us people's boxes and I have to say I enjoyed Vanessa doing the video. I liked how it was a little more informative than ones in the past. I am getting really excited about this month.

So far 1 out of 3 has shipped. They usually take awhile to get to me so I cannot wait for the 10th to find out what's in them. On one account I did the Shiseido and the other two I did the Davines (couldn't resist those extra points).


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 5, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I really like that Birchbox is showing us people's boxes and I have to say I enjoyed Vanessa doing the video. I liked how it was a little more informative than ones in the past. I am getting really excited about this month.
> 
> So far 1 out of 3 has shipped. They usually take awhile to get to me so I cannot wait for the 10th to find out what's in them. On one account I did the Shiseido and the other two I did the Davines (couldn't resist those extra points).


I liked Vanessa a lot too! She moved her head a bit too much for being on camera, but she was the perfect level of peppy without sounding fake.


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 5, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> So, I'm kind of confused about my shipping and payment stuff.
> 
> I read that a lot of people were getting boxes today so I checked the mail. No box. I did get an August box yesterday, though. Because I subscribed 8/25. I was looking at my purchase history and it only shows the 8/25 subscription fee. Which I would assume would have been for my August box. I picked my sample for September and got the email saying that it was confirmed. I haven't got an email for tracking or that another payment was made to Birchbox. Should I contact customer service or is this normal?


I contacted cs for this reason. I was charged on the 29th for my August box. It should be here tomorrow. I hope. I haven't been charged for September yet. But cs said I was and that I am getting my September box. She almost made it sound like I was going to get both at the same time (which would be awesome). I don't know.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 5, 2014)

Did anyone else see this?  It looks like you can order the Fashionista box when you join by 9/30.

http://join.birchbox.com/fashionista/

Here's a picture of the box wrap for this box -- interesting!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://fashionista.com/2014/09/subscribe-birchbox-fashionista

(I hope these links are allowed -- It's not a referral link!)


----------



## LadyK (Sep 6, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Boxes are looking good so far.  I still have August shipping info on my account…Boo-urns.


Totally cracked up when I saw the Boo-urns.  I can't help but hear that line "I was saying Boo-urns"   :lol:


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 6, 2014)

The Macadamia Spray Oil boxes that are showing up aren't eligible for my account :/ I have the Harvey Prince Hello twice over (Whaddup, September Everygirl box).. and I got the Tocca but in a different scent so I guess I could get that! I really like that box though, so I totally wouldn't mind Hello in.... quadruplicate I think at this point.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 6, 2014)

Woo hoo!  Tracking number (not updated) on Acct 1 (yearly) that I picked the Macadmia hair stuff on!  Excited because this means I could have the same box as @@yousoldtheworld !

I picked Fashionista on my second account which is only 6 months old but no tracking yet.

I am so excited to be excited for BB this month!  Sample sizes look great!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> The Macadamia Spray Oil boxes that are showing up aren't eligible for my account :/ I have the Harvey Prince Hello twice over (Whaddup, September Everygirl box).. and I got the Tocca but in a different scent so I guess I could get that! I really like that box though, so I totally wouldn't mind Hello in.... quadruplicate I think at this point.


I think maybe since the Everygirl box is a box you chose and not one chosen for you, the Hello might not count as a dupe? Just like if you picked that box and had already received something in it, that didn't count, either. I could be wrong but it makes sense, to me!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I think maybe since the Everygirl box is a box you chose and not one chosen for you, the Hello might not count as a dupe? Just like if you picked that box and had already received something in it, that didn't count, either. I could be wrong but it makes sense, to me!


That makes sense to me! I think I've received it in another box outside of Everygirl though :/ So we'll see!


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 6, 2014)

I picked the Shiseido sample and I'm 99% sure I'm getting box 25 due to dupes in the other boxes and that I got an email from Birchbox that said they think that I would enjoy the Temptu highlighter and the Dear Clark Shampoo &amp; "Rinse."  They just added the juicy perfume to the box.  I'm so not excited about this box, I'm actually really disappointed.  I'm holding onto a shred of hope that I'll not get this box. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb25


----------



## angienharry (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a shipping email and clicky truck for my box. I chose the Liz Earle sample since I just got the shiseido sample last month and am still using it. I like it but it's not life changing or anything. I felt the same about Liz Earle but I threw away my muslin cloth and I could use another. Glad they let you get repeats on the pick your sample items. I hope we won't have issues reviewing for points!


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 6, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Totally cracked up when I saw the Boo-urns.  I can't help but hear that line "I was saying Boo-urns"   :lol:


Haha - I say it all the time too (I have a potty mouth sometimes - so I try to say that instead).  I once said it at work and one of the docs I work with totally went, "Are you saying boo or boo-urns?"  Made my day…we also started to sing the Fraggle Rock song (clapping and all) when a PT/OT person mentioned the show.


----------



## kaelahbae (Sep 6, 2014)

Still a non-clicky truck for my Davines box. This month is looking really great so far, and I can't wait for the 10th to get here so I can see what I'm getting!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2014)

One clicky truck (box with Davines) and one non-clicky truck (Shiseido)! Which makes me happy because I saw a few boxes with BOTH and was starting to worry about dupe boxes!

And there's movement on my clicky-truck box!   Hopefully I get it before the 10th, because I have ZERO self-restraint in peeking at the box contents.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 6, 2014)

Birchbox find - Chapstick Hydration Lock

Chapstick must really want to get this product out. I don't believe I'll be receiving it through BB, but it is my newest Smiley 360 campaign.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Birchbox find - Chapstick Hydration Lock
> 
> Chapstick must really want to get this product out. I don't believe I'll be receiving it through BB, but it is my newest Smiley 360 campaign.


I actually like it! I don't usually use much chapstick brand but I like the texture and feel of both ends of this one. They sent out the original single ended version a while back, too. Chapstick is all about that marketing these days, I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I actually like it! I don't usually use much chapstick brand but I like the texture and feel of both ends of this one. They sent out the original single ended version a while back, too. Chapstick is all about that marketing these days, I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are the two ends different?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Are the two ends different?


Yes! One end is moistiruzing and one is renewing. They have a slightly different texture. The moisturize end has CoQ10 and Hyaluronic Acid, and the Renew end has shea and mango butters and olive oil. THe moisturize side has petrolatum, but the Renew side doesn't.


----------



## liilak (Sep 6, 2014)

Whoa both my birchboxes came today and they're both the best boxes I've ever had:

Box 1

Liz Earle (I chose this one)

Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm Ripe Raspberry

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy perfume

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Davines Oi Shampoo ( 3 oz, woohoo) + conditioner + oil packets

Box 2

Mereadesso All in one Moisturizer (what I had been drooling over!)

Jouer Anti Blemish Matte Primer

Rituals Zensation Shower Foam

Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm

Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Ruffian Naked + polish remover packet

So so happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 6, 2014)

liilak said:


> Whoa both my birchboxes came today and they're both the best boxes I've ever had:
> 
> Box 1
> 
> ...


Both those boxes are so perfectly balanced between skin,hair,nails, AND make up! You lucked out major this month! Congrats!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 6, 2014)

After picking the Everygirl box last month I am actually kind of giddy for this month to be a total surprise.


----------



## Spydar (Sep 6, 2014)

I have major Birchbox regret this month. I picked the Fashionista box and went back to look at what was in it. Yeah...sad face. I need more mascara like I need my feet chopped off and I already got the silver eyeliner. Why past self?? Why?!


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm super impressed with BB shipping! Last year I was getting my box around the 18th every month. Then there was the whole warehouse switch last spring that really messed things up. This is the 3rd month in a row now I'm getting my box before the 10th! It's already in Vegas, and I usually get it 2 or 3 shipping days after Vegas!!

Kudos Birchbox! I'm very happy with you! Trying to save my points... But I'm itching to order something fun for my birthday this month!!


----------



## jocedun (Sep 6, 2014)

Got one of my boxes today. This is the one that I didn't PYS. I would say it matches my profile pretty well. 



Spoiler







Contains:

- Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah (smells delicious, but very strong)

- Macadamia Flawless Cleansing Conditioner (wow this is a weird one!!! it sounds like a two-in-one shampoo/conditioner, I think? Looks like a dry shampoo but it is not. I am excited to try this but I want to do more research first.. the ingredients on the back are very hard to read so I need to find out if it is color safe)

- Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm in Honey Nectar (love these balms and this is a great nude color for me that I would have never tried on my own)

- Temptu Highlighter in Champagne Shimmer (not as great as I thought it would be)

- Vasanti Brighten Up! Face Rejuventator (love scrubs - happy to use this when my Acure sample from last month runs out!)



Pretty great box with amazing sample sizes! Not a single item I will trade away. Can't wait to get my 2nd one containing Liz Earle..


----------



## Queennie (Sep 6, 2014)

Ah! These boxes are looking good this month! Updated wish-list!

- Macadamia PYS

- Temptu Highlighter

- Pixi Lip Balm

- Some sort of skin-care product!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am pretty new to Birchbox - just subbed last week of August.  I received my August box yesterday and I got my September box today.  Here is my question - on the birch box site only my August box is showing to review.  

Does it update with the new box later or do I have to do all the reviews first or something? 

Checked the FAQ but didn't see it there 

Thanks


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 6, 2014)

The new box contents update on the 10th of the month


----------



## Queennie (Sep 6, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am pretty new to Birchbox - just subbed last week of August.  I received my August box yesterday and I got my September box today.  Here is my question - on the birch box site only my August box is showing to review.
> 
> ...


You already got your September box? Lucky! The September boxes are not on the website until around the 10th! I would suggest doing your reviews though for points!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ugh. I got a box today and thought *maybe* my box was early but I subbed using an extra account I never use so that I could get more points and close that account out... completely forgot that meant I'd be getting an extra August box. Got my 6th stupid Whish shave "cream". Literally my most hated/trade listed item I've ever gotten from them.


----------



## SassyVee (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if we've received the Davines OI All in One Milk or Conditioner as bonus samples, can we still receive them as regular samples? Not as a PYS, but just sent out in our box.

ETA - I didn't add that Davine's link intentionally. I just copied the name from Birchbox.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a clicky truck on my second account! I didn't choose a sample, but I'm pretty excited about most of the box options this month. My box is in Georgia, and I'm in Nevada, so maybe just another week to week and a half.

I really can't wait for the 10th though to see what I'm getting in my first sub. So excited!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 6, 2014)

button6004 said:


> So I took this from a previous post:
> 
> Shiseido : 4, 6, 7, 15, 25
> 
> ...


On my main sub (which I picked Shisiedo on), I can only get 6, 7, 15 or 25. I've already received the Ruffian remover wipes which I think cuts me out of box 4 which in my mind is the best Shiseido box. I thought I was out of 7 at first because I have received a Davines Oi product before but it was the hair milk, not the hair oil. I have a strong feeling I will get box 6 because I got shampoo and conditioner last month and all the other options have shampoo and conditioner. Hoping for 7 or 15 though, and most preferably #7 - I love Atelier Cologne and would also love to try the Tocca hand cream.

On my second sub (which I picked Davines on to guarantee a minimum of 6 products to review), I can get 3, 7, 9, 11, 18, 19, 22, 24, 31, 33, 34 or 55.

This is only my third month on my second sub so I can get a lot of options, but can't get 16 or 52 since I already received the real chemistry peel on this account.

I feel like a lot of these Davines boxes haven't finished loading yet since they should be a minimum of 6 items. As of now, hoping for 18 (love Liz Earle, love Atelier and the Acure sounds interesting), 19 (love Caudalie), 22 (same as 18?), 24 (woohoo 7 items - plus really really want to try the Merradesso and the Temptu and body wash also look interesting), 31 (also 7 items and the Skin&amp;Co serum would be really cool to try), 33 (7 items, one of which is Caudalie) or 34 (also 7 items with Caudalie). I think 24 or 31 would be my top picks, especially 24 for the Merradesso.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Got one of my boxes today. This is the one that I didn't PYS. I would say it matches my profile pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO jealous of your cleansing conditioner! Have you ever used Wen? It's a similar thing...you use it instead of shampoo AND conditioner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Sep 6, 2014)

Weird, the pixi balm isn't showing on the box pages anymore.  Boxes 7 and 15 def had it before.


----------



## jocedun (Sep 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> SO jealous of your cleansing conditioner! Have you ever used Wen? It's a similar thing...you use it instead of shampoo AND conditioner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, I've never tried a product like this! Well, maybe when I was a kid I used a 2-in-1 or while staying at a hotel but those were never very high quality haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, this is indeed color safe, so I'm interested to see how it compares to my beloved Beauty Protector. 
Does anyone know if this Cleansing Conditioner is a new product to birchbox? I don't think I've seen it sampled before, at least.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2014)

jocedun said:


> No, I've never tried a product like this! Well, maybe when I was a kid I used a 2-in-1 or while staying at a hotel but those were never very high quality haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, this is indeed color safe, so I'm interested to see how it compares to my beloved Beauty Protector.
> 
> Does anyone know if this Cleansing Conditioner is a new product to birchbox? I don't think I've seen it sampled before, at least.


Don't expect it to be like a 2 in 1, though...they don't really lather! Definitely a true conditioner, just with extra cleansing properties.

I think it must be new, because I didn't even know it existed. I really like Macadamia products!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 6, 2014)

Is it just me or is the macadamia cleansing conditioner HUGE?  It looks like it goes almost the entire length of the birchbox.  Sample sizes like that make me want to start a slow clap.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Sep 6, 2014)

Seriously, that sample is huge!

Btw, can someone tell me how to quote something so I can reply directly to a post? I keep clicking the "quote" button but it isn't doing anything for me :wacko:


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 6, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Is it just me or is the macadamia cleansing conditioner HUGE?  It looks like it goes almost the entire length of the birchbox.  Sample sizes like that make me want to start a slow clap.


It's the full travel size.  In the Birchbox shop and at Ulta this exact size is $15, so that's pretty awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 6, 2014)

Spydar said:


> I have major Birchbox regret this month. I picked the Fashionista box and went back to look at what was in it. Yeah...sad face. I need more mascara like I need my feet chopped off and I already got the silver eyeliner. Why past self?? Why?!


yeah i accidentally picked that box and cancelled that account before they billed me. i hope u have a better month next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I was super surprised when my box showed up today. And it was a really great box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My box just showed up today and this was my box too! I'm so excited about the Cleanance gel because I'm wondering if it will be a new product category "I NEVER KNEW I NEEDED THIS IN MY LIFE". Its a cleanser gel that you do not wash off. I think this box is worth about $30. I am so glad that I have 5 subs this month. 

Bonus for Paulas Choice worshipers, the cleansing gel has a "good" rating. 

I'm not impress by the balm. The tocca may be too fragrant but I still love it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> My box just showed up today and this was my box too! I'm so excited about the Cleanance gel because I'm wondering if it will be a new product category "I NEVER KNEW I NEEDED THIS IN MY LIFE". Its a cleanser gel that you do not wash off. I think this box is worth about $30. I am so glad that I have 5 subs this month.


You're supposed to rinse it off!  From the "How to use" section of their webpage:



> • Apply AM/PM to moistened face, lather,
> • Rinse thoroughly and pat dry.
> • Follow with Cleanance Anti-Shine Regulating Lotion, Clean-AC, or Cleanance K Oil Control Lotion.


I have been using it the last couple of days and I really like it.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 6, 2014)

@ If you're using Internet Explorer, that is most likely your issue. Since I updated my Windows and IE it's the same for me. I didn't know that was the cause till I did some digging. I didn't quote you, just tagged you since I also can't quote because I am using IE (quoting works fine for me if I'm using Chrome, but I don't like Chrome lol so I rarely think to use it).


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 7, 2014)

I just received shipping notice on my second account...I picked the Shiseido on that one. I think this is the first time I have received an email for shipping from them. Anyway, super exciting!


----------



## liilak (Sep 7, 2014)

All the sizes have been amazing this month it seems, I calculated the value of my Mereadesso box and it's over $50!  I hope Birchbox keeps doing this.



LadyK said:


> Is it just me or is the macadamia cleansing conditioner HUGE?  It looks like it goes almost the entire length of the birchbox.  Sample sizes like that make me want to start a slow clap.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 7, 2014)

still no clicky track  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that I didn't pick samples this months...


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't have a clicky truck either and I picked a sample (Davines).

I had a dream my Birchbox came and it had my Davines sample as well as the Liz Earle sample. I may be thinking about my box too much, lol.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 7, 2014)

I got a shipping email for my first account.. Nothing for the second. I chose the Shiseido for both lol fingers crossed they won't be dupe boxes! I feel pretty safe since it's 24 hours and still no shipping email.


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 7, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I don't have a clicky truck either and I picked a sample (Davines).
> 
> I had a dream my Birchbox came and it had my Davines sample as well as the Liz Earle sample. I may be thinking about my box too much, lol.


Ha ha! I had a dream my box came and it had shampoo and conditioner, amika dry shampoo, and macadamia hair oil. I was like wtf bb?? Why all the hair stuffs?


----------



## Queennie (Sep 7, 2014)

How do you guys get clicky truck/tracking? Confused.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 7, 2014)

Queennie said:


> How do you guys get clicky truck/tracking? Confused.


go to account settings in your bb account - it should say september shipping info on the left and that's where you'll see clicky or non clicky trucks.  Once there's an actual tracking number bb should send you an email with it. It's still kind of early (before the 10th) so a lot of ppl don't have full tracking info for september yet.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am pretty new to Birchbox - just subbed last week of August.  I received my August box yesterday and I got my September box today.  Here is my question - on the birch box site only my August box is showing to review.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone that replied.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 7, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I don't have a clicky truck either and I picked a sample (Davines).
> 
> I had a dream my Birchbox came and it had my Davines sample as well as the Liz Earle sample. I may be thinking about my box too much, lol.


That's way I decided I need more that one sub box. When I know I'm getting three different boxes I can't get too obsessed about Birchbox. Just a little obsessed...


----------



## jocedun (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, I tried the Macadamia Cleansing Conditioner and it was so great! I have fine-medium hair, but it's pretty short right now and gets oily fast (have to wash every day). The Beauty Protector line is my HG, and I would say this Cleansing Condition is really comparable in quality!

It comes out of the can like a gel-to-cream shaving cream... so weird. But it left my hair soft and much less frizzy, and relatively clean feeling. Usually I have to straighten my hair a little after blowing my hair out, but today it did not need straightened! I think it will be great as an every-other-day product... I'm just not sure I can give up my Beauty Protector all the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 7, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. This is the first time I've gotten it before the 10th! I didn't pick any sample and I received:

Juicy perfume

Noir black eyeliner

Real chemistry peel

Rituals zensation shower foam

Whish shave cream

Chapstick


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and it was my best box ever.  I got:

Pixi shea butter lip balm in Ripe Raspberry

Jouer Luminous Moisture Tint

Viva La Juicy Gold Couture

Davines Oi shampoo (plus the two foil packets with hair milk and conditioner)

Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish (my pick)

I know it's old for some Birchbox subscribers but it's my first time trying the Liz Earle set and I looove it!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a shipping email on my main account at around 1 am AK time on Fri/Sat, for my main account where I picked the Shiseido. Nothing on my second account yet. I picked the Liz Earle on that one. Since my Ipsy is going to suck this month, I am getting way too excited for the 10th to see my box contents on both of these accounts!! It just looks like it is going to be an awesome month for just about everyone with BB.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

I should have picked the Macadamia stuff. I've seen a lot of it at TJ MAXX recently and I really want to try it, but they're all freaking huge! I've got about 20 bottles of freaking huge stuff that I ended up not liking because I didn't try it first.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone know when the new anniversary codes will go into effect? I should have them on both of my accounts &amp; I really need to buy some more serum!


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 8, 2014)

Putting it under the spoiler tag because I said I would update when I received my anniversary bonus box and don't want to get it confused with everyone's regular box this month.



Spoiler



I actually received my order this Saturday but I took my baby sis to her first college game and on the way home picked up the worse cold/sore throat so I've been to sick to post.

Mystery pack:

- Hairkop Essense treatment shampoo

- Color Club Nail Polish

Anniversary Bonus Box:

- Amika Dry Shampoo

- Staniac

- Real Chemistry Peel

- Sumita eyeliner pencil

I saw someone else post on Instagram a different bonus box so looks like it's random and not all the same.


----------



## Lanai12 (Sep 8, 2014)

They just added another item to box #13 and that is the box I am lusting over. I picked the Liz Earle so this is a possible box for me. I have also received the Davines oi shampoo &amp; conditioner already so that eliminated even more. I know it is just a coincidence but the boxes that ship later have always been better for me so I may be the only one hoping I don't get a colicky truck until Wednesday.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I should have picked the Macadamia stuff. I've seen a lot of it at TJ MAXX recently and I really want to try it, but they're all freaking huge! I've got about 20 bottles of freaking huge stuff that I ended up not liking because I didn't try it first.


Put it up for trade if you don't like it?  Or maybe search for travel sizes?


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I should have picked the Macadamia stuff. I've seen a lot of it at TJ MAXX recently and I really want to try it, but they're all freaking huge! I've got about 20 bottles of freaking huge stuff that I ended up not liking because I didn't try it first.


When I got the deluxe sample from NBTT a few months back (same size as from BB this month) it only lasted me a few shampoos, so I doubt the bigger bottle would last all that long, even though it might look big.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been away for quite a few days but damn! the boxes all look on point this month!

One of my boxes has shipped, then my second account has not, I believe I picked the Davines on the unshipped box. Can't wait until the 10th


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 8, 2014)

clicky trucks on both accounts and i wish that they get rid of slow @$&amp; newgistics. ponyexpress.com


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2014)

I have tracking on all three accounts but they all just say my box has been born, or whatever. 

All well, at least it's almost the 10th &amp; I can peek at the contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I have tracking on all three accounts but they all just say my box has been born, or whatever.
> 
> All well, at least it's almost the 10th &amp; I can peek at the contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't believe it's so close to the 10th already! Can't wait to see what comes in my boxes!


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 8, 2014)

No clicky truck yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally got a clicky truck!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my Birchbox Plus polish today! My card expired, so they sent it out separately which is why I think I got it early. I LOVE the colors, but the grey-ish purple one was broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they can replace it, because it's the one I wanted the most! They sent a good bunch of the polish remover wipes too. I haven't used one yet, but they seem nice!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 8, 2014)

Got the tracking number! For some reason, I'm really impatient this month


----------



## tamberella (Sep 8, 2014)

I just noticed that they added a smashbox lip lacquer to Box 13 which is a Liz Earle box.  It just moved up quite a bit on my box wish list!


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 8, 2014)

So I was stalking the birchbox tag on Instagram...is Birchbox for real sending out Tommy Girl this month?? I didn't know they still made that. I feel 13 again.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 8, 2014)

Just wanted to share a box pic. I got it last week (Friday?) and was planning to post it earlier but I've been busy  &lt;_&lt;





The shampoo is HUGE.  I tried it out once but I don't think it's for me.  The smell is kind of strong (for me.  I find a lot of things too strong) and it was just average for my hair.  The pixi is ripe raspberry and shows up quite pink on me.  It seems to be a bit less dry than the coral color which I also have (and wasn't really a fan of due to the formula).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 8, 2014)

Yay!  The Fashionista box finally has 5 items.  Grrr.  Still no clicky truck!


----------



## noangel1981 (Sep 8, 2014)

What is this box 13 I keep hearing about and how do I view it? I'm new


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 8, 2014)

Oddly, I just got shipping emails on both of my accounts at exactly the same time. It's odd because I picked 2 different samples...


----------



## tamberella (Sep 8, 2014)

noangel1981 said:


> What is this box 13 I keep hearing about and how do I view it? I'm new


You can enter the box number as the number at the end of the URL in the OP of the thread.

For example, the URL was https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb1

For box 2 it changes to https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb2

and 3  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb3

and so on

for box 13 it would be 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb13

Hope this helps, there are actually 56 different boxes this month!  It changes each month.

I'm new too and just learning as well.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Sep 8, 2014)

noangel1981 said:


> What is this box 13 I keep hearing about and how do I view it? I'm new


@@noangel1981 here is the link to the box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb13

if you change the number at the end of the url (from 1-56) you can view all of the box combinations for September =] You will also be able to see what you're getting in your September box by clicking on the "Box" and then the "Women's Box" link on the birchbox homepage =]


----------



## noangel1981 (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Sep 8, 2014)

noangel1981 said:


> thanks!



@@noangel1981 oh one more thing! You won't be able to see your September box contents until the 10th! =] Sorry about that! Lol


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 9, 2014)

Just got shipping email, I'm going to try and resist peeking this month. I need my bf to lock the site on all my devices or something! I resist TV spoilers but have no control with my bb.

I just realized, there's no box weights anymore or am I just crazy?


----------



## JenTX (Sep 9, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I got my Birchbox Plus polish today! My card expired, so they sent it out separately which is why I think I got it early. I LOVE the colors, but the grey-ish purple one was broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they can replace it, because it's the one I wanted the most! They sent a good bunch of the polish remover wipes too. I haven't used one yet, but they seem nice!


  
I used the wipe I got in my July box this weekend and I loved it! One wipe removed an entire, glitter ally manicure!



onelilspark said:


> So I was stalking the birchbox tag on Instagram...is Birchbox for real sending out Tommy Girl this month?? I didn't know they still made that. I feel 13 again.


I was shocked when I saw it going through the box contents. I didn't know they still made it either and quite frankly it seemed pretty low-brow for birchbox. I hope they are looking at ages when sending that and not putting it in a box of anyone who was born before 1990. Lol.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 9, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I was shocked when I saw it going through the box contents. I didn't know they still made it either and quite frankly it seemed pretty low-brow for birchbox. I hope they are looking at ages when sending that and not putting it in a box of anyone who was born before 1990. Lol.


Lol, I'm glad I wasn't the only person who thought Tommy Girl was a weird choice.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 9, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Lol, I'm glad I wasn't the only person who thought Tommy Girl was a weird choice.


Definitely not. Even weirder is realizing my comment about 90s children puts them at 24-years-old. I feel so old.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok, Birchbox send box 46 my way. I know it will be foils and perfume but 8 items to review is better then shampoo and conditioner. Bring it.


----------



## button6004 (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay, I got the box with the avene/macadamia/chapstick/tocca/temptu/HP and seriously, I love this month.  Its my favorite yet.  I LOVE everything in the box.


----------



## MrsShaw (Sep 9, 2014)

My box is out for delivery... yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 9, 2014)

My package hasn't moved in five days. Boo.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 9, 2014)

In high school I basically bathed in Tommy Girl or my other favorite, Ralph Lauren Polo Sport to try and cover the scent of smoke on my clothes.  The smell of a 90's suburban bad girl.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Tommy Girl and CK One were my first "real" perfumes. I felt so fancy buying them at a REAL department store. I think that was 6th or 7th grade. I'm now 30. :0


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

I was born in 91 and still owned a bottle of Tommy Girl because of my two older sisters. They were in high school at the time and bought me a bottle when I was 5. I looooved how it smelled and I can't believe they still sell it, let alone for that price!


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 9, 2014)

I remember getting Tommy Girl for Christmas when I was like, 13 years old (so late 90s.)  I was so excited. I went through so many bottles of that stuff in High School.  Ahhh, memories. 

I will crack up if it's in my box.  And probably spray it everywhere and have flashbacks.  It'll be fantastic.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 9, 2014)

I loved Tommy Girl, Polo Sport, CK one and Sunflowers lol I was a 90's teen, I'm 34


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> My package hasn't moved in five days. Boo.


I thought the same thing because newgistics hasn't updated since electronic shipping information received but on the usps site it went from picked up by shipping partner with nothing for 5 days to arrived at post office and out for delivery today. My Blush Mystery Box did the same thing yesterday.


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 9, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I loved Tommy Girl, Polo Sport, CK one and Sunflowers lol I was a 90's teen, I'm 34


Oh my god, Sunflowers lol. I lived in a cloud of that in high school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mid-90s.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 9, 2014)

button6004 said:


> Okay, I got the box with the avene/macadamia/chapstick/tocca/temptu/HP and seriously, I love this month.  Its my favorite yet.  I LOVE everything in the box.



I think maybe I'm getting my box today, I so hope it's this one.  Congrats!


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm getting a box today. Whether it is the August box I was told I was getting or the September box I was told I'd also be getting, I don't know. As long as something shows up, tracking had my package 3 hours away since last Thursday.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 9, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today (the Davines one) and it had the Tommy Girl in it!  The funny part is, since I have three boxes, I have one where my age is 10 years older than my real age, and one where it's 10 years younger.  This is the older box!  :laughno:

It's not a bad box, it had the Davines+2 foils (my pick), the Tommy Girl, the Liz Earle, the Yube, and a Pixi balm in Honey Nectar.  The color isn't great on me, but it smells delicious!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> My package hasn't moved in five days. Boo.


Same! Actually, one was born a week ago and hasn't moved since the 3rd. The other, born on the 4th, didn't move until yesterday. LE SIGH. I just want the thingssss BB!


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Same! Actually, one was born a week ago and hasn't moved since the 3rd. The other, born on the 4th, didn't move until yesterday. LE SIGH. I just want the thingssss BB!


same... I'm trying to exercise patience


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

My main box finally shipped today! So I am hoping that there is some great variety compared to the box that's due to arrive tomorrow. I really need to go through the boxes this month and narrow down which ones I might receive, though it seems like there is a ton of new stuff this month!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 9, 2014)

Annnnd after being a brat earlier, one of my boxes arrived! Dannng, I am stoked about it!! Only thing I won't use is the perfume as I am on an indie kick


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 9, 2014)

Received box#35  today

Liz Earle--I picked

Cynthis Rowley--Eye liner

Dr Jart -- Black Charcoal Mask

Pelier-- Shea Lavender Body Balm

Catherine Malandrino-- Frangrance

Nice box but the funny part is that I was looking forward to the new pretty box and mine came damaged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  . But I am happy with the contents.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Annnnd after being a brat earlier, one of my boxes arrived! Dannng, I am stoked about it!! Only thing I won't use is the perfume as I am on an indie kick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice box! I would love to get Tocca and that highlighter! What perfume did you get?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

Birchbox god's I beg you for box 46!!!!


----------



## brittainy (Sep 9, 2014)

I still don't have any shipping info...come on BB!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 9, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Nice box! I would love to get Tocca and that highlighter! What perfume did you get?


Harvey Prince / Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super stoked for the highlighter and Tocca! The Gel Cleanser seems really cool too. Plus, the sizes!! Talk about a home run after a few dud months. Back in my good graces BB.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 9, 2014)

Still no tracking code.

But it's only the 9th, so maybe I'll get it tomorrow. Or the great surprise would be just not getting a tracking number and getting it unexpectedly in the mail today or tomorrow like it was with my August box.

Also... I will be the happiest person ever if I never get the Whish shave cream again. I got it in the last box and I used it today... That is hardly a cream. Smelled good though.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 9, 2014)

Just thought I'd post a reminder/PSA for everyone to review their August boxes before things switch over to September (don't want anyone to miss out on those points!!).


----------



## shelbyisace (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, I hate this box more than the time I reiceved a box with only face and hair moisturizers!

Hopefully some of ya'll like this stuff more than I do, because I'm going to need to trade this whole thing.


----------



## shelbyisace (Sep 9, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> Wow, I hate this box more than the time I reiceved a box with only face and hair moisturizers!
> 
> Hopefully some of ya'll like this stuff more than I do, because I'm going to need to trade this whole thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also, just now noticing, there's also the Noir black eyeliner, still not for me though.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Just wanted to share a box pic. I got it last week (Friday?) and was planning to post it earlier but I've been busy  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I love this box! I hope I get it! DId you pick the Liz Earle?


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 9, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> WOW I love this box! I hope I get it! DId you pick the Liz Earle?


Yeah I picked the liz earle.  I also picked liz earle on my other account (bc I love it and need backups) but the other liz earle boxes don't look that great to me.  Almost all of them have the davines shampoo which I didn't really like.

also I just got tracking on my 2nd account! The box hasn't moved yet though. Really hoping I don't get tommy girl =/


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 9, 2014)

Got mine today.  Box #45.  I am reasonably happy with it.  I feel like I got more than my $10 worth.  Contains one item I got from a Total Beauty grab bag from the Labor Day weekend sale:
 



Spoiler



Juara Candlenut Body Creme


 
but Birchbox gave me two packets that were each twice the size of the one I got from Total Beauty.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 9, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Got one of my boxes today. This is the one that I didn't PYS. I would say it matches my profile pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea! I wanted this one after I saw your post and was hoping I would get it because I did not pick a sample this month and I did! Also thanks for the review on the shampoo/conditioner combo. I am excited to use it now.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 9, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> Wow, I hate this box more than the time I reiceved a box with only face and hair moisturizers!
> 
> Hopefully some of ya'll like this stuff more than I do, because I'm going to need to trade this whole thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That box is pretty bad... But at least you got the ruffian wipe - those things are awesome!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm sad. The past three weeks I've received my boxes on or before the 9th and as of now I haven't even received tracking. They must have put shampoo in my box and now they are afraid to send it to me.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know what the box number is, but I got:

Shiseido (my PYS)

Ruffian Nail polish in "Nude"

Ruffian Nail WIpe

Tocca hand cream in "Bianca" (green tea and lemon)

Juicy Couture Gold perfume sample

Temptu highlighter in "Champagne" it looks medium-to dark bronze to me

   Highlighter and perfume went straight to my Circular Swap stash.


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Sep 9, 2014)

Ineri218 said:


> Received box#35 today
> 
> Liz Earle--I picked
> 
> ...


I got the same box. It was just meh for me. I'm excited that I got to pick the Liz Earle. I really wanted a pixie balm or the highlighter. I'll use the lotion and the charcoal mask, but I'm overloaded with eyeliner and I don't like the fragrance.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 9, 2014)

Has anyone that got Tocca on this go-around received it before? I got it sometime (last year?) but in a different scent, so I'm wondering if I'll be eligible for this batch.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 9, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Has anyone that got Tocca on this go-around received it before? I got it sometime (last year?) but in a different scent, so I'm wondering if I'll be eligible for this batch.


You are still eligible to get items if they are a different scent (kind of like how ppl get the different harvey prince or juicy perfumes or coola   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> You are still eligible to get items if they are a different scent (kind of like how ppl get the different harvey prince or juicy perfumes or coola   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Thanks! Duh, I guess I knew that haha.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 9, 2014)

Got my box for my second account where I didn't do the PYS and I like it, it's a pretty good box!  Below are the contents, not sure what box # it is: 


Mereadesso, All-in-one moisturizer: a pretty big, dense foil, wasn't expecting this in my box but I'm excited to try it
Number 4 Hair Super Comb Prep and Protect: I haven't received much Number 4 products and what I have received I"ve enjoyed, so I'm looking forward to giving this a try although I doubt I will like it more than my beauty protector
Ofra Universal Eyebrow Pencil: This I am super excited about! A little dubious about a "universal" product but I"m obsessed with my brows right now so I'm into trying it out 
Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm in Ripe Raspberry: EEP super excited about this, I love the one I got on my other account in the coral color and this one is just as pigmented which is exciting, clearly!
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Ruffian Naked: I love Ruffian, have several of their polishes.  Not too sure about this color but I won't know until I try it so we'll see. If it doesn't work for me, it'll probably be the perfect nude for my mom, who is a bit lighter skinned than I am.  Plus I got a bonus nail remover wipe. 
All in all, definitely worth my 10 bucks that I spent and lots of new products I haven't tried before   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Sep 9, 2014)

Had a crazy cat day, poor thing had to do a last minute vet visit for fluids. I came come to find my Birchbox was delivered. I check and find I got Box #36.


Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah (leaked - first leak in my annual sub that's expiring this month, irony)
Macadamia Professional™ Flawless Cleansing Conditioner (looks interesting)
Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm in Honey Nectar
TEMPTU S/B Highlighter in Champagne Shimmer
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Love my box! I'm not a perfume gal but I could do body wash. The cleansing conditioner is the length of the box. I'd take a pic except the flash would make it look awful.


----------



## kgus22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen the macadamia oil box WITHOUT the hello perfume? Everyone oil box I've seen has had it. I picked the oil and I already got the perfume in nan other box


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 9, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> Has anyone seen the macadamia oil box WITHOUT the hello perfume? Everyone oil box I've seen has had it. I picked the oil and I already got the perfume in nan other box


Yesssssss, because I'm getting one without the Hello, it was in the Everygirl box last month for me. I happened to log into the site to see if it was updated to September and it is.



Spoiler



I have no idea what box# this is, but this is what I'm supposed to be getting:

ChapStick® Dual-Ended Hydration Lock Moisturize &amp; RenewReal Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel

Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah

TEMPTU S/B Highlighter

Acure Organics Day Cream Gotu Kola Stem Cell + 1% CGF

Macadamia Professional™ Healing Oil Spray – 2 oz.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Sep 9, 2014)

The boxes are loading!!!

In my first sub I'm getting:

Davines PYS

Temptu highlighter (excited to try this)

Acure Organics Day Cream Gotu Kola Stem Cell with 1% CGF (I really liked the Acure organic scrub I got last month, so high hopes)

Real Chemistry Luminous 3 minute peel (been dying to get this)

In my second:a

Noir eyeliner (already received this. It's okay)

Whish shave cream (already received. Not my fave but will get used)

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum (I've been loving serums lately and I've never received any other Caudalie products before)

Chapstick Hydration Lock (I'm a Chapstick brand girl through and through, so totally okay with this)

Juara Candlenut Body Cream

Something from Dr. Brandt Exclusive Clean up nice kit

The only other thing that would have made me totally happy to receive would have been the Pixi Ripe Raspberry, but all in all I'd say it's a really good month! Now I just have to practice some patience until my boxes arrive!


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok, this may be a dumb question but, I looked at my box online and it has a Bonus PiXi Balm. Will i be receiving that as well? Any reason Id be getting a bonus item?


----------



## kgus22 (Sep 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Yesssssss, because I'm getting one without the Hello, it was in the Everygirl box last month for me. I happened to log into the site to see if it was updated to September and it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same as well. I would have preferred the other box with something subbed for the perfume.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 9, 2014)

Yessss, the September info is up! I got box 22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb22

The only sample that I really wanted was Liz Earle, but I chose Davines for the extra review points and because I was curious about the scent that people love/hate.

And I got both! And no Tommy Girl!

Now, is it terrible to just review everything immediately for points because I've been dying to make an order?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 9, 2014)

I wasn't really excited about any of the boxes while they were loading, but now that I can see mine, I'm genuinely excited for every item in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 9, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about these boxes:

Box 1: 





I picked the Macadamia.

Box 2:  I picked Fashionista but I do not think it has loaded as the mascara is missing.


----------



## kgus22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Third Harvey prince product in the last five boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 9, 2014)

So two of my accounts BB got my choice correct but they messed up the third which is the one I was most excited about-the Shiseido. Over to the trade thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 9, 2014)

Is there a Sept. trade thread somewhere? I didn't see it just now! TIA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Sep 10, 2014)

I have mixed filling about my box. I'm getting:

- Yu-Be moisturizer

- Dr. Jart+ BB cream

- Liz Earle Cleanser

- Pixi Lip Balm

- Davines Shampoo/Conditioner/Oil

Apparently if you don't pick a sample, you can end up with two samples picks from the list (naturally, the ones you were the least stocked about). 



Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is there a Sept. trade thread somewhere? I didn't see it just now! TIA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I could have sworn I saw it before, but can't find it now.


----------



## atomic (Sep 10, 2014)

I LOVE my box!! I'm getting box 15:


Atelier Cologne Vanille
Tocca hand cream
R+Co smoothing shampoo
R+Co smoothing conditioner
Harvey Prince Liquid Loofah
Shiseido serum (my pick)
Pixi lip balm
I really wanted the Tocca hand cream and the Pixi lip balm, so I'm very happy I'm getting both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 10, 2014)

and 2nd box is kind of a bust, except for my PYS choice which was liz earle.

it's box 41, which has:

yu-be (we'll see about this)

ruffian naked ( I don't wear nude polish)

ruffian polish remover wipe (supposed to be good, and I will use it)

temptu highligher (don't wear highlighter)

macadamia hair oil (has silicone which does not work well with my hair)

liz earle (yay)


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 10, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Yesssssss, because I'm getting one without the Hello, it was in the Everygirl box last month for me. I happened to log into the site to see if it was updated to September and it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting this exact same box minus the chapstick, which is kind of disappointing.  I would have used the chapstick.  I have no interest in the peel, highlighter (I have about a million, and rarely use), and the Acure cream.  I'll use the Harvey Prince, but definately not something I -wanted-.

Edit:  When I scroll down to the bottom of the page with my box, it says I'm getting the chapstick, so I guess that just hasn't loaded.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> and 2nd box is kind of a bust, except for my PYS choice which was liz earle.
> 
> it's box 41, which has:
> 
> ...


This is the box that my mom is getting. She chose the Liz Earle as her sample, but she couldn't decide between that or the macadamia oil, so this was a great box for her. She will be thrilled with everything except the highlighter, so I think that's a win for her overall.

My box hasn't loaded yet and I'm getting antsy!!


----------



## splash79 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 15!  I've never had a 7 item box before and am eager to try the hand cream and the Pixi balm!  I've also decided that I'm ok with getting shampoos and conditioners, since most I've received have been decent (and I haven't had to buy shampoo in almost a year).  Drive faster, post office driver!


Atelier Cologne Vanille
Tocca hand cream
R+Co smoothing shampoo
R+Co smoothing conditioner
Harvey Prince Liquid Loofah
Pixi lip balm
Shiseido serum (PYS)


----------



## cg0112358 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm excited that my box loaded but I'm not sure how I feel about it given that I'm not familiar with *any* of the products (or even the brands).

*Anyone have any positives/negatives about these?*

My initial response was to just try to sell the whole box but most of the products are pretty highly rated so maybe they're worth trying?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 10, 2014)

atomic said:


> I LOVE my box!! I'm getting box 15:
> 
> 
> Atelier Cologne Vanille
> ...


I'm getting this box too and I'm really excited about it!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 10, 2014)

Getting this one. It's not bad nor is it great. I think ill warm up to it once I get it. This is my box on my original account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope I like the Temptu Highlighter...getting three of them!

Box 1: 

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah

TEMPTU S/B Highlighter

Macadamia Professional™ Flawless Cleansing Conditioner

Pixi by Petra Breath of Fresh Air Exclusive Lip Balm

Box 2:

TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream

RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - RUFFIAN Naked

RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Gold Couture

TEMPTU S/B Highlighter

Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate

Box 3:

Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel

Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah

TEMPTU S/B Highlighter

Acure Organics Day Cream Gotu Kola Stem Cell + 1% CGF

Macadamia Professional™ Healing Oil Spray


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2014)

Apologies if this has been asked...

Anyone know what item people are getting from the Jouer + beautyblender® Perfectly Primed Collection?


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 10, 2014)

Ohhh, I am excited for this box to come!





Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensée Cologne Absolue - 100ml 161
$120.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion 800
$41.00
Ships Free



 



Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit 9,494
$24.50
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Shampoo 1,464
$26.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Conditioner 1,296
$32.00
Ships Free



 



Acure Organics Day Cream Gotu Kola Stem Cell + 1% CGF 2
$18.99
Ships Free





 



Pixi by Petra Breath of Fresh Air Exclusive Lip Balm Set$28.00


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2014)

I dunno if a box like mine has been put up here.. I don't know how I feel about it- was interested in some other products this month so maybe I'll get back into the trading game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

September 2014

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin CreamBuy

ChapStick® Hydration LockBuy

dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit Buy

TEMPTU S/B HighlighterBuy

Macadamia Professional™ Healing Oil Spray – 2 oz.Buy

Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 10, 2014)

All of my accounts are getting 7-item boxes! Two of them are dupes, but that's okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super excited to get three Pixi Lip Balms and three of the Atelier because I love that vanilla scent! I'm not sure about the scent of the Davines OI shampoo/conditioner, but I'm totally down to give them a try, especially since the size for the shampoo is pretty generous. Also can't wait for the Tocca and the Harvey Prince body wash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) Overall, I think I'm pretty happy with my boxes this month!

Account 1 and Account 2 (box 18): 
Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensée Cologne Absolue

Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion

Davines OI / Shampoo

Davines OI / Conditioner

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit 

Acure Organics Day Cream Gotu Kola Stem Cell + 1% CGF

Pixi by Petra Breath of Fresh Air Exclusive Lip Balm Set

Account 3 (box 15):

Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensée Cologne Absolue

TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream

R+Co BEL AIR Smoothing Shampoo

R+Co BEL AIR Smoothing Conditioner

Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah

Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate

Pixi by Petra Breath of Fresh Air Exclusive Lip Balm Set


----------



## sstich79 (Sep 10, 2014)

Didn't pick a sample, getting:


Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee
Davines OI Absolute Beautifying Potion
Davines OI Shampoo
Davines OI Conditioner
Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser
Acure Organics Day Cream
Pixi Lip Balm
Is it sad that I'm actually a little bummed about getting a seven-item box, because the 70 points will put me at 598? Those two measly points will torment me until October! It's like back in school, when I'd get a 99 on a test... I'd rather have gotten a lower A than be so close to perfection, but miss it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2014)

Didn't see a swaps thread, so I made one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134148-birchbox-swaps-september-2014/


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Annnnd after being a brat earlier, one of my boxes arrived! Dannng, I am stoked about it!! Only thing I won't use is the perfume as I am on an indie kick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome box!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ineri218 said:


> Received box#35  today
> 
> Liz Earle--I picked
> 
> ...


Nice box, sorry to hear your box came damaged.


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 10, 2014)

Juicy viva la gold Purfume. Darn.

Whish shaving cream. Darn.

Noir black eye liner. Not toooo disappointed.

Reel chemistry 3 min peel. Yay!

Rituals foaming shower gel. Yay!

Such GREAT box possibilities... Oh well. I did have a good box the last couple of months. Maybe next month I'll get some good leftovers! Atleast there are a couple things I'm excited to try. And who knows, maybe this will be the winning juicy?


----------



## adinafloyd (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi All, Looks like I will be receiving box 46, I am sooo excited for this one. Anxious to try all of it.

1.   YuBe Moisturizing Skin Cream

2.   Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish (my Choice)

3.   Cynthia Rowley eyeliner

4.   Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Gold

5.   R+Co  Moon Shine Shampoo

6.   R+Co  Moon Shone Conditioner

7.   R+Co  Jackpot Styling Cream

8.   Jouer and beautyblender perfectly primed collection (Does anyone know which product out of the collection??)

Looks like an awesome box, got a clicky truck but no movement yet. Ugghhh I am too impatient, I need to work on that, lol


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Had a crazy cat day, poor thing had to do a last minute vet visit for fluids. I came come to find my Birchbox was delivered. I check and find I got Box #36.
> 
> 
> Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah (leaked - first leak in my annual sub that's expiring this month, irony)
> ...


Hope your cat is feeling better.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

atomic said:


> I LOVE my box!! I'm getting box 15:
> 
> 
> Atelier Cologne Vanille
> ...


I would love that box!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

I got shipping for both my boxes one minute appart so I think its safe to say they are duplicate boxes. 

I picked the Shiseido for one box and for the other one I didnt pick, its like the 4th or 5th time in a row I get the same boxes.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2014)

Well damn. I chose Shiseido on my primary account and left my second account up to chance. Figures it ends up getting the dreaded box 25. *le sigh*


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2014)

wellll, it is a nice box...but I am sick of black eyeliners, allergic to rose and hate highlighters....lol  I hope my hand cream is a nice one - would love Bianca.



 



Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vengeance - 100 ml 7 
$120.00 
Ships Free



 



Noir Cosmetics Long-Wear Eyeliner 5,906 
$15.00 
Ships Free



 



TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream 3,981 
$20.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



TEMPTU S/B Highlighter 1 
$27.50 
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate - 30 ml 259 
$65.00 
Ships Free


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

Punishment box #2 on both accounts.  I picked the Shiseido on one and wanted to be surprised on the other. Ive had such a hard summer and was hoping at least little things would start to look up, so disapointed. :scared:   

dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit
TEMPTU S/B Highlighter
 
Dear Clark, Resurrecting Wash
Dear Clark, Resurrecting Rinse
Acure Organics Day Cream Gotu Kola Stem Cell + 1% CGF


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 10, 2014)

The box that I picked Davines has even updated in the system yet. Anyone else not showing up yet? I am dying to find out which box I am getting!


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 10, 2014)

Wooohooo its the 10th! 

I'm getting box 19 on my primary account and box 15 on my 2nd account. 2 7 item boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Box 19: Avene Cleanance Soap-Free Gel Cleanser, The Davines Trio (the conditioner was my PYS), Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum, Temptu Highlighter, Juliet Has a Gun) 
Box 15: Atelier Cologne Vanile Insensee, Tocca Hand Cream, R+Co Smoothing Shampoo and Conditioner, Harvey Prince Ageless Liquid Loofah, Shiseido (my PYS), and the Pixi Lip Balm.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 10, 2014)

Not excited about my box at all.  I won't use the perfume, not excited about the highlighter or yet another shampoo/conditioner combo (and one that quite frankly looks like it should be a men's product.) Oh well, I've gotten good boxes the last two months, guess it was about time for a dud.  Birchbox also sent me an email about a week ago suggesting that maybe I would like this shampoo/conditioner and the highlighter, so I've had a feeling that I was going to get this stupid box.





ETA: for a little positivity, at least the shampoo/conditioner is sulfate free so I'll actually use it.  I have major box envy this month.


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 10, 2014)

I didn't get to make a sample selection so I have been very anxious to see what I'm going to get this month! Looks like I'm getting box 20, which is not all that bad IMO  I love nail polish, so really looking forward to the Ruffian and the remover towlettes which I can keep on hand at work or in my purse. Unfortunately I'm getting another Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser which I've gotten twice from the Mystery Sample Pack already. And, yet another eyeliner and hand cream. I have enough of these to last years at this point!

Has anyone gotten the Dr. Brandt Exclusive Clean Up Nice sample before? Can you tell me what's included with that? TIA!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yay!! I got box 15!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## casey anne (Sep 10, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not excited about my box at all.  I won't use the perfume, not excited about the highlighter or yet another shampoo/conditioner combo (and one that quite frankly looks like it should be a men's product.) Oh well, I've gotten good boxes the last two months, guess it was about time for a dud.  Birchbox also sent me an email about a week ago suggesting that maybe I would like this shampoo/conditioner and the highlighter, so I've had a feeling that I was going to get this stupid box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting this box as well. I couldn't be more disappointed in it, especially with some of the awesome boxes going out this month. I'm definitely going to contact them about this and ask for help with my profile. I wanted box 15!!!!!!!

ETA: My debbie downer box isn't showing up on the website, just the app...maybe they are still going to add something to it??!!


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Sep 10, 2014)

Super excited to be getting box 13!

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum

Liz Earle

Dear Clark Shampoo

Dear Clark Conditioner

Smashbox Lip Lacquer

This is the first month in a long time I'll be keeping everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Sep 10, 2014)

JenTX said:


> On my main sub (which I picked Shisiedo on), I can only get 6, 7, 15 or 25. I've already received the Ruffian remover wipes which I think cuts me out of box 4 which in my mind is the best Shiseido box. I thought I was out of 7 at first because I have received a Davines Oi product before but it was the hair milk, not the hair oil. I have a strong feeling I will get box 6 because I got shampoo and conditioner last month and all the other options have shampoo and conditioner. Hoping for 7 or 15 though, and most preferably #7 - I love Atelier Cologne and would also love to try the Tocca hand cream.
> 
> On my second sub (which I picked Davines on to guarantee a minimum of 6 products to review), I can get 3, 7, 9, 11, 18, 19, 22, 24, 31, 33, 34 or 55.
> 
> ...


First off, when I said I most wanted box 7 on my first account, that was a typo. Meant 15 (the words I put described 15 lol). So excited because I got 15! First time ever getting my top choice! After I posted that, they also added a Pixi balm to it, sweetening the deal since I have been wanting to try Pixi balm and making it a 7 item box! Woohoo 70 points!




Great to wake up to that!!

On my second account, I also received one of my preferred boxes (although not my #1 choice but still pretty happy)!




I believe this is box 18.

Overall, very happy this month. Icing on the cake is that both of these boxes are 70-point boxes. I also feel like this makes up for last month when I felt like I got a low-value drugstore box! Wish I got the Meradesso but hopefully that will show up in future months. Both boxes have Atelier and both have Pixi balm. I'm hoping the Pixi balms are two different colors, but if not I'm sure I will still use them up since I'm obsessed with lip stuff. Also, in my mind Atelier Cologne can pretty much do no harm. This is the best vanilla scent you will ever smell and it's perfect for fall! My box 18 should be arriving today. Who knows when my box 15 will arrive, it seems to be stuck in Newgistics purgatory.

Yay September! Keep up the good work, Birchbox!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 10, 2014)

JenTX said:


> First off, when I said I most wanted box 7 on my first account, that was a typo. Meant 15 (the words I put described 15 lol). So excited because I got 15! First time ever getting my top choice! After I posted that, they also added a Pixi balm to it, sweetening the deal since I have been wanting to try Pixi balm and making it a 7 item box! Woohoo 70 points!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw, in case anyone was wondering.... It looks like both the R+Co BEL AiR and the Davines Oi shampoos both have sulfates in them. I'm still super happy with my boxes for the 70-points each (I actually even picked Davines in one specifically to get more points) but won't be using the shampoo/conditioner sets in either one.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 10, 2014)

As I suspected I am getting box 25. At least I am getting some perfume and my mom will enjoy the Shiseido sample. Next month will be my last month with BB, I am hoping for a hair care free month.


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 10, 2014)

Box 25. :'( so many people have posted a picture that I won't.

Excited for My pick of Shisiedo but why put these items in a box together? A natural sulfate free shampoo with Juicy couture perfume? Seriously? In what profile do those go together? This was the only Shisiedo box that I didn't want. Sigh.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 10, 2014)

Sigh. I love the 10th of every month.

I'm really happy with my first box! I picked the Davines.




After seeing how amazing the samples are for September, I regret picking the Fashionista box on my second account now, but I wanted to try the Laura Mercier mascara. On the bright side, at least I didn't get a Tommy Girl perfume sample although I would've appreciated the trip down memory lane.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh Birchbox how you love to torture me!

I got tracking on my secondary box several days ago.  It FINALLY updated last night to my local post office.  I want to be surprised, so I'm not checking my box page.  No problem, I can wait a few hours, and I'll just check my main account box, which...

HASN'T UPDATED.  GAH.  I'm guessing it's because all the Shiseido boxes (my PYS) have something in them that I've gotten before, and the poor little algorithm has blown its gasket and can't figure out what to give me.  But here I sit on the 10th, with nothing to show.  LE SIGH.

Oh well!  I'll have a box soon!

ETA because I can't grammar this early.


----------



## CassieM (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 37. I don't think I've seen anyone with this box yet... It's an ok box for me. I will definitely use the eyeliner, nail polish, and polish remover. I was actually really wanting this polish color when I saw it in the video! I am interested in the mitt, has anyone used or heard of this before?

ETA You guys, why am I failing at uploading my photos?! AGH!


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 10, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Btw, in case anyone was wondering.... It looks like both the R+Co BEL AiR and the Davines Oi shampoos both have sulfates in them. I'm still super happy with my boxes for the 70-points each (I actually even picked Davines in one specifically to get more points) but won't be using the shampoo/conditioner sets in either one.


I think the Davines Oi shampoo is sulfate-free.  At least the Birchbox product page says it is, and I saw an Allure review that said the whole Oi line was sulfate-free.

I hope it is, I selected the Oi in both boxes because I want to give it a good trial before deciding to buy.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 10, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> I'm excited that my box loaded but I'm not sure how I feel about it given that I'm not familiar with *any* of the products (or even the brands).
> 
> *Anyone have any positives/negatives about these?*
> 
> My initial response was to just try to sell the whole box but most of the products are pretty highly rated so maybe they're worth trying?


This is my box also (box #6).  I am interested to try all the products except the eyeliner.  Black eyeliner should just be banned from all sub boxes in my opinion.  I'm a little nervous about the perfume too because I think it has patchouli in it &amp; that is usually not a good scent for me.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 10, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I got one of my boxes today (the Davines one) and it had the Tommy Girl in it!  The funny part is, since I have three boxes, I have one where my age is 10 years older than my real age, and one where it's 10 years younger.  This is the older box!  :laughno:
> 
> It's not a bad box, it had the Davines+2 foils (my pick), the Tommy Girl, the Liz Earle, the Yube, and a Pixi balm in Honey Nectar.  The color isn't great on me, but it smells delicious!


I am getting this same box and I picked the Liz Earle.  It is box 9.  What do you think of the items so far,,,,is the yube sample small?  I'm not sure what I think about the Tommy Girl perfume. The rest is good I guess I was just a little surprised since this box did not get the Liz Earle loaded into it until recently so I wasn't even considering this an option for me.


----------



## kaelahbae (Sep 10, 2014)

Womp womp.

I was seriously excited for this month and this box does nothing for me. It's only saving grace is that it's a 7 item box. I'm super disappointed.

Davines PYS (onily picked for the 30 points... it'll get used if the scent isn't bad)

Avene Cleanance Soap-Free Gel Cleanser (won't use this, I'm not switching my cleanser right now)

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum (it'll get used but I'm very underwhelmed with it)

TEMPTU highlighter (will probably give away)

Juliette Has a Gun Anyway (first thing in the description is MUSK... ew, no)

No Pixi, no Atelier, no Ruffian, no Tocca... seriously, I would have been more excited by the HP liquid loofah! This box is just a total bust, and it's even worse than previous months because I was so excited for so many things!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 10, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I am getting this same box and I picked the Liz Earle.  It is box 9.  What do you think of the items so far,,,,is the yube sample small?  I'm not sure what I think about the Tommy Girl perfume. The rest is good I guess I was just a little surprised since this box did not get the Liz Earle loaded into it until recently so I wasn't even considering this an option for me.


The Yube sample is a little tube, 0.1 oz.  It's not huge, but it's super moisturizing, so a little goes a long way.  I've actually used the stuff for years, mostly in the winter.  If you ever get chapped skin or dry patches it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2014)

misstrix said:


> bb sept 2.png


I am glad I gave in after a whole hour of being awake--this is my box and I would have been disappointed if that was my surprise.   I didn't choose a sample and I'm really regretting not taking the Fashionista box.  I'm fine with trying the Shiseido--I just have a lot of similar products I'm working through.  I co-wash but will probably end up using the Dear Clark at some point since it is SLS and silicone free.  I think I'm too fair for the highlighter and Juicy scents smell weird on me.  Oh well.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2014)

Birchbox *really* wants me to try the Temptu highlighter! I'm getting it in all three boxes!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm kinda excited but also angry. I did the pys for the macadamia on both accounts, but my main got box #13, which has no macadamia. Does anyone else have experience with the pys not being in their box variation?


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 7:




 
...and box 19:
 



 
I'm really, really happy with both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm getting both the Shiseido and Davines, along with the Caudalie serum I've been dying to try, and a new shade of the Pixi balm.


----------



## KMED1 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm so excited!! I did the PYS on all 3 accounts and I got my dream box on my main account (#15)!  And I'm so excited for the other ones too!  I couldn't figure out what box # my 3rd account was and I didn't see anyone else post a box like that either.  I could have done without another CR eyeliner, but still excited!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 10, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Didn't pick a sample, getting:
> 
> 
> Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee
> ...


That's exactly how I was!! I would much rather get like a 93 than a 98 or 99, because I would beat myself up for being SO close to perfect, but being in the A- range I'd give myself a break like "i did my best" LOL

I am trying to decide if I want to check and see what I'm getting. I chose Liz Earle and there are really amazing boxes and some just ok. I'm still new enough to BB, that I am excited even for the not so great boxes. I really hope I get one of the 7 sample boxes! The points!


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I'm getting box 7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting box 19 too. Tired of skincare especially since I don't have that checked on my profile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 10, 2014)

Got box 34.. PYS macadamia oil.. I'm not that thrilled.. also, does anyone know -- I got the chapstick hydration lock before, and I'm getting it again (I know it's slightly different).. is that supposed to be happening???

The chapstick shows up in the app but not on birchbox.com (no pics but in description on bb.com). weird.


----------



## amidea (Sep 10, 2014)

misslexyr said:


> I'm kinda excited but also angry. I did the pys for the macadamia on both accounts, but my main got box #13, which has no macadamia. Does anyone else have experience with the pys not being in their box variation?


i also did not get my pys... i picked the davines but got the macadamia.  wondering if i should email them?


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 10, 2014)

I've been so busy this morning, I just realized a couple minutes okay it was the 10th! Anyway, this is the month of firsts. I'm getting one box I want nothing in, and the other is the box I wanted most. And that box makes it will worth it.

The box I love...




The box going to the trade list..


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 10, 2014)

Ended up with Box #9 on my secondary account! Yay for 7 items, boo for Tommy Girl.  I am probably the lone girl who did NOT wear this perfume in the 90s.  Oh well, I'll throw it in the stash and see if I feel like trying it out someday.

Your September Products





 



Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 1,342
$16.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion 800
$41.00
Ships Free



 



Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit 9,496
$24.50
Ships Free



 



Tommy Girl Spray Cologne - 3.4 oz.
$57.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Shampoo 1,466
$26.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Conditioner 1,297
$32.00
Ships Free





 



Pixi by Petra Breath of Fresh Air Exclusive Lip Balm Set
$28.00
Ships Free


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 10, 2014)

Yay! Birchbox is rocking for me this month. I picked my Davines because I am in the minority who love the scent and am getting box #9. Score for the Liz Earle also in the box

Edit: magicalmom box twins ^^


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 10, 2014)

My Shiseido box still hasn't shipped or updated. Boo!!!


----------



## cherienova (Sep 10, 2014)

meh, might be the only one not into my September box. Can't complain though, last few months were rockin'. Super surprised the Juicy is $92...wowza.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 10, 2014)

So I work from home, my box is "out for delivery", and I live in a neighborhood of condo buildings so the mail guy parks outside my window to deliver his route.  Trying so hard to not creep on the mailman.  LOL    I just want to try my stuff!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 10, 2014)

This is the first time in months I've only gotten two boxes, that I have not stalked my profile for clicky trucks (got 2 shipping notifications Monday without ever checking), and that I completely forgot about box pages updating until I saw an email from Birchbox reminding me!

This is probably one of the best boxes I've ever gotten all around. I was already happy with it before I even looked a second time to screencap and saw the last item underneath! 




I picked the Shiseido, that happened to be the only Atelier scent I was actually really interested in trying, and I'm excited to try the liquid loofah and smoothing shampoo/conditioner! Also excited to see what color the Pixi lip balm is and what scent the Tocca hand cream is.

And this is my second box which I'm also pretty happy with!




I picked the Davines and at first I was kind of annoyed because they had said that the 2 foil packets were extras and didn't count. So looking at it, I was just like What? So I only got 4 items that count? Shouldn't there be at least 5?




Then I scrolled down and saw the box history part and it included this Laura Mercier mascara that wasn't pictured! I'm always happy to try some LM, so even though I have a stockpile of mascaras to try, I'm excited about this one. I'm also excited to try the Acure Organics stem cell day cream and the Temptu highlighter! The only product I'm not that excited about is the Real Chemistry peel which is a great product I happen to have several of from every other account.

Yay good job BB! 

eta Also, no product dupes between the 2 boxes! Wooo


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 10, 2014)

No box update and no clicky truck yet. Why do you do this to me every month, Birchbox?


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 10, 2014)

Whoo! I got #9 on my no-profile box with the Liz Clare PYS and #15 on my main profile with Shisedo PYS. Super excited about both. I think I managed to get all the samples I wanted to try this month!

Although... That Tommy Girl.. Why?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 10, 2014)

My goodness, that Dear Clark stuff has an incredibly strong medicinal scent that might send it to the trashcan for me! I was really looking forward to trying it but it's way too strong for my tastes. I did however get the smashbox lipgloss and it came in a gorgeous coral color.


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 10, 2014)

Wondering if anyone knows if the r+co bel air shampoo and conditioners are packet samples?


----------



## emilylithium (Sep 10, 2014)

i am getting

Shiseido - my PYS

Tocca hand cream - love to have!

Ruffian polish and remover - always wanted to try Ruffian polish, so i'm happy

Juicy perfume - ew, no need

Temptu highlighter - don't know how to use it, meaning that i will probably end up not using it.

overall, not as excited as last month, but still fair.


----------



## adinafloyd (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok Ladies, I think I have figured out how to post a pic. This is my box for Sept. It is #46 I think






I am very excited about this and I have delivery information but no movement yet.......


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

curlytails said:


> No box update and no clicky truck yet. Why do you do this to me every month, Birchbox?


Ugh they do that to me EVERY time too! I pay for my mom's birchbox and her box page pops up practically at the stroke of midnight and she gets it days/a week before I get mine. 

Her's is out for delivery as I type this and I don't even have a clicky truck or a box page that is updated so I can at least KNOW what I'm getting this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> My goodness, that Dear Clark stuff has an incredibly strong medicinal scent that might send it to the trashcan for me! I was really looking forward to trying it but it's way too strong for my tastes. I did however get the smashbox lipgloss and it came in a gorgeous coral color.


how big was the smashbox?


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ugh they do that to me EVERY time too! I pay for my mom's birchbox and her box page pops up practically at the stroke of midnight and she gets it days/a week before I get mine.
> 
> Her's is out for delivery as I type this and I don't even have a clicky truck or a box page that is updated so I can at least KNOW what I'm getting this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in that boat, too. No update, no tracking information. I put an email out to BB just to be safe.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Not sure how I feel about these boxes:
> 
> Box 1:
> 
> ...


@@lovepink I got my box. The Harvey Prince liquid loofah isn't bad. It smells nice. I'd take that over another perfume sample any day. 

I got the Temptu highlighter in both boxes. Hopefully I'll love it or the spare is getting gifted. I just tried the Macadamia cleansing conditioner. It's a foam. It smells divine. I didn't realize it's a shampoo/conditioner replacement. The print on the can is a bit fuzzy. I love it.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 10, 2014)

FYI for NYC ladies - I just picked up a bottle of the Macadamia Healing Oil Spray at the TJ Maxx in FiDi. It was $16.99. I also saw a LOT of other Macadamia products (shampoo, moisturizing rinse, cleansing conditioner, leave-in conditioner, curl cream, deep repair mask, and dry shampoo). 

In Birchbox news, I peeked and I'm THRILLED to be getting box 15! I can't wait to try every single thing.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 10, 2014)

There were so many products I was excited for this month and I'm getting absolutely the WORST box - 55. I thought about not picking a sample this month, but I picked the Liz Earle in the hopes that I wouldn't get the Davines. Welp, that didn't work. Add to that a sample of Tommy Girl (I mean, WTF?), Yu-Be skin cream, and a lip balm. Not a single makeup item this month, and that's all I have checked in my quiz. At least it's a seven-item box.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 10, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I picked the Davines conditioner and as it stands right now I'm only eligible to receive box 19, maaaaybe box 11 provided the Pixi balm is in a different shade. *anxiously waiting for more boxes to load*


I am quoting myself...b/c I am actually getting box 19. Way to predict your box *pats self on back*

I am happy with this box overall... mainly b/c I'm excited to try the Davines conditioner aaaand 7 items, yo. I'm also looking forward to trying the Juliette Has a Gun perfume sample b/c I've yet to receive that brand in my BB. Not sure how I feel about the Temptu highlighter... I think I might try to trade it for the raspberry Pixi Balm. All in all... a good box for me.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 10, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> I'm in that boat, too. No update, no tracking information. I put an email out to BB just to be safe.


. 
Me too. I also emailed but have yet to hear back. I have info on my 2nd account but not my main one. Getting impatient! Maybe it is such a good box they don't want to post it! Lol


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not really excited by this, except for the extra points. 

The only makeup product is a highlighter, of which I currently own: high beam, manna kadar, mary kay, and NYX highlighters. the plus side is I DO like highlighters, I just wish I had more variety!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 10, 2014)

adinafloyd said:


> Ok Ladies, I think I have figured out how to post a pic. This is my box for Sept. It is #46 I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 8 products to review!! Awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 10, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> .
> 
> Me too. I also emailed but have yet to hear back. I have info on my 2nd account but not my main one. Getting impatient! Maybe it is such a good box they don't want to post it! Lol


Yeah, in my confirmation email it said allow up to 72 hours for a response. No biggy, maybe it'll update by then. I am a tad impatient, but that's just because all of the boxes look awesome this month! 

I still want either #3, or  #22 but I don't think I'll be disappointed with anything either way. Even if I dont get one of those boxes.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 10, 2014)

Very happy with both my birchboxes they came today.  First time in a long time I have been happy...  yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Sep 10, 2014)

I really was wanting the Pixi balm, but I can always get that with my birchbox points!

This is what I will be getting, I am so excited!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 10, 2014)

misslexyr said:


> how big was the smashbox?


It's a deluxe sample, did you get the Jouer lipgloss sample that was sent out long ago? It was about the same size, I can give you an exact size when I get home.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 10, 2014)

adinafloyd said:


> Ok Ladies, I think I have figured out how to post a pic. This is my box for Sept. It is #46 I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my box, too (I caved and looked, since I also have shipping info, but no movement lol). I am excited for the amount of items we are getting and really curious to see which sample we are getting out of the jour/beautyblender set.I've got a bajillion black liners, but I am interested in seeing the quality of the Cynthia Rowley.

All the items from the jour/bb set are available as individual items for purchase, so I don't know why they would link that set...


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 10, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Yeah, in my confirmation email it said allow up to 72 hours for a response. No biggy, maybe it'll update by then. I am a tad impatient, but that's just because all of the boxes look awesome this month!
> 
> I still want either #3, or  #22 but I don't think I'll be disappointed with anything either way. Even if I dont get one of those boxes.


I just checked mine again and it finally updated!  Maybe yours did too!  Box #58!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 10, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I just checked mine again and it finally updated!  Maybe yours did too!  Box #58!


Nothing yet. Congrats on your update!


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 10, 2014)

Mine also just now updated. I am getting box 58 as well. On BOTH accounts. Again. Sigh. While I am happy for 7 items to review, I am mildly disappointed. The Davines is wonderful and people say good things about the Shiseido but I don't care for the YuBe (the smell is off-putting) and the mascara and Temptu are both wasted on me. I was so hoping for the nail polish. Oh well! I am definitely dropping back to one box, it is ridiculous how often my second box is a dupe.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh crap I was afraid of this... Most of the Shiseido boxes (the good ones, anyway) had something I'd gotten before...  My main account box updated to... Box 58 - I seriously didn't even know the boxes went that high!  

Duplicate YuBe, duplicate Davines, I don't need/like highlighter, and I'm DROWNING IN MASCARA.  UGH.  The Shiseido is the ONLY thing I like/want in this box, so I totally lost this round of Pick Your Sample Lottery. Still though, yay for 7 items.





Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 1,342
$16.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion 800
$41.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Shampoo 1,466
$26.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Conditioner 1,297
$32.00
Ships Free



 



TEMPTU S/B Highlighter 2
$27.50
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate - 30 ml 272
$65.00
Ships Free





 



Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara
$25.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 10, 2014)

Haha looks like all the Box #58's loaded at once.  And we're all similarly underwhelmed. @@Auntboo you have my deepest sympathy on getting it TWICE!!!  :hugs3:


----------



## wadedl (Sep 10, 2014)

CassieM said:


> I am interested in the mitt, has anyone used or heard of this before?


The Microdermamitts are awesome. If it is too harsh for your face it is great for your body. I would not recommend the body one though. 

Box 6 for me. Black Eyeliner and more highlighter. I just gave 2 highlighters away because I have so many. They last forever and the Kryolan one from Glossybox is the only one I even reach for anymore.


----------



## adinafloyd (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know why they put the collection link either but I guess those of us that have zero will power not to peek will still get one surprise in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## adinafloyd (Sep 10, 2014)

Sry ladies, I don't know why my previous didn't link to the post I replied to. That was a response.. why did they link the jouer with the collection instead of individual products.....


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 10, 2014)

8 PRODUCTS!!!!!	Your September Products





 



Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 1,342
$16.00
Ships Free



 



Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit 9,496
$24.50
Ships Free



 



Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner 18,409
$16.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Gold Couture - 3.4oz 3
$92.00
Ships Free



 



R+Co MOON Shine Shampoo
$24.00
Ships Free



 



R+Co MOON Shine Conditioner 1
$25.00
Ships Free





 



R+Co JACKPOT Styling Creme
$25.00
Ships Free



 



Jouer + beautyblender® Perfectly Primed Collection 1$49.00


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 10, 2014)

Ummm... Did they put "Gracias" because of my last name?? Lol





Edited because I only know how to add a photo to a post via edit.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 10, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> The Yube sample is a little tube, 0.1 oz.  It's not huge, but it's super moisturizing, so a little goes a long way.  I've actually used the stuff for years, mostly in the winter.  If you ever get chapped skin or dry patches it's pretty awesome.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

So I wrote to BB about not getting the sample I picked and got a confirmation email and this is what I was told:

Unfortunately, as it stated on the sample choice page, we are unable to accommodate sample choice for APO and FPO addresses.

It noted this on the website "Unfortunately, September sample choice and The Fashionista guest editor box are not available for APO/FPO addresses. Customers in AL and HI unfortunately may not select the Fashionista box."

So disapointed this month. I was able to get the eye shadow last month but nothing this month. I dont know why APOs always get the short end of the stick.


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Ummm... Did they put "Gracias" because of my last name?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine said "merci" and my last name in no way looks French.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Ummm... Did they put "Gracias" because of my last name?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Latino last name and I got "thanks".  Wish I got Gracias instead! I'll have to ask my Mom what she got now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 10, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm not really excited by this, except for the extra points.
> 
> The only makeup product is a highlighter, of which I currently own: high beam, manna kadar, mary kay, and NYX highlighters. the plus side is I DO like highlighters, I just wish I had more variety!


I'm going to be getting this box too.  Not a really exciting box but I'm happy with it.   I can't wait to try out the Mereadesso! I don't mind trying out shampoo and conditioner if it's not more number four or hotel products.  I think I'm going to use everything except for the highlighter.  Like you, I already have so many of them.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 10, 2014)

I am really confused about this sample, do you get everything in it?


----------



## tamberella (Sep 10, 2014)

I just saw in a youtube unboxing that the Tommy Girl perfume sample is not a spray.  It is one of those  IMO  useless vials with a stopper on the end.  Oh well on a brighter note, at least I'm getting the Liz Earle and the Davines  because I was torn between which one to choose.


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 10, 2014)

Omg, I got the box I wanted! That never happens. I'm getting:

Atelier cologne vanille insensee

Tocca hand cream

R+Co Bel Air Smoothing Shampoo

R+Co Bel Air Smoothing Conditioner

Harvey Prince Ageless liquid loofah

Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate (PYS)

Pixi Lip Balm


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 10, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I am really confused about this sample, do you get everything in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_64.png


I don't know either. I saw someone had a little mini Jouer in their box and I assumed it was the foundation but didn't see any of the other items. I can't wait for mine but home that I get a beauty blender instead hahahaha. I'm sure that won't happen.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 10, 2014)

meggpi said:


> In high school I basically bathed in Tommy Girl or my other favorite, Ralph Lauren Polo Sport to try and cover the scent of smoke on my clothes.  The smell of a 90's suburban bad girl.


I'm older than you. In my HS days, it was those fake aerosol scent dupes of Giorgio and original-formula Obsession. (I admit, I still miss the actual original-formula Obsession. I loved that stuff so much.)


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 10, 2014)

I also got the late to the party Box 58. At first I was a little eh, but now I'm kind of looking forward to my box. For me, it's a nice mix of products at least, and 7 items to review. Now to wait for tracking!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 10, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> Womp womp.
> 
> I was seriously excited for this month and this box does nothing for me. It's only saving grace is that it's a 7 item box. I'm super disappointed.
> 
> ...


I'm getting this same box, and I'm super excited about it! I will definitely try every single thing! Can't wait to try the cleanser and Caudalie in particular.

I'm definitely not a perfume sample fan, but I've been wanting to try a Juliette Has a Gun fragrance forever, so I'm even happy with that!


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 10, 2014)

I picked the macadamia spray but when I checked my box it was not in the contents. I'm pretty disappointed. I contacted Birchbox about it, hopefully they can fix it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 10, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Mine said "merci" and my last name in no way looks French.


I didn't even notice at first but went and got my box out of the recycling and it says "Danke."  My name looks Irish and Scottish, if anything (although I'm a lot more mixed than that), although I did take German in high school...


----------



## KrissyKat (Sep 10, 2014)

@ (&amp; anyone else) what were your profile options checked in the box that had TOCCA handcream and the fragrance and Pixi balm? I'm just really curious how much profiles match up to the box contents, and since that's my dream box maybe I should change up my profile?


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 10, 2014)

Hold on. Did I really just get the entire Dr. Brandt kit in my box?! 

Cynthia Rowley Beauty EyelinerBuy
 
Naobay Body Radiance LotionBuy
 
dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice KitBuy
Macadamia Professional™ Flawless Cleansing Conditioner – 8 oz.Buy
Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara
 
 
 
 
I bought the Camera Ready Kit earlier this month, so I'm really stoked to receive the other one too but whoa! Talk about high value!! 

Also…this is NOT the box that I picked out, even though I like this box better.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2014)

Why did Birchbox no send me the Juicy perfume?!  I have been wanting to try this one for a while and have not seen a sample at Ulta or Sephora to pick up.

Here's hoping they are saving it for my bday month next month!


----------



## Beckilg (Sep 10, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Hold on. Did I really just get the entire Dr. Brandt kit in my box?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original choice was just the pores no more... I was wondering about the "kit" too. I sure do want that cute makeup bag.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Hold on. Did I really just get the entire Dr. Brandt kit in my box?!
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Beauty EyelinerBuy
> ...


The Dr. Brandt kit is just the Pores No More. It did the same thing to me a few months back with the Camera Ready kit.


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 10, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I don't know either. I saw someone had a little mini Jouer in their box and I assumed it was the foundation but didn't see any of the other items. I can't wait for mine but home that I get a beauty blender instead hahahaha. I'm sure that won't happen.


I got the mini Jouer primer in my 2nd box that is in this set, but on that box page it was listed as just the primer...not this set. I have this set listed in my main box, but my box hasn't arrived yet. Guessing it won't be the primer, though, since the primer is listed as its own item in my other box.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 10, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> The Dr. Brandt kit is just the Pores No More. It did the same thing to me a few months back with the Camera Ready kit.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well that stinks. Now I want that kit! Lol I forgot that I selected the Fashionista box. That's the Brandt vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 10, 2014)

Customer service got back to me. I won't be getting my box until after the 15th. Because my first box was so late because I subscribed late in the month they want to give me extra time to try the samples I've received so I won't be billed until the 15th, and my box will ship soon after that. 

Kind of disappointed that I have to wait, but it makes sense that they would ship it late. After this month it will be on normal schedule. So I'll be like... The last person to get their box this month, lol.


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 10, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Customer service got back to me. I won't be getting my box until after the 15th. Because my first box was so late because I subscribed late in the month they want to give me extra time to try the samples I've received so I won't be billed until the 15th, and my box will ship soon after that.
> 
> Kind of disappointed that I have to wait, but it makes sense that they would ship it late. After this month it will be on normal schedule. So I'll be like... The last person to get their box this month, lol.


I figured that today when my box page didn't load and I freaked thinking I wasn't subbed for the month. I have to wait until after the 15th also.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I think the Davines Oi shampoo is sulfate-free.  At least the Birchbox product page says it is, and I saw an Allure review that said the whole Oi line was sulfate-free.
> 
> I hope it is, I selected the Oi in both boxes because I want to give it a good trial before deciding to buy.


  
Oops I must have looked at the wrong product page this morning. So sorry y'all!



adinafloyd said:


> Ok Ladies, I think I have figured out how to post a pic. This is my box for Sept. It is #46 I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
That box looks awesome!!



PrettyAndWitty said:


> Hold on. Did I really just get the entire Dr. Brandt kit in my box?!
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Beauty EyelinerBuy
> 
> ...


You'll just be getting a sample of one product from the kit.


----------



## kyxli (Sep 10, 2014)

I got my box today. I didn't look at the contents online beforehand, so it was a complete surprise, and I'm actually pretty happy with what I got this month. I got box 29, which has the Ruffian nail polish in naked (and the Ruffian polish remover towelette), Pixi lip balm, Ofra eyebrow pencil, Mereadesso moisturizer, Number 4 super comb prep &amp; protect.


----------



## kyxli (Sep 10, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Mine said "merci" and my last name in no way looks French.


Mine said "grazie". I have an obviously Asian last name. They're probably just random, haha.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I'm older than you. In my HS days, it was those fake aerosol scent dupes of Giorgio and original-formula Obsession. (I admit, I still miss the actual original-formula Obsession. I loved that stuff so much.)


Bwuhahaha I remember exactly the bottle of Designer Imposters that was supposed to smell like Giorgio...I was younger but remember my friend and I walking to the drug store and dousing ourselves in that crap. It made us feel sophisticated.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 11, 2014)

I am pleased with my Box this month, I was on the fence about whether I should pick a sample or leave it up to Birchbox to choose, but I clicked the on Shiseido too quickly and that made up my mind for me, lol. I hope it's good! The rest of the stuff looks pretty good, I am happy for a ruffian polish, but not so sure about the shade, does anyone know how close the shade Naked is to the Sahara shade that was in the mermaid box?


TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - RUFFIAN Naked
RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes
Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Gold Couture - 3.4oz
TEMPTU S/B Highlighter
Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate - 30 ml


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 11, 2014)

KrissyKat said:


> @ (&amp; anyone else) what were your profile options checked in the box that had TOCCA handcream and the fragrance and Pixi balm? I'm just really curious how much profiles match up to the box contents, and since that's my dream box maybe I should change up my profile?


@@KrissyKat So here's what this profile says:

Beauty knowledge is semi-proficient

Can never have too many makeup and skincare products

Fragrance samples - please send no more than 6

I'd love to see more beauty related tools and products for my home

Signed up because I'm looking to experiment and change up my routine; it's hard to buy high-end beauty in stores near me

No beauty style or anything about my hair is checked

Medium skin tone, dry skin

The weird thing is this is an extra account that I decided to open when they had the Women's Fitness subscription rebates and I left half the profile blank. I only used it this month to get more points so I could close out the account. I hated my first box but the Whish shave cream in it exploded, so they sent me a replacement and it was my dream box that month (Posiebalm, BP mask, Real Chemistry peel, Skyn Iceland eye gel, Naobay lotion). The next box I got which wasn't that exciting was Noir eyeliner, Whish shave cream, Catherine Malandrino perfume, coral Laqa, and K6 antioxidant facial cleanser.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 11, 2014)

I love how varied everyone's reactions are to Birchbox. The people getting the same box that I am are like half "Yay, love it all!" and half "ugh this is garbage wtf Birchbox?"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

Got one of my boxes today and HOLY CRAP, the Macadamia cleansing conditioner is enormous!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got the Pixi balm in Honey Nectar, the Temptu highlighter, HP Ageless shower gel, &amp; Vasanti! Perfect box for me. Love everything!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 11, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> The Dr. Brandt kit is just the Pores No More. It did the same thing to me a few months back with the Camera Ready kit.


It's not the pores no more primer that came in place of the camera ready kit. It's either the pores no more® vacuum cleaner, pores no more® cleanser, pores no more® anti-aging mattifying lotion, or BB matte with signature SHINERASE.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm new to looking here and posting here, but how do you know what box # you received?  One poster said she received box #29.  How do you know?  My box not only sucks, but is missing the only item that is probably worth a damn.  Last month I had a chipped product that leaked everywhere.  My first email to customer service and they gave me points.  I don't use the points so that was interesting.  Nice, but useless to me.  This month I am missing the Mereadesso All in one moisturizer.  Based on the posts here, I'm clearly not signed up for the same box program.  Do you all pay $10/mo?  If so, I'm out.  I've never gotten anything decent except for my first box in May, when I was introduced to the magic of Perlier. LOL!


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 11, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I'm new to looking here and posting here, but how do you know what box # you received?  One poster said she received box #29.  How do you know?  My box not only sucks, but is missing the only item that is probably worth a damn.  Last month I had a chipped product that leaked everywhere.  My first email to customer service and they gave me points.  I don't use the points so that was interesting.  Nice, but useless to me.  This month I am missing the Mereadesso All in one moisturizer.  Based on the posts here, I'm clearly not signed up for the same box program.  Do you all pay $10/mo?  If so, I'm out.  I've never gotten anything decent except for my first box in May, when I was introduced to the magic of Perlier. LOL!


You know if can use those points in the shop, right? If they gave you 100 points, you have $10 to shop with. Here's the BB FAQ:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I am pleased with my Box this month, I was on the fence about whether I should pick a sample or leave it up to Birchbox to choose, but I clicked the on Shiseido too quickly and that made up my mind for me, lol. I hope it's good! The rest of the stuff looks pretty good, I am happy for a ruffian polish, but not so sure about the shade, *does anyone know how close the shade Naked is to the Sahara shade that was in the mermaid box?*
> 
> 
> TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream
> ...


Sahara has shimmer in it while Naked doesn't, Naked is also brighter (if that makes sense) I painted two nails just now and I'm trying to describe it as I see it, with my skin tone Naked is kind of peach-y while Sahara looks like I painted a shimmer base on my nail. I still really love both of them though.


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 11, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I'm new to looking here and posting here, but how do you know what box # you received?  One poster said she received box #29.  How do you know?  My box not only sucks, but is missing the only item that is probably worth a damn.  Last month I had a chipped product that leaked everywhere.  My first email to customer service and they gave me points.  I don't use the points so that was interesting.  Nice, but useless to me.  This month I am missing the Mereadesso All in one moisturizer.  Based on the posts here, I'm clearly not signed up for the same box program.  Do you all pay $10/mo?  If so, I'm out.  I've never gotten anything decent except for my first box in May, when I was introduced to the magic of Perlier. LOL!


There is a FAQ page that explains how to check which box you're getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should go skim through that b/c it has a lot of useful information.

May I ask, why you don't use your points?? Points are as good as money to spend on BB's website. If you have 100 points then you have $10 to spend on anything on the site. I've gotten so much free stuff with my points that the $10/mo box of samples is just a bonus lol. Which brings up your next question... There is only one box program so we are all on the same program here. Yes we pay $10/mo or some have prepaid for a year's subscription for $99.

It's too bad you haven't liked your samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you could try changing up your profile? Of course if you don't feel that the value is there it's understandable to want to cancel. That is one of the other great things about BB is that cancelling is incredibly easy, and so is re-subbing if you decide to give it another try later!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Why did Birchbox no send me the Juicy perfume?!  I have been wanting to try this one for a while and have not seen a sample at Ulta or Sephora to pick up.
> 
> Here's hoping they are saving it for my bday month next month!


I am feeling the same way.  I've been wanting to have a sample of that also.  Instead, I'm getting the Tommy Girl which will never be used...I don't even think I could trade it away.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 11, 2014)

So in my box I am getting the CR liner,.. but I am pretty sure I have gotten that before.... 

Is that something u write to birchbox about ? I didn't even like the first liner, why do u send me a second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So in my box I am getting the CR liner,.. but I am pretty sure I have gotten that before....
> 
> Is that something u write to birchbox about ? I didn't even like the first liner, why do u send me a second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You shouldn't get the same color/shade/scent/etc of a product you've already gotten.   So, if you've gotten the eyeliner in black both times, then yes, you should write.   You're likely going to get a different color of the liner, though.

As for not liking the product....reviews aren't taken into account when your box contents are chosen.


----------



## kaelahbae (Sep 11, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I'm getting this same box, and I'm super excited about it! I will definitely try every single thing! Can't wait to try the cleanser and Caudalie in particular.
> 
> I'm definitely not a perfume sample fan, but I've been wanting to try a Juliette Has a Gun fragrance forever, so I'm even happy with that!


Yeah, now that time has passed, I'm not as bummed about this box. I guess I was hoping for a little less skincare this month. Plus, the downfall of reading MUT is the strong box envy when you see others getting all of the boxes you had your fingers crossed for! I tend to enjoy the products more than I think I will, and I can always hope for some of my coveted products next month instead! It's all good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2014)

I got box 28 yesterday:





For anyone interested the PIXI was Ripe Raspberry and the Perlier Body Cream was the Shea lavender scent.  

I also got box 18 today:




The sizes in this box are great!! The conditioner is 2.53 oz, Acure is 1 oz and Liz Earle (I wish I liked this stuff) is 1 oz.  I also got Ripe Raspberry for the pixi shade, so I guess I'm swapping it.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it just me, or does it seem like there are more perfume samples than average this month?


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2014)

has anyone posted a picture of the fashionista box, yet? I couldn't find it on instagram and I kind of want to see the sizes. My box went from TN to GA on it's way to Oregon. Yeah. Super direct route, you guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 11, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> has anyone posted a picture of the fashionista box, yet? I couldn't find it on instagram and I kind of want to see the sizes. My box went from TN to GA on it's way to Oregon. Yeah. Super direct route, you guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Mine went from TN to GA to IN so far, which, buh?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 11, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I picked the macadamia spray but when I checked my box it was not in the contents. I'm pretty disappointed. I contacted Birchbox about it, hopefully they can fix it.


Same here! I emailed them yesterday and they said they would get back to me, but nothing yet.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 11, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> has anyone posted a picture of the fashionista box, yet? I couldn't find it on instagram and I kind of want to see the sizes. My box went from TN to GA on it's way to Oregon. Yeah. Super direct route, you guys.


I just got mine today. The sizes are decent. The Macadamia conditioner is particularly generous, but I still wish I had skipped this and took my chances with a surprise box instead. I'd rather a 7 sample box. This looks boring now that I've seen the other variations.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 11, 2014)

I didn't pick a sample this month. I received my box today and overall I am pleased with it.

Liz Earle cleanse and polish-- it came with a cleaning cloth

Perrier body balm-- more like a nourishing lotion

Dr. Mart black charcoal sheet mask-- will give this a try this weekend

CR silver eyeliner-- pretty

Catherine Malandrino-- sample perfume... It smells ok


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 11, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm not really excited by this, except for the extra points.
> 
> The only makeup product is a highlighter, of which I currently own: high beam, manna kadar, mary kay, and NYX highlighters. the plus side is I DO like highlighters, I just wish I had more variety!


The Mereadesso is a pretty good product. I had no idea they were sending this out.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I picked the macadamia spray but when I checked my box it was not in the contents. I'm pretty disappointed. I contacted Birchbox about it, hopefully they can fix it.


Hope they can fix it for you.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 11, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got box 28 yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what size the Atelier cologne is?  I've had two samples from them before, one was a small vial (I think I got it from Birchbox a long time ago) and then a larger bottle from Glossybox.    I'm really happy with Birchbox this month, which makes for 3 months in a row.  All samples that are truly deluxe and customized to my profile preferences.   It seems like they're trying really hard and have listened to their customers!


----------



## KMED1 (Sep 11, 2014)

I received my main accounts box # 15 today. I hadn't seen anyone post pictures of the box yet. The pixi is honey nectar. I was disappointed the shampoo/conditioner was tiny packets, but I expected it since it was a 7 item box and everything else was decent size. They did include two packets of each so that was nice. I will have to use both in one shot since my hair is so long and thick. This was my dream box so I'm thrilled either way and I feel this month on all my accounts matched my profiles perfectly.

(I don't mean to come across as whiny about packets because I really am thrilled with my box. I just hate I can't really try the stuff because I don't get enough of it for my hair)

Edit: I guess it helps to attach the picture


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got my order today with my extra "Favorites" box for their anniversary. Mine included:

Davines LOVE Shampoo - I also got this in my Pick 2 and I have 5 million of them already so TONS of shampoo!

Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette Sampler

Sumita Eyeliner

The only thing I want to try is the eye cream, but hey...it was free!


----------



## adinafloyd (Sep 11, 2014)

I see several of u ladies get multiple boxes, are these on separate accounts or can u order more than one box on the same account?? Or do u gift to yourself??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

adinafloyd said:


> I see several of u ladies get multiple boxes, are these on separate accounts or can u order more than one box on the same account?? Or do u gift to yourself??


Separate accounts! You can use all the same info (CC/address/etc) but just need a different email for each account.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 11, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I got my order today with my extra "Favorites" box for their anniversary. Mine included:
> 
> Davines LOVE Shampoo - I also got this in my Pick 2 and I have 5 million of them already so TONS of shampoo!
> 
> ...


I'm jealous. I want Birchbox to send me ALL the Davines. Bwahahaha.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 11, 2014)

Got my box today -- still ticked off that I got the Davines after choosing another PYS to try and avoid it, but I'll get over it. It smells just like the Davines Love, but worse to me if that makes sense. Like "Love" with smoke and grossness added or something.

I haven't tried the Liz Earle yet, but I'm looking forward to it. Really liking the Pixi balm in Honey Nectar even if I'm not thrilled with the brand (I've gotten some of their stuff through Ipsy and didn't like it). The Yu-Be sample though, what a joke. It's half the size of my pinkie finger -- both in length and width. Ridiculous. Not my favorite Birchbox month ever, but hopefully next month will be better.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 11, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Bwuhahaha I remember exactly the bottle of Designer Imposters that was supposed to smell like Giorgio...I was younger but remember my friend and I walking to the drug store and dousing ourselves in that crap. It made us feel sophisticated.


Oh God. This brings back way too many memories. Stinky ones. My teenage years smell like faux-Giorgio, Li Smackers,  and Aqua Net.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Can you tell me what size the Atelier cologne is? I've had two samples from them before, one was a small vial (I think I got it from Birchbox a long time ago) and then a larger bottle from Glossybox. I'm really happy with Birchbox this month, which makes for 3 months in a row. All samples that are truly deluxe and customized to my profile preferences. It seems like they're trying really hard and have listened to their customers!


Ya know there is no size on the bottle or packaging that I saw...so I took a pic of the sample next to my Hello sample....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2014)

KMED1 said:


> I received my main accounts box # 15 today. I hadn't seen anyone post pictures of the box yet. The pixi is honey nectar. I was disappointed the shampoo/conditioner was tiny packets, but I expected it since it was a 7 item box and everything else was decent size. They did include two packets of each so that was nice. I will have to use both in one shot since my hair is so long and thick. This was my dream box so I'm thrilled either way and I feel this month on all my accounts matched my profiles perfectly.
> 
> (I don't mean to come across as whiny about packets because I really am thrilled with my box. I just hate I can't really try the stuff because I don't get enough of it for my hair)
> 
> Edit: I guess it helps to attach the picture


Thanks for posting I'm getting 2 of this box.

Glad the lip balm is a different color than I've already received....I'm also a little bummed to see that the shampoo and conditioner are packets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 11, 2014)

Can someone tell me what "S/B" means on the Temptu highlighter?  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> Can someone tell me what "S/B" means on the Temptu highlighter?  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I THINK silicone based. 

I was wondering that too &amp; that's the only thing I can come up with that makes sense from the description on the site!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I didn't pick a sample this month. I received my box today and overall I am pleased with it.
> 
> Liz Earle cleanse and polish-- it came with a cleaning cloth
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous!! What an awesome box! I bought one of those Dr. Jart charcoal masks a few weeks ago and it seriously did magical things to the pores on my cheeks.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Sep 12, 2014)

I have watched a few unboxing videos looking for my box (#9).  I haven't seen it yet (Liz Earle, Yu Be, Davines Oil, Davines Shampoo, Davines Conditioner, Pixi, and Tommy Girl).

It seems that you either get a large shampoo with the other Davines items being foils, or a larger conditioner with the other two items being foils.  I haven't seen a larger oil though.  And, I don't know if you can tell from your box # if you get the large shampoo or conditioner, etc.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

Birchbox must hate me. I'm getting my-- wait for it-- third set of Davines hair products. And my hair is so thick and long that sample sizes just do NOT work out for me. 
At least I got the Shiseido facial oil or whatever it is without even picking a special sample. I think I may have 2 of this month's PYO items.. not sure what they were.. but my box is borderline " not so good" again.

IDK what my box number is but two other products I remember are the Yu- Be ( which is a crappy free sample that's old as the hills) and the Temptu highlighter. I think that's my entire box right there.

5 products I think, including the stinky hair mess.
ETA-  Also got Laura Mercier mascara.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 12, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I have watched a few unboxing videos looking for my box (#9).  I haven't seen it yet (Liz Earle, Yu Be, Davines Oil, Davines Shampoo, Davines Conditioner, Pixi, and Tommy Girl).
> 
> It seems that you either get a large shampoo with the other Davines items being foils, or a larger conditioner with the other two items being foils.  I haven't seen a larger oil though.  And, I don't know if you can tell from your box # if you get the large shampoo or conditioner, etc.


I have seen 2 unboxings of this box.  The Davines is the conditioner jar in the pick your sample with the shampoo and potion packets.  One of the people I saw unboxing said they had picked the Davines.  I am getting this box and I picked the Liz Earle.  So apparently it can go either way.  The pixi balm in both was the Honey Nector and the Tommy Girl perfume is a vial with no sprayer. Also the yube is a really small tube.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I have watched a few unboxing videos looking for my box (#9). I haven't seen it yet (Liz Earle, Yu Be, Davines Oil, Davines Shampoo, Davines Conditioner, Pixi, and Tommy Girl).
> 
> It seems that you either get a large shampoo with the other Davines items being foils, or a larger conditioner with the other two items being foils. I haven't seen a larger oil though. And, I don't know if you can tell from your box # if you get the large shampoo or conditioner, etc.


I've seen quite a few boxes on IG with a 50ml bottle of the Davines oil, which I would've loved to have received. It also came with a large sample of a Tocca fragrance, a Dr. Jart mask, Davines shampoo and conditioner packets, Perlier lotion, and the Pixi balm. My dream box! Sigh. They also sent out the same size of the Milk All in One Spray.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 12, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> I've seen quite a few boxes on IG with a 50ml bottle of the Davines oil, which I would've loved to have received. It also came with a large sample of a Tocca fragrance, a Dr. Jart mask, Davines shampoo and conditioner packets, Perlier lotion, and the Pixi balm. My dream box! Sigh. They also sent out the same size of the Milk All in One Spray.


I have seen those too.  But all the instagram pics and youtube videos I've seen with box 9's combination of items has the Davines deluxe sample tub of conditioner not the other selections.  I'm with you, I would love to receive one of those other options so I guess we could still hold out hope.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 12, 2014)

KMED1 said:


> I received my main accounts box # 15 today. I hadn't seen anyone post pictures of the box yet. The pixi is honey nectar. I was disappointed the shampoo/conditioner was tiny packets, but I expected it since it was a 7 item box and everything else was decent size. They did include two packets of each so that was nice. I will have to use both in one shot since my hair is so long and thick. This was my dream box so I'm thrilled either way and I feel this month on all my accounts matched my profiles perfectly.
> 
> (I don't mean to come across as whiny about packets because I really am thrilled with my box. I just hate I can't really try the stuff because I don't get enough of it for my hair)
> 
> Edit: I guess it helps to attach the picture


Thank you for the photo!! I'm getting this box but I lost my mailbox key and can't get into it. I'm dying with anticipation!! I'm so happy with the size of the Shiseido. I was worried it would be super tiny, but it appears to be a good enough size to really determine if it works. 

I'm in the same boat with regard to foil packets of hair products. I always appreciate the opportunity to try something new, but my hair is SO thick, and almost down to my waist. Whenever I read serums and oils that say "squeeze a dime size amount onto your palms," I literally roll my eyes. My hair soaks up product like no one I know!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope this isn't inappropriate to post here, but I wanted to share some information to all you bloggers. I don't blog, but I know a lot of you do and I thought you might be interested in becoming a Birchblogger: https://www.birchbox.com/guide/article/open-call-become-a-birchblogger?utm_source=instagram&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Instagram_091114_Birchbloggers_Magazine


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my box yesterday, it is even more disappointing in person. The shampoo smells really bad and my conditioner was missing. I am not going to complain because they would just send me another one and I don't really want it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 12, 2014)

box 15 for me! so much stuff!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb15


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 12, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> I just got mine today. The sizes are decent. The Macadamia conditioner is particularly generous, but I still wish I had skipped this and took my chances with a surprise box instead. I'd rather a 7 sample box. This looks boring now that I've seen the other variations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen some things in the other boxes that I would have loved to sample, but this box still kicks applesauce. Thank you for the picture!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 12, 2014)

I knew I shouldn't have picked 2 of the same PYS (the Shiseido) but I really wanted to try it.  Now I'm getting teo of box 25, which from what I've read most of you have the same reaction I have, meh.  Which stinks because bad boxes are almost impossible to trade.  On one account this is my 9th shampoo and conditioner this year.  I'm bummed there were so many great boxes and I got two of the same one I didn't want, but I have to admit I have had some pretty good boxes on these accounts as of late so it's no big deal.  My third box was great this month. 

I have to say I didn't like the Temptu, and I got three.  I'm fair and I tried it on my cheekbones and it looked bronzy orange on me.  I'm not sure highlighter is a good description for it.  It seems like a bronzer to me.  I would have loved it if it had been a lighter less orange shade.


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 12, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Can you tell me what size the Atelier cologne is?  I've had two samples from them before, one was a small vial (I think I got it from Birchbox a long time ago) and then a larger bottle from Glossybox.    I'm really happy with Birchbox this month, which makes for 3 months in a row.  All samples that are truly deluxe and customized to my profile preferences.   It seems like they're trying really hard and have listened to their customers!


its a small vial with a postcard. It smells AMAZING!


----------



## queenpans (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello! I'm new here. I have some questions. I just joined Birchbox (again) last month, and got my first box for August and now am waiting for the September box. This is not the first time I have subscribed to Birchbox though. However, I have noticed everybody talking about being able to pick samples now through an e-mail and I never got anything for August or September. My two boxes seem to be the usual "5 samples" and that's it. Do you have to have been a subscriber for a long time in order to get this perk or what? Also how does the point system work? I have always been confused about it. Please help!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 12, 2014)

I ordered the Fashionista box this month an reactivated account with $3 cash back from Ibotta, but when my box page updated it said I was getting box 42. So I was like fine whatever...I can deal. I didn't bother to email them about it. But I thought I should go review my box for the points...just in case...but I never did it. BAH!!

Today they emailed me to say they goofed and I'm getting both box 42 AND the Fashionista box.  Yay....but they already updated my box page...boo!  I weep about the loss of those dang 60 points from box 42, but I am getting two boxes for the price of $7 (even though I'll probably end up trading or giving away nearly all of box 42).  Oh well.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 12, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I'm going to be getting this box too.  Not a really exciting box but I'm happy with it.   I can't wait to try out the Mereadesso! I don't mind trying out shampoo and conditioner if it's not more number four or hotel products.  I think I'm going to use everything except for the highlighter.  Like you, I already have so many of them.


also @@Jac13

The mereadesso is a big foil packet and so is the shampoo/conditioner. Can you tell me what's cool about the Mereadesso? I hadn't heard of it and frankly wasn't excited, but you two are so you just may sway the vote!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 12, 2014)

edit: i think i had a computer glitch, so my post that was here is no longer relevant


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> btw, when I go into women's box to view this month's samples (and usually the older months are below it) it's gone! including this month's breakdown of everything. There's just a picture of what I'm getting but not the revealed items which is strange and annoying


Ok, it's not just me. I went on to look ip my box number and couldn't get it. I thought that was pretty strange!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 12, 2014)

queenpans said:


> Hello! I'm new here. I have some questions. I just joined Birchbox (again) last month, and got my first box for August and now am waiting for the September box. This is not the first time I have subscribed to Birchbox though. However, I have noticed everybody talking about being able to pick samples now through an e-mail and I never got anything for August or September. My two boxes seem to be the usual "5 samples" and that's it. Do you have to have been a subscriber for a long time in order to get this perk or what? Also how does the point system work? I have always been confused about it. Please help!


Welcome! Did you subscribe after August 24? Pick Your Sample for September was only available to those who were subscribed or resubscribed by August 24. If you subscribed before, check with Birchbox to make sure that you haven't optioned out of receiving their emails. You also might want to check your junk mail folder.

100 Birchbox points are worth $10 in the Birchbox shop. You get 10 points for each sample you review from your box page by the 10th of the month after you received it. See our Birchbox FAQ for more information:

www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## SaraP (Sep 12, 2014)

My Cathrine Malandrino parfume came with a damaged spray nozzle. I normally hate fragrance samples (I have a huge box full), but this one smelled nice. I shot an email over to Birchbox to see if they would resend one in my next box, they replied they were out of this sample, but would credit me 100 points!

I'm super impressed with their cs!! I would have been fine with an extra sample, but $10 is awesome =)


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 12, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Today they emailed me to say they goofed and I'm getting both box 42 AND the Fashionista box.  Yay....but they already updated my box page...boo!  I weep about the loss of those dang 60 points from box 42, but I am getting two boxes for the price of $7 (even though I'll probably end up trading or giving away nearly all of box 42).  Oh well.


You might be able to review the other products, if you go to their pages. I'm not sure, though.


----------



## queenpans (Sep 12, 2014)

Bellatrix42, thank you! I just logged on and apparently I had opted out of e-mails at some point, and opted back in, so let's see what happens next month. And you know, I wasn't ever getting any kind of e-mail from them about when my box would ship and I always had to log into the website and check it on the account, so that's probably why I wasn't getting those kinds of e-mail either. Let's see if it works for next month. Thank you!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 12, 2014)

I got an email that my box had shipped on the 4th of September and I was like yea!!!!!! I'm gonna get a birchbox early this month!!!  But now it is the 12th and my birchbox has not moved at all according to the tracking number.   I'm wondering if it's lost?  How long should I give it before I contact someone.?  Am I just being overanxious?  Sorry, I just had to vent a little.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 12, 2014)

Got mine today. I requested the Davines, and I got the box that also has the Liz Earle, Acure Day Cream, Pixi balm, and a sample of Atelier Cologne Vanille Intense perfume. I expected to hate the perfume, because I usually despise fake vanilla scent (and sometimes it makes me sneeze), but this is really nice! It doesn't really read as vanilla to me. And all the other samples are very large! Even though the day cream is not very exciting to me, I'm overall really pleased with my box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 12, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what color Pixi came in the box with the Davines trio, Liz Earle, Yu-Be, Pixi and Tommy girl? Thanks!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 12, 2014)

Ughhhh, where is my second box! It was "born" the same day as my other one which showed up on Wednesday! I want this one because it's 70 points + the new pixi color!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 12, 2014)

Is it just me or can you not write a review of the R+Co shampoo and conditioner? (sorry if this has been addressed -- haven't read the thread all month!)

JK! It was there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Can anyone tell me what color Pixi came in the box with the Davines trio, Liz Earle, Yu-Be, Pixi and Tommy girl? Thanks!


Every biox  like the one you describe (Box 9) that I've seen in reviews and on instagram have the honey nector color pixi.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 12, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I got an email that my box had shipped on the 4th of September and I was like yea!!!!!! I'm gonna get a birchbox early this month!!!  But now it is the 12th and my birchbox has not moved at all according to the tracking number.   I'm wondering if it's lost?  How long should I give it before I contact someone.?  Am I just being overanxious?  Sorry, I just had to vent a little.


They say to allow 24-48 hours for tracking to update, so I'd say you're fine to email them at this point!  It should definitely be showing movement by now!


----------



## amidea (Sep 12, 2014)

for those of you who didn't get the sample you chose, i emailed them about it and they're sending it separately.  kinda wished they would send a different box (there are a bunch i would have preferred) and let me review the three davines products, but oh well.  i have nothing to complain about.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> box 15 for me! so much stuff!!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb15


I got this one today...really pleased!


----------



## MrsShaw (Sep 12, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I got one of my boxes today (the Davines one) and it had the Tommy Girl in it!  The funny part is, since I have three boxes, I have one where my age is 10 years older than my real age, and one where it's 10 years younger.  This is the older box!  :laughno:
> 
> It's not a bad box, it had the Davines+2 foils (my pick), the Tommy Girl, the Liz Earle, the Yube, and a Pixi balm in Honey Nectar.  The color isn't great on me, but it smells delicious!


I got exactly the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing I was not excited about AT ALL was the Yube... tiny, greasy, smelly lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> also @@Jac13
> 
> The mereadesso is a big foil packet and so is the shampoo/conditioner. Can you tell me what's cool about the Mereadesso? I hadn't heard of it and frankly wasn't excited, but you two are so you just may sway the vote!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loved that while it was a foil packet, it was a BIG foil and it had a capped opening. I thought it was a really nice moisturizer. It's a pricey moisturizer (that foil packet costs $28 as it's considered the travel size). If you don't want it, it would probably trade well.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> also @@Jac13
> 
> The mereadesso is a big foil packet and so is the shampoo/conditioner. Can you tell me what's cool about the Mereadesso? I hadn't heard of it and frankly wasn't excited, but you two are so you just may sway the vote!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I was excited for it for a few reasons.


The sample is a foil but the same size foil sells on the BB site for $28 so it really pays for the whole box plus some.  
I've heard good reviews from others that have tried it when it was sent out in previous months
I'm always up for trying new moisturizers. This one claims that it can be an eye cream, toner, and moisturizer all in one which makes my skin care routine a lot quicker if my skin likes it.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> They say to allow 24-48 hours for tracking to update, so I'd say you're fine to email them at this point!  It should definitely be showing movement by now!


Thanks for the info...I was wondering if I gave it enough time. I will try to email them.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I loved that while it was a foil packet, it was a BIG foil and it had a capped opening. I thought it was a really nice moisturizer. It's a pricey moisturizer (that foil packet costs $28 as it's considered the travel size). If you don't want it, it would probably trade well.


@chaosintoart... I am not sure about the sample size that were given so I cannot comment to that. I was given this as a gift during the spring month and have used it all summer. I found that it was very moisturizing and light. My skin was clear and looked hydrated. Now I must admit that I do not suffer from any skin acne or have blemishes. Overall my skin is pretty clear but I do tend to get dry skin in the summer months from all the humidity. I think you will have best results using the cleanser and moisturizer. The longer you use it, the better the results. Hope that helps.


----------



## Beckilg (Sep 12, 2014)

I was super excited about the Fashionista box til I saw all the awesome combos this month! Here's hoping I get some good leftovers next month... And it's about time to order something with points for a pick 2!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 12, 2014)

amidea said:


> for those of you who didn't get the sample you chose, i emailed them about it and they're sending it separately.  kinda wished they would send a different box (there are a bunch i would have preferred) and let me review the three davines products, but oh well.  i have nothing to complain about.


that's like what they did for the ruffian polishes a few months ago


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> box 15 for me! so much stuff!!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb15


box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 13, 2014)

Dammit!! I just placed an order and forgot to add in my mystery sample pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Anyone know if i can have it added if i call in the morning? Or am i SOL..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> Dammit!! I just placed an order and forgot to add in my mystery sample pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Anyone know if i can have it added if i call in the morning? Or am i SOL..


Yep, you should be able to! I've done that twice now (oops!) and they've never given me any hassle when I call to add it on.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, you should be able to! I've done that twice now (oops!) and they've never given me any hassle when I call to add it on.


Awesome thanks!
I used the bonus box code, so I'm excited to see whats in it! (please god no perfume)


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 13, 2014)

I received box 36. My calculated total value for the box is $29.71.

I haven't tried anything in the box yet. I just not too keen on hair products because I'm currently overstocked on hair products from the Mastey Glossybox Fan Giveaway, but I am intrigued by the Macadamia Oil conditioner.


----------



## autumnglitters (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey everyone!  I've just subscribed to Birchbox and wanted to know what other people thought about it (so I know what to look forward to!).  What has been your favourite months/products in those months?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 13, 2014)

I am so sorry you guys because I feel like all I have been doing lately is complaining so please forgive me for being a Debbie Downer. I received my two identical Birchbox 58s today and they are both in the same old stupid boring brown boxes!!! Weren't we all supposed to get the bright pretty collectible boxes? I feel like these boxes are the leftover junk they are sending out after everyone else gets the good stuff. And I KNOW that is not the case: the Daviness conditioner sample is a really great size and the Shiseido is supposed to be great stuff and seven samples to review is $7 in my pocket. But I save and reuse the boxes and I was really, really looking forward to the cute designs. Pout.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 13, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> I am so sorry you guys because I feel like all I have been doing lately is complaining so please forgive me for being a Debbie Downer. I received my two identical Birchbox 58s today and they are both in the same old stupid boring brown boxes!!! Weren't we all supposed to get the bright pretty collectible boxes? I feel like these boxes are the leftover junk they are sending out after everyone else gets the good stuff. And I KNOW that is not the case: the Daviness conditioner sample is a really great size and the Shiseido is supposed to be great stuff and seven samples to review is $7 in my pocket. But I save and reuse the boxes and I was really, really looking forward to the cute designs. Pout.


That's not right, everyone was supposed to get a cute box. Contact them and see if they will send you one.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

My boxes are taking FOREVER to get here, but this is the first time I've actually been really excited for both of them so I guess I can keep being patient. 

So I have two boxes this month. On one account, I canceled and resubbed with a 100 point code prior to the PYS cutoff. I missed it on the other account I used this month. I wanted the Davines but figured I wouldn't be heartbroken if I didn't get it and that if I had to pick I'd take the 100 points from another code, so I figured I might as well experiment and see if I'd still get my sample choice if I canceled and resubbed after picking my sample.... and it worked!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> I am so sorry you guys because I feel like all I have been doing lately is complaining so please forgive me for being a Debbie Downer. I received my two identical Birchbox 58s today and they are both in the same old stupid boring brown boxes!!! Weren't we all supposed to get the bright pretty collectible boxes? I feel like these boxes are the leftover junk they are sending out after everyone else gets the good stuff. And I KNOW that is not the case: the Daviness conditioner sample is a really great size and the Shiseido is supposed to be great stuff and seven samples to review is $7 in my pocket. But I save and reuse the boxes and I was really, really looking forward to the cute designs. Pout.


I would definitely contact them for both of those accounts. Hopefully they'll send you the boxes and maybe you'll even get points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. I did contact them. I just feel bad because I contacted them twice already this month - once to complain about my Pick Two being all foils and once to ask why my box hadn't updated by the 10th. I swear, I went a year without contacting them at all and now all of a sudden I can't stop badgering them. I said I feel like Charlie Brown getting a rock for Halloween! I was looking forward to seeing which of the three patterns I was going to end up with so opening the boxes and seeing the same old "paper bag brown" was incredibly disheartening.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 13, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> Awesome thanks!
> 
> I used the bonus box code, so I'm excited to see whats in it! (please god no perfume)


I forgot it's saturday. :/


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

Newgistics is seriously the worst. Here's the lovely route my box has been taking all week long to get to Phoenix. Like seriously?



Spoiler


----------



## Kelli (Sep 13, 2014)

My ipsy was set to come today, but my BB didn't have an estimated delivery date and was still in IN according to tracking. So, I was surprised to see both waiting for me this morning!!

My box was 45 or 46, but it's the one with 8 samples and I am really excited. I am planning to use all of it today, except the yu-be lol. Love the packaging of the Liz Earle, the box made it feel a little more special lol. The Cynthia Rowley liner was Silver not Black!!!!


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 13, 2014)

> My box was 45 or 46, but it's the one with 8 samples and I am really excited. I am planning to use all of it today, except the yu-be lol. Love the packaging of the Liz Earle, the box made it feel a little more special lol. The Cynthia Rowley liner was Silver not Black!!!!


So what was the item from the Jouer/BeautyBlender Perfectly primed collection?


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 13, 2014)

I received my box 25 yesterday and I've changed my mind about it. Now that I know the Shiseido is .33 ounce I'm thrilled. That's worth $20! So I'm excited I was able to get it as a pick this month. And I'm excited to try Dear Clark shampoo since it is sulfate free. Not too big, but they are cute bottles. And I like they way it smells too. The juicy smells nice so I'll pass it on to my 19-year old. All of the notes in it are great but I still think it smells like a "young" fragrance. I haven't decided about the highlighter yet but it is nice to get a product I've never tried before. So, all in all, I'm pleased now. (I didn't need another nude polish and lip balm anyway.)


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 13, 2014)

autumnglitters said:


> Hey everyone!  I've just subscribed to Birchbox and wanted to know what other people thought about it (so I know what to look forward to!).  What has been your favourite months/products in those months?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hrm. Tough call. Well, some of the highlights:

Agave hair oil -- wonderful for split ends

various Supergoop sunsctreens, which I use a LOT even if they don't excite me

Vasanti Brighten Up

Ruffian polish in Rosary - so pretty

Laura Geller Cool Lids cream eyeshadow

Atelier Vanilla Insensee cologne 

Shiseido Ultimune

Tocca hand cream


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Newgistics is seriously the worst. Here's the lovely route my box has been taking all week long to get to Phoenix. Like seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


newgistics, slowgistics. i tell birchbox each month about how slow they are and they "passed along the feedback to logistics". i'm in a bordering state of the warehouse and my box still takes two weeks to get to me.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> So what was the item from the Jouer/BeautyBlender Perfectly primed collection?


per this box, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb46 it looks like a mini jouer tinted moisturizer.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 13, 2014)

@Auntboo  What do you reuse the boxes for?  I always feel so wasteful throwing them out!


I've gotten two of my three boxes so far (the one that hasn't arrived yet is the Fashionista box) and I just tried out the Shiseido a couple of minutes ago.  I like it, but the bottle doesn't have a pump dispenser, you just gotta tap it out onto your hand, so I feel like I'm going to go through it super fast, since I can't control the amount it dispenses.

Also, don't be so down on the Yu-be, I know it smells medicinal, but that's because it basically is medicinal.  It's sort of a moisturizing ointment, and you can use it on lips.  I'm saving mine for winter when the cold and wind do all sorts of horrible things to my face.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 13, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Also, don't be so down on the Yu-be, I know it smells medicinal, but that's because it basically is medicinal.  It's sort of a moisturizing ointment, and you can use it on lips.  I'm saving mine for winter when the cold and wind do all sorts of horrible things to my face.


It's great for chapped elbows -- I had that problem last winter. It worked wonders.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 13, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> So what was the item from the Jouer/BeautyBlender Perfectly primed collection?


It is the primer. I got that sample.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 13, 2014)

autumnglitters said:


> Hey everyone!  I've just subscribed to Birchbox and wanted to know what other people thought about it (so I know what to look forward to!).  What has been your favourite months/products in those months?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm...off the top of my head

-liz earle cleanser

-sumita eyeliners

-no 4 volumizing shampoo

-100% pure hand cream

-chuao chocolate bars 

-suki exfoliating scrub

-laqa lip lube


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 13, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Hmmm...off the top of my head
> 
> -liz earle cleanser
> 
> ...


I picked the Liz Earle this month and I have such high hopes for it. I really hope I'm not disappointed. 

Also, I love the Laqa lip lube. I have a new love for coral lipcolors after last months coral.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 13, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> @Auntboo  What do you reuse the boxes for?  I always feel so wasteful throwing them out!
> 
> I've gotten two of my three boxes so far (the one that hasn't arrived yet is the Fashionista box) and I just tried out the Shiseido a couple of minutes ago.  I like it, but the bottle doesn't have a pump dispenser, you just gotta tap it out onto your hand, so I feel like I'm going to go through it super fast, since I can't control the amount it dispenses.
> 
> Also, don't be so down on the Yu-be, I know it smells medicinal, but that's because it basically is medicinal.  It's sort of a moisturizing ointment, and you can use it on lips.  I'm saving mine for winter when the cold and wind do all sorts of horrible things to my face.


I've used a lot of mine for gifts (wrapped, obviously, but they are a nice size). They're also really good for drawer organizers/divders for makeup and other things. I actually stuck several of them to the pull out keyboard tray on an old computer desk I have, and that's where I store most of my makeup. I use the desk as my vanity. Works perfectly and I like that I can see almost all of my makeup spread out on the tray in front of me when I want to choose what to use that day. They're surprisingly sturdy!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Can anyone tell me what color Pixi came in the box with the Davines trio, Liz Earle, Yu-Be, Pixi and Tommy girl? Thanks!


I got the Pixi Honey in that box.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 13, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> @Auntboo  What do you reuse the boxes for?  I always feel so wasteful throwing them out!


I use them for all sorts of things! I have a huge nail polish collection so I use the tops and bottoms separately to subdivide bottles within the drawers of my organizers. They're wonderful to protect fragile items in shipping - I wrap the item in bubble wrap, put it in a Birchbox and slide the whole thing in a padded envelope. The pretty ones like I had hoped to get this month and I think the Christmas one from last year - whichever one had the metallic/pink stripes - are amazing to keep on the dresser for hairtoys like elastics, hairpins and twistbands. I use one as an emergency first aid kit for my car.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

I got my box 15 today and I love it!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 13, 2014)

I am getting box #7.  Has anyone else gotten it yet?  Because I would really love to see a picture of it if anyone has gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Kelli (Sep 13, 2014)

@@Auntboo it's the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint Sunscreen.

The color is "golden" , not sure if they are sending any other shades. The shade was actually pretty good for me (I'm at the darker end of "light" colored foundations and such). When I sampled it on my hand it looked super glittery, but I'm not noticing the glitter on my face.


----------



## snl (Sep 13, 2014)

I received Box 18 this month and love it! Well, everything except the cologne. I picked the lowest number of perfume samples to receive but have had one this month and last month. :\ Plus the postcard it came with is bent. Oh well!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 13, 2014)

That Shesheido is a nice size!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

curlytails said:


> That Shesheido is a nice size!


i agree. i'm glad that i picked that sample. they also have that sample on sephora.com, but who wants to buy $25 worth of items to get it?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I got my box 15 today and I love it!


Can't wait ! I got box 15 on my main account too! I love 7 items for review!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 13, 2014)

I made the mistake of trying the Juicy Gold on.  I knew better.  I really want to know what weird chemical my body gives off that turns berry scents into cat urine on me!?!  Whyyyyyyy


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 13, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> I picked the Liz Earle this month and I have such high hopes for it. I really hope I'm not disappointed.
> 
> Also, I love the Laqa lip lube. I have a new love for coral lipcolors after last months coral.


I got one of my boxes early and it had the Liz Earle in it. I love it so much that I was thrilled to find duplicates in two of my three additional boxes (and I'm usually cranky about repeats). I think you'll love it!


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@Auntboo it's the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint Sunscreen.
> 
> The color is "golden" , not sure if they are sending any other shades. The shade was actually pretty good for me (I'm at the darker end of "light" colored foundations and such). When I sampled it on my hand it looked super glittery, but I'm not noticing the glitter on my face.


They must be sending out more than one sample for that. I got box 12 and its the anti-aging moisture primer.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Newgistics is seriously the worst. Here's the lovely route my box has been taking all week long to get to Phoenix. Like seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My box and your box must be traveling in the same circles!  Box 1 started it's journey 9/5 in TN, then went to Atlanta 9/9 Fishers IN on 9/10 and has not been heard from since.  I have it marked on my calendar for the 10 business days.  WHen they used UPS MI I got my box in like 5 days!

Box 2 TN 9/9, Elizabethport NJ on 9/10 and Fishers IN 9/11 and no updates since.  it has moved faster than box 1 which was mailed 4 days earlier!

I do not understand how all this is cost effective!

Hopefully out boxes show up soon!  I am excited for both mine this month and want to play!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 13, 2014)

I tried the Macadamia cleansing conditioner and holy cow am I hooked! It left my hair so soft and it looks great! I also used my HP Ageless liquid loofah - meh. Only one use in that tiny tube. A really good BB month for me.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 13, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I made the mistake of trying the Juicy Gold on.  I knew better.  I really want to know what weird chemical my body gives off that turns berry scents into cat urine on me!?!  Whyyyyyyy


Maybe it's the same one that turns all things plum into 'dirty undies scent' on me.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2014)

Did anyone get box 44, and if so, did you get the scrub or the lotion?  I asked bb if I'm getting the scrub in the picture, or the lotion from the list and I'm waiting on a reply.  I got the scrub last month in my every girl box, so I hope it's not a dupe.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb44


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 14, 2014)

Blerg, I got my box today and by far my least favorite item(s) are the Davines. That smell, oof. I picked that sample because I wanted to know how it smelled, and, well, now I know. I like everything else in the box so far though, so no actual complaints.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 14, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Blerg, I got my box today and by far my least favorite item(s) are the Davines. That smell, oof. I picked that sample because I wanted to know how it smelled, and, well, now I know. I like everything else in the box so far though, so no actual complaints.


Everyone seems to either love or hate the scent of the Davines!  I just used the shampoo/conditioner/spray today and I loved how it smelled.  The products also worked really well for my hair surprisingly (I usually dislike any shampoo and conditioner BB sends me).  I can definitely see how some wouldn't like the scent though.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Sep 14, 2014)

So as I am looking through BB september box reviews, I come across a UK one, to my surprise in all the UK boxes they get little baggies for their samples and more lifestyle extras?? Anyone know why?

Here is the september review I came across

http://www.missmakeupmagpie.com/2014/09/birchbox-september-2014-review.html#.VBW2eEtbtuY


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 14, 2014)

I got box 6 this month.  I love the Tocca hand cream in Bianca the most.  The Shiseido is nice but I don't see myself buying the full size since it's so expensive &amp; I have lots of skin care that are just as good for less money.

I was definitely underwhelmed by the Noir eyeliner (black eyeliner again BB?!) &amp; the Juliette has a gun Lady Vengeance perfume is just not for me.  I was going to try the Temptu highlighter, but as soon as I got it I decided that I didn't need or want another highlighter.

I wish BB would send me more lip products!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 14, 2014)

Countrygypsy90 said:


> So as I am looking through BB september box reviews, I come across a UK one, to my surprise in all the UK boxes they get little baggies for their samples and more lifestyle extras?? Anyone know why?
> 
> Here is the september review I came across
> 
> http://www.missmakeupmagpie.com/2014/09/birchbox-september-2014-review.html#.VBW2eEtbtuY


Their subscription cost is higher. After conversion, they pay about $20/month.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 14, 2014)

Countrygypsy90 said:


> So as I am looking through BB september box reviews, I come across a UK one, to my surprise in all the UK boxes they get little baggies for their samples and more lifestyle extras?? Anyone know why?
> 
> Here is the september review I came across
> 
> http://www.missmakeupmagpie.com/2014/09/birchbox-september-2014-review.html#.VBW2eEtbtuY


I would love to have some of those drawstring bags instead of sooooo many pieces of tissue paper!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 14, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Everyone seems to either love or hate the scent of the Davines!  I just used the shampoo/conditioner/spray today and I loved how it smelled.  The products also worked really well for my hair surprisingly (I usually dislike any shampoo and conditioner BB sends me).  I can definitely see how some wouldn't like the scent though.


I am absolutely enamored with the Davines scent. It's earthy, fresh, and really unique. I can't stand the overly floral / cloyingly fruity / coconut / vanilla scents that pervade drugstore haircare products, which is why I avoid them at all costs.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 14, 2014)

I am in the anti Davines smell camp! I think it's because I use Lush bath products which are really sweet and so using that shampoo with lush body wash is jarring and does not marry well together.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 14, 2014)

My box should update tomorrow and be sent. Squee. I'm excited to see what I'm getting.


----------



## feverof103 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ugh, I really dislike the Davines smell. And the smell has really lingered in my hair. Good for those that like it but headache-inducing for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also (this may have been mentioned in the thread already, sorry if so!) I didn't get the keepsake print box. Mine was just the normal plain cardboard. Bummer!


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 14, 2014)

Wheee!  a new Cynthia Rowley eyeshadow palette!  Alright points, you stay there for a sec.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/cynthia-rowley-beauty-game-face-eyeshadow-palette


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 14, 2014)

Countrygypsy90 said:


> So as I am looking through BB september box reviews, I come across a UK one, to my surprise in all the UK boxes they get little baggies for their samples and more lifestyle extras?? Anyone know why?
> 
> Here is the september review I came across
> 
> http://www.missmakeupmagpie.com/2014/09/birchbox-september-2014-review.html#.VBW2eEtbtuY


Their boxes cost more, approximately $20 US after conversion. They probably have a much smaller subscriber base compared to the US subscriber base.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't been on here in a couple days and while I received my box on my second account, I'm still waiting on the box on my first sub.

I just checked my box page on birchbox and I saw that they have added the Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme mascara since the 10th when I last looked. A 7 item box with the Davines, woo hoo!


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 14, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> @Auntboo  What do you reuse the boxes for?  I always feel so wasteful throwing them out!


I know I'm not the one you asked, but I use my boxes for storing/sorting my samples and other small items, wrapping gifts, mailing out swap items and my 5 year old daughter loves them for storing all her "treasures."


----------



## tamberella (Sep 14, 2014)

I messaged birchbox about my box not showing any movement on their tracking page.  The tracking said it started shipping on the 4th and nothing since.  They told me that they put in an order to ship me another one but could not guarantee that I would get my same box.  So Sad!  I  hope they can at least give me my sample choice that I picked.  I was getting a 7 item box.  They said they would be in touch with appropriate compensation if they could not get me a replacement box this month . Anyway, has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 14, 2014)

A little late to the party (it's been a busy week) but here's my box. Overall I am happy. I think I'm the only one that is excited about getting more black eyeliner. Anyone know what the samlple from the Clean Up Nice Kit is? I'm assuming it's not all of them.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I messaged birchbox about my box not showing any movement on their tracking page.  The tracking said it started shipping on the 4th and nothing since.  They told me that they put in an order to ship me another one but could not guarantee that I would get my same box.  So Sad!  I  hope they can at least give me my sample choice that I picked.  I was getting a 7 item box.  They said they would be in touch with appropriate compensation if they could not get me a replacement box this month . Anyway, has anyone else had this experience?


They probably sent you the following message verbatim. I had a box marked as undeliverable, yet I got my other box yesterday.  I hate the usps, but not as much as slowgistics.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 14, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> Untitled.png
> 
> A little late to the party (it's been a busy week) but here's my box. Overall I am happy. I think I'm the only one that is excited about getting more black eyeliner. Anyone know what the samlple from the Clean Up Nice Kit is? I'm assuming it's not all of them.


The kit was listed for my Fashionista box and the sample was the Vacuum Cleaner.  Not sure if this is for every box variation, but I'd say it's a good guess.  Crazy - when I went to review this it was asking me to review the kit.  Umm, I didn't get that sample.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> They probably sent you the following message verbatim. I had a box marked as undeliverable, yet I got my other box yesterday.  I hate the usps, but not as much as slowgistics.


Yes, exactly!!!  How did it turn out for you???  So you got your box ... did they send you a different box?  Will you get to review your items?


----------



## Brooked (Sep 14, 2014)

tamberella said:


> Yes, exactly!!! How did it turn out for you???


This has happened to me twice, and both times my original box finally showed up very, very late. I got to keep the replacement box as well.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 14, 2014)

Okay Okay Okay...I'm sure this is not so exciting if you've been with BB for a long time, but I'm new (just started in July) and I reached $50 (part promo/ part cs

credit). I just loaded up my cart with 



Spoiler



Quantity Price Total 

 BECCA® Ever Matte Poreless Priming PerfectorRemove
$36.00 $36.00 

 Chella Eyebrow Color PencilShade   Dazzling Dark Brown
Remove
$18.00 $18.00 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)Remove
$10.00 $10.00 

 Caldrea Roller Ball PerfumeScent   Coconut Fig Leaf
Remove
$18.00 $18.00

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px][/SIZE]


[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]all for $7.60 out of pocket with the 20% off code! I'm so doing the dancing banana over here!!!! :w00t: [/SIZE][SIZE=14.3999996185303px]  :w00t: [/SIZE][SIZE=14.3999996185303px]  :w00t: [/SIZE][SIZE=14.3999996185303px]  :w00t: [/SIZE][SIZE=14.3999996185303px] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]*sorry the spoiler didn't work [/SIZE]


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Sep 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Did anyone get box 44, and if so, did you get the scrub or the lotion?  I asked bb if I'm getting the scrub in the picture, or the lotion from the list and I'm waiting on a reply.  I got the scrub last month in my every girl box, so I hope it's not a dupe.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb44



I'm getting a different box, but I noticed the same thing. My list says the lotion but the picture shows the scrub. I got the Everygirl box last month, but on a different sub. I was really hoping for the lotion. Let me us know what they say!


----------



## Beckilg (Sep 14, 2014)

If anyone really liked the Whish stuff, Costco has some Whish sets. Prices seemed good, but I didn't think the shave cream was anything special!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 14, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> I'm getting a different box, but I noticed the same thing. My list says the lotion but the picture shows the scrub. I got the Everygirl box last month, but on a different sub. I was really hoping for the lotion. Let me us know what they say!


Their box pictures are screwy this month. The Fashionista box shows the Macademia spray instead of the Cleansing Conditioner.

I know the Tommy Girl box I'm about to get has the deluxe Davines conditioner, yet the picture shows the bottle of the oil.


----------



## splash79 (Sep 14, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> @Auntboo  What do you reuse the boxes for?  I always feel so wasteful throwing them out!


I cleared out one of the drawers in my dresser to store samples and makeup that I'm iffy about and use boxes to separate things into categories.  I also recently "upgraded" one of the boxes I store my makeup in (my husband had been using the box for tool storage, but found a new system), so I'm using the top and bottom of a box to separate my glosses from my lipsticks in one of the drawers.  And I think they are awesome for making 'theme boxes" for gifts.  I did a skincare one for my mom last year for Christmas.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 15, 2014)

This is what im supposed to get in my box:

dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit
 
TEMPTU S/B Highlighter
Dear Clark, Resurrecting Wash
Dear Clark, Resurrecting Rinse
Acure Organics Day Cream Gotu Kola Stem Cell + 1% CGF
This is the pic that loaded with my account:




 
Not sure if im getting whats in the picture or whats in the box description. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 15, 2014)

tamberella said:


> Yes, exactly!!!  How did it turn out for you???  So you got your box ... did they send you a different box?  Will you get to review your items?


i got the email on saturday night so nothing happened yet. i reviewed the items i was originally going to get just in case they do a switcharoo on me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 15, 2014)

JC327 said:


> This is what im supposed to get in my box:
> 
> dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit
> 
> ...


This picture _should_ be exactly what's in your box, whereas the other pictures when your box first loads is all the full sizes of the products you'll be sampling in your box. This one's weird though because they have the Acure scrub rather than the day cream and it's missing the Temptu and seems to have switched it with the chapstick.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 15, 2014)

That moment when you're excited because your box was supposed to update on the 15th. And it isn't updated when you check it.

Darn.


----------



## emily382 (Sep 15, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> That moment when you're excited because your box was supposed to update on the 15th. And it isn't updated when you check it.
> 
> Darn.


Ditto. Mine hasn't updated either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 15, 2014)

JC327 said:


> This is what im supposed to get in my box:
> 
> dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit
> 
> ...


This happened to me last month. The items I received were the items listed under the photo not the ones in the photo. The photo itself was completely wrong. I e-mailed them and they said they would let me know when it was fixed but they never did fix it. I checked all month long. I was able to review all of the correct items for points though.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> Untitled.png
> 
> A little late to the party (it's been a busy week) but here's my box. Overall I am happy. I think I'm the only one that is excited about getting more black eyeliner. Anyone know what the samlple from the Clean Up Nice Kit is? I'm assuming it's not all of them.


I received the Vacuum Cleaner in box 42. I was glad to not receive another Pores No More.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i got the email on saturday night so nothing happened yet. i reviewed the items i was originally going to get just in case they do a switcharoo on me.


Okay, now I understand and that was smart to review your items quickly. Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 15, 2014)

tamberella said:


> Okay, now I understand and that was smart to review your items quickly. Thanks!


no problem. my box magically showed up today too.

on another note, i still got the acure lotion despite the picture showing the acure scrub. no worries ladies!


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 15, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> That moment when you're excited because your box was supposed to update on the 15th. And it isn't updated when you check it.
> 
> Darn.


My payment went out today. I hope that the box updates this week rather than like on a normal schedule. Like how people who's money went out on the first didn't get to see what they had til the 10th. Which would make me assume we won't see until the 25th possibly. I know that my box took 10 days to get to me from the time money was withdrawn. I had access to my box contents a couple days before that,around the time I got a shipping email. I think we're just going to have to be patient some more. Dang it. If I had know about their shipping and box info before hand I would have waited until the 1st to order.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 15, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> This picture _should_ be exactly what's in your box, whereas the other pictures when your box first loads is all the full sizes of the products you'll be sampling in your box. This one's weird though because they have the Acure scrub rather than the day cream and it's missing the Temptu and seems to have switched it with the chapstick.


Yeah im confused about it I think i will write and see what they say. I hope I get the description i got first because I want to try the Temptu. Birchbox has already screwed me over this month by saying I cant ge the sample I picked because I have an APO adress.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 15, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> That moment when you're excited because your box was supposed to update on the 15th. And it isn't updated when you check it.
> 
> Darn.





emily382 said:


> Ditto. Mine hasn't updated either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Try writting and see if they can update it for you guys.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> This happened to me last month. The items I received were the items listed under the photo not the ones in the photo. The photo itself was completely wrong. I e-mailed them and they said they would let me know when it was fixed but they never did fix it. I checked all month long. I was able to review all of the correct items for points though.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 15, 2014)

Oooh. Anyone else see the Fall Fete LE box?


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 15, 2014)

JC327 said:


> This is what im supposed to get in my box:
> 
> dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit
> 
> ...


My box was also showing the scrub in the preview photo but had the lotion listed. I got the scrub last month on this account and it wasn't an Everygirl box so I was a tad concerned. Rest assured, I did get the lotion. Side note, it smells like fruit loops!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 15, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Oooh. Anyone else see the Fall Fete LE box?


Just watched it! link:


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 15, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Oooh. Anyone else see the Fall Fete LE box?


It's so cute! And it has the stupidly expensive confetti! I hope it's not a million dollars.


----------



## lochnessie (Sep 15, 2014)

It's $48, according to the start of the video


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks, I missed that.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 15, 2014)

Oooh I LIKE it and $48 isn't bad for what's in it!  On another note my box is somewhere between here and Mount Juliet, TN it hasn't updated for a whole 10 days. It better show up, I really like my box this month.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 15, 2014)

The Fete box is calling my name!  

My box doesn't show the size of the products but shows:





Avène Cleanance Soap-Free Gel Cleanser 753
$20.00
Ships Free



 



Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum 176
$79.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion 803
$41.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Shampoo 1,470
$26.00
Ships Free



 



Davines OI / Conditioner 1,301
$32.00
Ships Free



 



TEMPTU S/B Highlighter 486
$27.50
Ships Free

More Options Available




 



Juliette Has a Gun Anyway - 100 ml 10
$120.00
 
 
 
It has been stuck in Elizabeth NJ since the 12th.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not impressed with the LE Fall box. It's not very Fall to me, seems more summer time with the bright colored bowls, salad tongs and confetti.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> I'm not impressed with the LE Fall box. It's not very Fall to me, seems more summer time with the bright colored bowls, salad tongs and confetti.


I felt the same way about it, although I do think that it's a nice box. I think it's more based around entertaining rather than it being overly fall-themed. I would have called it something else, honestly, but I still think it's quite nice and would make a great gift!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope nope nope on the fall LE box. That govino product is nice, but it looks fairly cheap in person, and while they are semi reusable if you hand wash them, they tend to warp over time, and don't last very long. I have salad tongs, those coasters are the cheap kind you can get for free from any beer fest, or brewery, and I'm not into the stationary trend going around in boxes right now (*cough*Popsugar*cough*), and expensive confetti is just a waste of money and a product in the box.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nope nope nope on the fall LE box. That govino product is nice, but it looks fairly cheap in person, and while they are semi reusable if you hand wash them, they tend to warp over time, and don't last very long. I have salad tongs, those coasters are the cheap kind you can get for free from any beer fest, or brewery, and I'm not into the stationary trend going around in boxes right now (*cough*Popsugar*cough*), and expensive confetti is just a waste of money and a product in the box.


Ugh. You totally dis-enabled me LOL. I tend to get caught up in the way things are packaged/displayed etc and while there are a few cute things in this box and I have the points to spend, they would probably be better spent on things i'll actually use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ugh. You totally dis-enabled me LOL. I tend to get caught up in the way things are packaged/displayed etc and while there are a few cute things in this box and I have the points to spend, they would probably be better spent on things i'll actually use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh good! Yeah for $48, I don't think it's worth it at all, retail prices on some of those items is way overpriced. There are better home/kitchen items in the store than what they included in this box.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh good! Yeah for $48, I don't think it's worth it at all, retail prices on some of those items is way overpriced. There are better home/kitchen items in the store than what they included in this box.


If that carafe was actual glass, I would be all over it. It's adorable. But those salad hands? You can get them for around $6 at HomeGoods. And... Paper coasters? Seriously? I might buy some for a few dollars for a specific event, but I like the pretty hand-painted ceramic ones my in-laws got us from Turkey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

The little pinch bowls are adorable, but again, HomeGoods, under $10, I'm pretty sure. 

The stationery? Meh. Not a big fan of the whole floral thing, and really, for fall, shouldn't it be things like sheaves of wheat or leaves or acorns? Or... dare I say it.. PUMPKINS?


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 16, 2014)

You ladies are good at helping me save my money.  I saw the pinch bowls, the simple syrup stuff, and salad tongs and got all happy.  Good to know about the Govino. 

I totally agree with the confetti - with all the other products in the store…cut up paper?

**I will not spend money on this….I will not spend money on this**


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 16, 2014)

When I saw the confetti added to the store, I figured it would be one of those "bonus items" no one actually buys but they let us "sample" in the box. Like the rainy day idea cards. I was expecting October's box to have the tiniest pouch of confetti, haha! But in a nearly 50 dollar LE box, I guess I expected more value and less...waste. I was all about this box until the confetti, kinda killed it.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 16, 2014)

I think I got those same pinchbowls at Target for like $10. Or at least very similar ones. I like Birchbox for makeup and skincare, not for home items. And we rarely entertain at home since our house isn't very party-friendly the way it's laid out. So skipping this one! Hoping they do a LE box for the holidays, maybe with makeup/winter skin care?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 16, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> Nope nope nope on the fall LE box. That govino product is nice, but it looks fairly cheap in person, and while they are semi reusable if you hand wash them, they tend to warp over time, and don't last very long. I have salad tongs, those coasters are the cheap kind you can get for free from any beer fest, or brewery, and I'm not into the stationary trend going around in boxes right now (*cough*Popsugar*cough*), and expensive confetti is just a waste of money and a product in the box.


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;Thanks so much for saving me from wasting my points! I always get so amped when Birchbox releases an LE box that I fail to weigh whether or not the items are even worth the cost. The video started out so well with the decanter, bowls, and simple syrup then it took a deep dive when the last few items where essentially nothing more than pretty paper.&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 16, 2014)

I may order that room spray on its own when it comes in stock. I'm still looking for a good one, and I feel better about that stuff than burning candles and hot wax that my toddler will find. He is the master at finding trouble.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dang they are asking 20 bucks for the pinch bowls.  I can get Le Creuset set for about 14bucks.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 16, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> If that carafe was actual glass, I would be all over it. It's adorable. But those salad hands? You can get them for around $6 at HomeGoods. And... Paper coasters? Seriously? I might buy some for a few dollars for a specific event, but I like the pretty hand-painted ceramic ones my in-laws got us from Turkey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The little pinch bowls are adorable, but again, HomeGoods, under $10, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> The stationery? Meh. Not a big fan of the whole floral thing, and really, for fall, shouldn't it be things like sheaves of wheat or leaves or acorns? Or... dare I say it.. PUMPKINS?


home goods is the bomb dot com   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have gotten so much awesome stuff from there for so cheap


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 16, 2014)

Box 46. Score! 80 points baby and 5 decent samples. I like that the shampoo/conditioner/styling creme is listed as an extra.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 16, 2014)

For those of us with late boxes this month...

I just got done messaging with customer service. Those of us who's payment was meant to go through yesterday, it did. I was told that an update on the page and in tracking would happen in a couple of days. So we just have to be patient! My guess is that at the most an update should go through in the next ten days like it would for other people. That would be the 26th. Hope it doesn't take that long, but you know.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a question. I contacted BB on Saturday about my Birchboxes being sent in the usual brown instead of the special anniversary pattern boxes. I got the usual placeholder response saying that as an Ace my email would be floated to the top of the inbox and that they should be in touch within 72 hours. It has now been over 72 hours with no response. Should I give them extra time because of the weekend or should I poke them about it? My previous emails all had responses within a day so this is kind of weird but since they aren't there on the weekend I don't want to be unfair.

ETA - they did get back to me! They requested more information and are working on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 16, 2014)

Got my box today - I will be using every item.  

I'm on the camp that likes the Davines smell.  I liked their Love scent a bit more, but this is still nice.  The Avene smells really pretty.  I got the temptu - and I'm gonna try to make it work, thankfully the "puffy paint" smell goes away.  I finally got to try a Juliette Has a Gun smell - very nice, but hot damn it's pricey. I love Caudalie and I am willing to try just about anything of theirs.  Yay for the Davines extras.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 16, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> home goods is the bomb dot com   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have gotten so much awesome stuff from there for so cheap


I recently relocated -- and the local HomeGoods here opened the day after I closed on the house. It was perfect timing. I even managed to get my husband in there to pick out a few things with me, and once he saw the Quirky Pivot Power strips for $10 and the great lamps we found for the bedroom for $30 each, he actually enjoys going in there too, from time to time. 

I love me some HomeGoods. Storage baskets, bathroom accessories, sheets, throws, spare towels, throw pillows, organizational items... I've found some amazing items there.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 16, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I recently relocated -- and the local HomeGoods here opened the day after I closed on the house. It was perfect timing. I even managed to get my husband in there to pick out a few things with me, and once he saw the Quirky Pivot Power strips for $10 and the great lamps we found for the bedroom for $30 each, he actually enjoys going in there too, from time to time.
> 
> I love me some HomeGoods. Storage baskets, bathroom accessories, sheets, throws, spare towels, throw pillows, organizational items... I've found some amazing items there.


I bought a lot of fancier cookware and bakeware from there - unfortunately the one I liked going to has closed recently   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I'm moving in a few months anyway...


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 16, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> The Fete box is calling my name!
> 
> My box doesn't show the size of the products but shows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 16, 2014)

Is everybody's Temptu really watery?  it was probably made for the airbrush system, but it's really tough to apply on its own.  

I love the Tocca.  They could send me one of each of those fragrances, tyvm.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> My box was also showing the scrub in the preview photo but had the lotion listed. I got the scrub last month on this account and it wasn't an Everygirl box so I was a tad concerned. Rest assured, I did get the lotion. Side note, it smells like fruit loops!


Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 16, 2014)

So mad right now. I actually got 2 August boxes on my primary account. My September box arrived on the 11th. The next day, another Birchbox, an August box, with a paper saying it's the Welcome Box for the 3-month sub I gifted myself. That's bull crap because the card is the Hibernation one from August, not the regular Welcome Box card. I unsubbed, rrsubbed, and prepaid July and August with 2 100-point codes in July, then prepaid for my September box on August 1st with a 100-point promo.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> I think I got those same pinchbowls at Target for like $10. Or at least very similar ones. I like Birchbox for makeup and skincare, not for home items. And we rarely entertain at home since our house isn't very party-friendly the way it's laid out. So skipping this one! Hoping they do a LE box for the holidays, maybe with makeup/winter skin care?


I would definitely get a box like that, so I really hope they do.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 16, 2014)

Yesterday I complained that there was no sign of my monthly box box and today it magically shows up today!

I ordered the Fete box, using the TAKEOFF20 code. I have the mini size of those Core pinch bowls and love those, so I am excited for the bigger ones. I NEED those salad hands and the plastic decanter will be nice. I am really excited about those simple syrups, my husband and I love mixing cocktails and I LOVE stationary. So call me weird, but this box is perfect for me. 

This was my box:


TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream- Love it, smells nice and a fantastic size, not too greasy
 
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer, Naked- Like it, the color is nice and different enough from the Sahara that was in the Mermaid box
 
RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes- Love these, they smell great and are very moisturizing, and not drying.
 
Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Gold Couture - Not a fan, I haven't changed my perfume in years due to my pickiness.
 
TEMPTU S/B Highlighter- Excited for this, but it is more of a bronzer than a highlighter for me.
 
Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate - Super excited for this, it smells great and is light on the skin.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 16, 2014)

Apparently my box came in the mail today and no one bothered to tell me. I just walked by the table and saw it sitting there. After opening the box, I'm a little meh. I got the Davines, Shisheido, You-Be, mascara box. Plus, my box was a plain old brown box, not a printed box. Double meh.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 16, 2014)

My box finally arrived today, with a missing Temptu. The Macadamia Healing Spray is the travel size (2oz), and the Acure Day Cream is the same size tube as the scrub from last month. (It's very generous, 1 oz and the full size is 1.7oz)


----------



## lovepink (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally got my BBs today!  My Fashionista box which was "born" 5 days after my yearly sub account showed up on the same day!

Loving the sample sizes this month!

Fashionista Box





The Naobay and CR eyeliner are dupes but I plan to add them to the Circular swap 6 box.

My yearly sub Box 34




Can't wait to try out the Macadamia products!


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 17, 2014)

I think they changed what was in my box between the reveal and when I got it.  I was supposed to get:

Real Chemistry Peel

the Davines Trio

Temptu

Acure Scrub

Laura Mercier Mascara

Instead of the last two things I got the Acure body lotion and Ageless Loofah Scrub.  The picture at the top of the page still shows the original things, but the product list shows the two things they changed.  I was really looking forward to trying the Laura Mercier mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Finally got my BBs today!  My Fashionista box which was "born" 5 days after my yearly sub account showed up on the same day!
> 
> Loving the sample sizes this month!
> 
> ...


I got the Harvey Prince lotion last month - holy crap it smells amazing!  I brought in into work and a bunch of the ladies now want to go buy it.   Nice boxes!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 17, 2014)

Just confirming that not all of BB's box pages are accurate this month. The product review listings are, but the pictures are not matching the items shown directly underneath.

I received the Tommy Girl box (don't be jealous). Based on what I saw on IG, I knew I was due to receive the deluxe Davines conditioner sample, but the pic shows the oil instead. Additionally, the Tommy Girl perfume sample was too awesome to be shown that they left it out of the picture entirely!


----------



## cherienova (Sep 17, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Is everybody's Temptu really watery?  it was probably made for the airbrush system, but it's really tough to apply on its own.
> 
> I love the Tocca.  They could send me one of each of those fragrances, tyvm.


Yes and its a bit greasy! I tried it yesterday and it just poured out and left no pigment on my skin (and I have really light skin). Not impressed. 

Benefit - Girl Meets Pearl is a million times more effective and around the same price range. I LOVE it.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't mind the texture of the Temptu.  It was way too dark for my skin when I swatched it on my arm, but blended out on my cheek it is really subtle.  I wouldn't rebuy, I'm a fan of Benefit High Beam, the pink suits my skin better.


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 17, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Yes and its a bit greasy! I tried it yesterday and it just poured out and left no pigment on my skin (and I have really light skin). Not impressed.
> 
> Benefit - Girl Meets Pearl is a million times more effective and around the same price range. I LOVE it.


I'm not impressed with it, either.  I don't see any shimmer at all, either or my face or when I swatched it on my hand.  

I guess it provides a tiny bit of color on my cheeks, but it's not anything I would buy.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 17, 2014)

Got both my boxes yesterday. Sat down and opened them up after I got home from work and thought it was weird that I had two Harvey Prince Liquid Loofahs. It was late and I was tired from working the One Direction concert so I thought I might be going crazy. I just realized today that it's missing the Laura Mercier mascara. They changed the box page! I'll use both tubes of that Liquid Loofah but I'm disappointed. Despite the hoards of mascara I have stockpiled, I was really looking forward to getting some Laura Mercier.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 17, 2014)

Just so you ladies know, if you are looking for an exceptional highlighter that is incredibly inexpensive try Chaos Makeup HighLightning, it's incredible. And if you order one of the sets you can get 3 full sizes in 3 different shades for $15. It's incredible highlighter.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 17, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> Untitled.png
> 
> A little late to the party (it's been a busy week) but here's my box. Overall I am happy. I think I'm the only one that is excited about getting more black eyeliner. Anyone know what the samlple from the Clean Up Nice Kit is? I'm assuming it's not all of them.


Got my box yesterday. I got the Chapstick too. It wasn't there when I looked at the contents on the 10th, but it's there now. So it's a 6 item box! I got the Vaccum Cleaner mask from the Clean Up Nice kit.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 17, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I don't mind the texture of the Temptu.  It was way too dark for my skin when I swatched it on my arm, but blended out on my cheek it is really subtle.  I wouldn't rebuy, I'm a fan of Benefit High Beam, the pink suits my skin better.


The color was also way too dark for me. I could probably make it work with careful blending, but I'm really enjoying the Kryolan highlighter from last month's Glossybox, and I don't need to be as careful with the application. It was the product I was the least excited to try, but it turned out to be really nice and easy to use.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 17, 2014)

OK I'm officially blown away.

I made an order with the BONUSBOX code Friday night, and forgot to add in a mystery sample pack. Since the next day was Saturday, I couldn't call and have it added, and didn't remember to try on Monday morning...so I was bummed, but not the end of the world.

So my order arrived today, sans the BONUSBOX. I called to confirm that the BONUSBOX was shipping separately and they confirmed that it was, and it had already gone out. I mentioned that I was bummed that I had forgotten to add in the mystery sample pack (just in passing really, didn't expect anything!) and she (Jenieze) surprised me by saying she'd send one out to me free of charge!

Really Amazing Customer Service!

ETA: The Laura Gellar Beauty Love Me Dew Set lip crayons are BEAUTIFUL colors, very moisturizing and smell like vanilla  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA2: 5 minutes after the call, I had the tracking info for my BONUSBOX, and a confirmation of the free mystery sample pack.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm really behind on this thread so I apologize if anyone already mentioned this,

but did anyone else not get the decorative box this month? I just got a plain Birchbox. It's not a huge deal, but I kind of liked the pattern and wanted to keep it to store some stuff. None of my samples were in a pillow pack, and they were just thrown into the box. The tissue paper was all bunched up  and there wasn't an info card in my box. I had to use my moms when I was taking blog photos. 

I did e-mail them about my disappointment, but sheesh. It's like someone stumbled around in the dark and threw my birchbox together and shipped it out. I liked that no matter how many subcribers they got, it always felt like my box was as nicely packed as it was back in 2011 when I started with Birchbox. I hope it was just a fluke!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm really behind on this thread so I apologize if anyone already mentioned this,
> 
> but did anyone else not get the decorative box this month? I just got a plain Birchbox. It's not a huge deal, but I kind of liked the pattern and wanted to keep it to store some stuff. None of my samples were in a pillow pack, and they were just thrown into the box. The tissue paper was all bunched up and there wasn't an info card in my box. I had to use my moms when I was taking blog photos.
> 
> I did e-mail them about my disappointment, but sheesh. It's like someone stumbled around in the dark and threw my birchbox together and shipped it out. I liked that no matter how many subcribers they got, it always felt like my box was as nicely packed as it was back in 2011 when I started with Birchbox. I hope it was just a fluke!


I didn't get a decorative box either. I also emailed to say I was disappointed.


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm really behind on this thread so I apologize if anyone already mentioned this,
> 
> but did anyone else not get the decorative box this month? I just got a plain Birchbox. It's not a huge deal, but I kind of liked the pattern and wanted to keep it to store some stuff. None of my samples were in a pillow pack, and they were just thrown into the box. The tissue paper was all bunched up and there wasn't an info card in my box. I had to use my moms when I was taking blog photos.
> 
> I did e-mail them about my disappointment, but sheesh. It's like someone stumbled around in the dark and threw my birchbox together and shipped it out. I liked that no matter how many subcribers they got, it always felt like my box was as nicely packed as it was back in 2011 when I started with Birchbox. I hope it was just a fluke!


Same here. I emailed them yesterday morning just as kind of an FYI, but haven't gotten a reply. Also unusual...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep, me too.  Apparently it was everyone who got box 58, which went out to a lot of long-time subscribers who picked the Shiseido sample. 

I emailed as well, just to let them know that the box was one of the coolest things about this month and I was disappointed not to receive it.  If anyone gets a reply, please post it!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yep, me too.  Apparently it was everyone who got box 58, which went out to a lot of long-time subscribers who picked the Shiseido sample.
> 
> I emailed as well, just to let them know that the box was one of the coolest things about this month and I was disappointed not to receive it.  If anyone gets a reply, please post it!


Yep. I've been a subscriber for 21 months (just got my discount code today!) and that's the exact box I received. I'm hoping that they respond to my e-mail. Even just an apology would be acceptable, but it's a bummer that no one has received a response yet.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine was also Box 58.


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 17, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Mine was also Box 58.


Mine too!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 17, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Yes and its a bit greasy! I tried it yesterday and it just poured out and left no pigment on my skin (and I have really light skin). Not impressed.
> 
> Benefit - Girl Meets Pearl is a million times more effective and around the same price range. I LOVE it.


Did you try to shake it? I didn't get this sample in my box (sad face), but I swatched Temptu at Birchbox store, and it looked like it tends to separate.

I think it's closer to Benefit Sun Beam though, and I probably would get Sun Beam over Temptu.


----------



## cherienova (Sep 17, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Did you try to shake it? I didn't get this sample in my box (sad face), but I swatched Temptu at Birchbox store, and it looked like it tends to separate.
> 
> I think it's closer to Benefit Sun Beam though, and I probably would get Sun Beam over Temptu.


Ahh, good call. I will try that tonight. I would agree it looks close to Sun Beam...but, never tried that one. Maybe there is just a learning curve to the Temptu!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 17, 2014)

I got the Fashionista box on my main account, mainly because I've been wanting the Silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner forever, and I was not disappointed!  I love these eyeliners, I'm even happy that I have a stack of black ones.  I really wish there was a gold one!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2014)

I too got box 58 and when my box arrived today it was not the pretty box either, just the normal brown one. Sad face.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 17, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Ahh, good call. I will try that tonight. I would agree it looks close to Sun Beam...but, never tried that one. Maybe there is just a learning curve to the Temptu!


Hope it works for you.

I never really tried Sun Beam either, but I swached it at Sephora (several times actually  :blush: ) and I would really love to get my hands on trail size, as full size is massive, and I'm not ready for that kind of ccommitment lol


----------



## cg0112358 (Sep 17, 2014)

For those of you who got (or are getting) the TOCCA hand cream, what scent did you get?

I haven't gotten my box yet but my box pic shows the blue TOCCA which is the scent Bianca (green tea and lemon). 

I'm just wondering if they sent out different scents or did everyone get the same scent?


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 17, 2014)

I haven't gotten either of my boxes. Both stopped updating on the 12th. Grrrr.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 17, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I too got box 58 and when my box arrived today it was not the pretty box either, just the normal brown one. Sad face.


I wonder if BB ran out of the print boxes since 58 is the last box variation.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Sep 17, 2014)

If anyone is in nyc or around, it's going to be birchboxs birthday celebration on Friday at birchbox soho and you guys should definitely stop by. e going to be doing something special so it'll be worth the trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Sep 17, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> Just confirming that not all of BB's box pages are accurate this month. The product review listings are, but the pictures are not matching the items shown directly underneath.
> 
> I received the Tommy Girl box (don't be jealous). Based on what I saw on IG, I knew I was due to receive the deluxe Davines conditioner sample, but the pic shows the oil instead. Additionally, the Tommy Girl perfume sample was too awesome to be shown that they left it out of the picture entirely!
> 
> ...


yep! Mine looks like this:




The picture shows deluxe size conditioner, but I actually got deluxe oil. Also the picture doesn't show Liz Earle cleanser that was in my box.

edited for grammar


----------



## Elena K (Sep 17, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> If anyone is in nyc or around, it's going to be birchboxs birthday celebration on Friday at birchbox soho and you guys should definitely stop by. e going to be doing something special so it'll be worth the trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sounds cool. I'll try to stop by   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Sep 17, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> For those of you who got (or are getting) the TOCCA hand cream, what scent did you get?
> 
> I haven't gotten my box yet but my box pic shows the blue TOCCA which is the scent Bianca (green tea and lemon).
> 
> I'm just wondering if they sent out different scents or did everyone get the same scent?


I got the same scent.


----------



## cherienova (Sep 17, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Hope it works for you.
> 
> I never really tried Sun Beam either, but I swached it at Sephora (several times actually  :blush: ) and I would really love to get my hands on trail size, as full size is massive, and I'm not ready for that kind of ccommitment lol


Still no luck...but, on a whim I decided to add a bit of it to my eye lids and I think I can use it as a soft eye shadow or even a primer/base. I am digging the effect. Thanks for helping to push me to experiment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 18, 2014)

My box finally loaded. I'm getting box 1.


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 18, 2014)

I decided to resub to my second account and also will be receiving box 58. Does anyone which Davines product is the larger sample in this box?


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 18, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I decided to resub to my second account and also will be receiving box 58. Does anyone which Davines product is the larger sample in this box?


The conditioner


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey Birchbox gurus!  MuT has a request.  Please try out our new Product Review Center and write some reviews on your fav(and not so fav) products contained inside your Birchbox and pls review Birchbox's sub service as well!  Your product reviews will be featured on our homepage.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 18, 2014)

I received my first box this month.  First Birchbox and first subscription box ever.  I got box 1.  I am totally hooked!  I can't believe how much fun this is and the quality of the products is great.  I have since subscribed to 3 other services.  I just love getting boxes in the mail.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 18, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> For those of you who got (or are getting) the TOCCA hand cream, what scent did you get?
> 
> I haven't gotten my box yet but my box pic shows the blue TOCCA which is the scent Bianca (green tea and lemon).
> 
> I'm just wondering if they sent out different scents or did everyone get the same scent?


Me too!


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 18, 2014)

Has anyone who emailed about the brown box 58 gotten a reply? It's been like 48 hours since I sent it. I know they say 72, but every other time I've emailed them I've gotten a reply within 24 hours.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 18, 2014)

(insert mental image of middle-aged chick singing to the "Three Blind Mice" melody, BIRCHBOX MADE AN OOPS!)

I received my box Monday (chose the Fashionista box, remembered why I don't always care for some of the collabs) and it was inside a larger carton containing the Ruffian polish set I added on. Last night I come home to a smaller bubble mailer, and a second set of Ruffian polishes. I'm tempted to keep them in the name of making up for Mascara Again.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 18, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Hope it works for you.
> 
> I never really tried Sun Beam either, but I swached it at Sephora (several times actually  :blush: ) and I would really love to get my hands on trail size, as full size is massive, and I'm not ready for that kind of ccommitment lol


If it helps: 

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/sun-beam-deluxe-mini

and code: SHIPME will get you free shipping on it


----------



## cherienova (Sep 18, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> If it helps:
> 
> http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/sun-beam-deluxe-mini
> 
> and code: SHIPME will get you free shipping on it


Ooooo! Is there a section where I can find more deluxe samples on their site?


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just got a "yup, some people got plain boxes, sorry bout that" reply. Oh well, brown box it is.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 18, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Just got a "yup, some people got plain boxes, sorry bout that" reply. Oh well, brown box it is.


Wow that's not even cool.

I know it's just a box, but they clearly stated on the card that the reason why they were giving the fancy boxes was because it was their anniversary and it was the "perfect time of year to celebrate their subscribers" and that included a pretty birchbox.

It even says "PS: there are 3 different anniversary patterns! Which one did you get? Show it off and tag it with #birchbox." No where does it say "not everyone is getting a cool box, sorry bout that."

I posted an instagram pic and tagged them and flat out told them I was bummed about not getting a decorative box. BB commented on my picture and said something like 'oh no! E-mail customer service so we can help!' So it boggles my mind that they would say that to me, and then basically respond with an e-mail that says "yea sorry about that."  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wow that's not even cool.
> 
> I know it's just a box, but they clearly stated on the card that the reason why they were giving the fancy boxes was because it was their anniversary and it was the "perfect time of year to celebrate their subscribers" and that included a pretty birchbox.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm surprised too. They usually go above and beyond to fix issues.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

@@cherienova here it is 

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/search?q=deluxe+sample

also some of the deluxe samples are cheaper then full size, someone did a spread sheet for them all, I'll try to find it. 



Spoiler



This comes from I am not high fashion blog:

Product Full Size Price/Size Deluxe Sample Price/Size
Sun Beam $26/13.0mL ($2.00/mL) $8/2.5mL ($3.20/mL)
Tints (Benetint, Posietint, Cha Cha Tint) $30/12.5 mL ($2.40/mL) $8/2.5 mL ($3.20/mL)
Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow $36/30.0 mL ($1.20/mL) $8/5.0 mL ($1.6/mL)
Stay Don't Stray $26/10mL ($2.60/mL) $8/2.5mL ($3.20/mL)
Sugarbomb Ultra Plush Lipgloss $16/15.0mL ($1.07/mL) $8/6.5mL ($1.23/mL)
They're Real! $23/8.5g ($2.71/g) $8/3g or $10/4 g ($2.67/g or $2.50/g)
Watt's Up! $30/9.4g ($3.19/g) $8/2.5g ($3.20/g)
BADgal Lash $19/8.5g ($2.24/g) $8/4g ($2/g)
The POREfessional* $42/44.0mL ($0.95/mL)
$30/22.0mL ($1.36/mL) $8/7.5mL ($1.07/mL)
Sugarbomb Face Powder $28/8.0g ($3.50/g) $8/3.0g ($2.67/g)
Creaseless Cream Shadow $20/4.5g ($4.44/g) $7/3.2g ($2.50/g)
That Gal $29/11.0mL ($2.64/mL) $8/7.5mL ($1.07/mL)

*Buy either the jumbo 44 mL size or the sample 7.5 mL size - either is a better deal than the standard "full size."

Unfortunately, as far as I know the deluxe sample sizes are only available for purchase directly from Benefit - if I could buy them at my local Sephora/ULTA, I'd definitely pick up deluxe samples of the Sugarbomb face powder and the Creaseless Cream Shadow. If I'm going to pay $5.95 for shipping (or spend $50 to get free shipping), I'll buy from Sephora or ULTA and get some rewards points/GWPs.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wow that's not even cool.
> 
> I know it's just a box, but they clearly stated on the card that the reason why they were giving the fancy boxes was because it was their anniversary and it was the "perfect time of year to celebrate their subscribers" and that included a pretty birchbox.
> 
> ...


I'd respond with this on their IG page in response to their comment.


----------



## cherienova (Sep 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@cherienova here it is
> 
> http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/search?q=deluxe+sample
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HEAVEN! Thank you so much!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 18, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> If it helps:
> 
> http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/sun-beam-deluxe-mini
> 
> and code: SHIPME will get you free shipping on it


Thanks! I didn't know they were selling minis.


----------



## Shellsthename (Sep 18, 2014)

Can someone please tell me how I find the box number I'm getting. I have clicked on "box" then click "women's box" and it shows me the items. But I don't see a box number. Ex: some of you are saying you are getting box 58 or box 1. Thank you


----------



## Shellsthename (Sep 18, 2014)

This is my box preview. I did order the extras, the nail polish and bracelets. Does anyone know what box number this is?


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 18, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Ooooo! Is there a section where I can find more deluxe samples on their site?


and @@Elena K

I have only found it by typing in "sample" in the search bar there and a few pages of items come up! I have bought several this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they don't always have free shipping, so take advantage of the code while you can!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 18, 2014)

Shellsthename said:


> Can someone please tell me how I find the box number I'm getting. I have clicked on "box" then click "women's box" and it shows me the items. But I don't see a box number. Ex: some of you are saying you are getting box 58 or box 1. Thank you


Check here.  It explains how to find your box number.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Shellsthename said:


> This is my box preview. I did order the extras, the nail polish and bracelets. Does anyone know what box number this is?


Box 40, thats the box I got too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Sep 18, 2014)

I got my box and it was missing the davines shampoo packet that was supposed to be extra with the conditioner.  I feel kind of silly to complain about it but i'm a little bummed also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 18, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I got my box and it was missing the davines shampoo packet that was supposed to be extra with the conditioner.  I feel kind of silly to complain about it but i'm a little bummed also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should let them know simply as a way to inform them of their lack of quality control.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 18, 2014)

Just to confirm: Does the 1st box of a gift sub still appear on your account's box page eventually? I last got 1 in March 2014. Janieze at Birchbox Ops just told me it: 1. Will never appear 2. Will never be reviewable for points 3. Isn't intended to show up on my Box History, ever... and I am majorly ticked off. I have gotten gift subs 2 times before and 1. They did appear on my Box History for that month 2. I was able to review all samples for points 3. They *are* intended to show up.

There is also the issue with receiving 2 boxes for August on this account, which is supposed to never happen unless a replacement box is purposely issued, which Janieze completely ignored when I specifically brought it up. I don't want a 2nd August box in September after I already got my September box. She also ignored the fact that the gift sub is supposed to start in October. I prepaid for my September box 2 weeks before buying the gift sub. How does one get a gift sub box sent to them on an account where they're still subscribed? My Account Settings page shows I am subscribed. She kept brushing off my statement that this is not supposed to happen.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 18, 2014)

I ended up  with box 16 and box 35 this month. I picked Liz Earle and Davines. I wasn't overly thrilled with the Liz Earle box at first glance. I have far too much eye liner for a girl with shaky hands and hooded eyes, and the other stuff was just eh. However, what kind of sorcery is does Cynthia Rowley put in that eye liner? Are they all that creamy and delicious?! It was amazingly easy to apply. The Liz Earle makes lazy morning face washing so much easier. Basically, the box I thought I'd hate, I loved. The box I thought I'd love, I was okay with. Box 16 ended up having the lotion, not the scrub as pictured, which was even better. I mixed the Temptu into my BB cream and I liked the results of that far more than just applying it as a highlighter. Davines smelled like melted burning hippie plastic and I ended up using far too much conditioner to cover the smell.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> I ended up  with box 16 and box 35 this month. I picked Liz Earle and Davines. I wasn't overly thrilled with the Liz Earle box at first glance. I have far too much eye liner for a girl with shaky hands and hooded eyes, and the other stuff was just eh. However, what kind of sorcery is does Cynthia Rowley put in that eye liner? Are they all that creamy and delicious?! It was amazingly easy to apply. The Liz Earle makes lazy morning face washing so much easier. Basically, the box I thought I'd hate, I loved. The box I thought I'd love, I was okay with. Box 16 ended up having the lotion, not the scrub as pictured, which was even better. I mixed the Temptu into my BB cream and I liked the results of that far more than just applying it as a highlighter. Davines smelled like melted burning hippie plastic and I ended up using far too much conditioner to cover the smell.


Did your perfume spray??


----------



## Elena K (Sep 18, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> If anyone is in nyc or around, it's going to be birchboxs birthday celebration on Friday at birchbox soho and you guys should definitely stop by. e going to be doing something special so it'll be worth the trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I posted this in Birchbox Soho tread, but I'm not sure how many people are following that, so I'm going to post it hear as well.

Birchbox is celebrating it's birthday on Friday, September 19 by giving out BYOB boxes. Details on their website:

http://join.birchbox.com/storeevents/

Also, they are doing a giveway. I don't think that you have to live in NYC to participate in it:

https://www.birchbox.com/promotions/giveaways

(not referral links)


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wow that's not even cool.
> 
> I know it's just a box, but they clearly stated on the card that the reason why they were giving the fancy boxes was because it was their anniversary and it was the "perfect time of year to celebrate their subscribers" and that included a pretty birchbox.
> 
> ...


I get why they wouldn't want to pass out $10 codes over this, but I don't blame you guys for being annoyed. I think the social media worker always replies that to every complaint. I think that is their policy. That way if you are someone who needs help, you can get it, but they also get the benefit of the doubt, in that they have resolved the issue in private. I think a lot of people who complain on social media don't actually email them, they are just venting. At least sometimes.

If the cost is the same, I'd love to get the pretty box tops every month. Probably it costs a little more. But man, my decor would improve. lol

My box is scheduled to be here next Monday, but I am hoping it surprises me sooner. Funny story, I mistyped earlier and almost said that "I wouldn't balm you guys." I corrected it, because I would totally balm you guys. Would you blame me? Sorry, I'm on steroids. I'm going to make bad jokes for the next two weeks. Womp womp.


----------



## purpleorchid (Sep 18, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Just got a "yup, some people got plain boxes, sorry bout that" reply. Oh well, brown box it is.


That's not OK!  I got the plain brown box too--I haven't emailed them yet, but i'm annoyed. They should've made it clear in all those promo videos that not everyone was getting a printed "keepsake" box. I have a yearly subscription, and it feels like they're saying, "Everyone gets a special keepsake box--except for a few of you, suckas!"

It's rude and careless on their part, and they should make up for it in some way.


----------



## liilak (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh my.  I'm definitely swinging by tomorrow.

Do you know anything about the Saturday even besides what is written on the site?  Does every purchase come with a bag of samples? 



Elena K said:


> I posted this in Birchbox Soho tread, but I'm not sure how many people are following that, so I'm going to post it hear as well.
> 
> Birchbox is celebrating it's birthday on Friday, September 19 by giving out BYOB boxes. Details on their website:
> 
> ...


----------



## Elena K (Sep 18, 2014)

liilak said:


> Oh my.  I'm definitely swinging by tomorrow.
> 
> Do you know anything about the Saturday even besides what is written on the site?  Does every purchase come with a bag of samples?


@@liilak - Nope, only what was on the site. I signed up for their updates, but haven't received any yet.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Sep 19, 2014)

liilak said:


> Oh my.  I'm definitely swinging by tomorrow.
> 
> Do you know anything about the Saturday even besides what is written on the site?  Does every purchase come with a bag of samples?


I'm not sure if it's every purchase but as long as you're not just buying a lip balm or something you should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> That's not OK!  I got the plain brown box too--I haven't emailed them yet, but i'm annoyed. They should've made it clear in all those promo videos that not everyone was getting a printed "keepsake" box. I have a yearly subscription, and it feels like they're saying, "Everyone gets a special keepsake box--except for a few of you, suckas!"
> 
> It's rude and careless on their part, and they should make up for it in some way.


I agree. I get that it's just a box but not only did I not get the keepsake box, but my box just looked a mess. The samples were thrown in like it was nothing (did they not have pillow packs this month for the samples or was it just my box?) and the tissue paper was all bunched up and folded under the samples so there was no "big reveal" for me lol. I try to take my time and open my pillow pack last and be surprised etc. There was also no info card in my box either.

I e-mailed them and still have yet to hear a response, which is strange, considering they always get back to me within 24 hours, tops. 

I just think if they tell me on instagram to e-mail them about the lack of pretty box, then they should do more than just say "so sorry, bye now!" lol. I'm not expecting 100 points or anything but maybe just tell me they'll send me a keepsake box with my next month, or hell- 10 points would be nice, just to feel like they actually give a crap.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I agree. I get that it's just a box but not only did I not get the keepsake box, but my box just looked a mess. The samples were thrown in like it was nothing (did they not have pillow packs this month for the samples or was it just my box?) and the tissue paper was all bunched up and folded under the samples so there was no "big reveal" for me lol. I try to take my time and open my pillow pack last and be surprised etc. There was also no info card in my box either.
> 
> I e-mailed them and still have yet to hear a response, which is strange, considering they always get back to me within 24 hours, tops.
> 
> I just think if they tell me on instagram to e-mail them about the lack of pretty box, then they should do more than just say "so sorry, bye now!" lol. I'm not expecting 100 points or anything but maybe just tell me they'll send me a keepsake box with my next month, or hell- 10 points would be nice, just to feel like they actually give a crap.


Yeah it sounds like your box wasn't packed properly.  There were pillow packs this month as well.


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 19, 2014)

It would be nice if someone from MUT got surprised by the Birchbox delivery elves today for their birthday celebration! I'm curious to see what that would be like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 19, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> It would be nice if someone from MUT got surprised by the Birchbox delivery elves today for their birthday celebration! I'm curious to see what that would be like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I live about 3 hours away from the city so maybe I'll get really lucky! hahahaha. I made sure to nominate myself, I may complain about Birchbox sometimes but they always draw me back in with their excellent customer service and points system.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 19, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> My box is scheduled to be here next Monday, but I am hoping it surprises me sooner. Funny story, I mistyped earlier and almost said that "I wouldn't balm you guys." I corrected it, because I would totally balm you guys. Would you blame me? Sorry, I'm on steroids. I'm going to make bad jokes for the next two weeks. Womp womp.


Benebalm, pls? Want to try it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 19, 2014)

I stopped by Birchbox Soho this morning to get the free BYOB they are offering for Customer Appreciation Day. It was a little after they'd opened and there were already a handful of girls standing in line. It's sure to get much busier later in the day, so the sooner you can stop by, the better! There were balloons, jars of free candy everywhere, and gold glitter on the floors. BB is adorable.

Here's the choices from what I can remember:

Body


Caudalie Divine Legs (foil packet)
Whish Exfoliating Gel
Color Club Mini Nail Polish in Peace, Love, &amp; Polish
Face


Marcelle 8-in-1 Power Serum
Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel
SuperGoop
Fragrance


Harvey Prince Ageless
Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume
MCMC Phoenix 
Folle de Joie 
Hair


Miss Jessie's Quick Curls (large foil packet)
Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Conditioner
Macadamia Healing Oil
Makeup


Laura Geller Mascara
Anastasia Brow Gel
Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner
Manna Highlighter


----------



## camel11 (Sep 19, 2014)

UGH.  I work by the BB store... of course they have free boxes the day I work from home!! Oh well....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 19, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> I stopped by Birchbox Soho this morning to get the free BYOB they are offering for Customer Appreciation Day. It was a little after they'd opened and there were already a handful of girls standing in line. It's sure to get much busier later in the day, so the sooner you can stop by, the better! There were balloons, jars of free candy everywhere, and gold glitter on the floors. BB is adorable.
> 
> Here's the choices from what I can remember:
> 
> ...


So jealous!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 19, 2014)

Everything finally updated for me, and tracking says my box is in Tennessee. I'll probably have my box Monday or Tuesday. My update is saying I'll be getting:

-Dr. Jart Pore Minimalist Mask.

-Dear Clark Resurrecting Wash.

-Dear Clark Resurrecting Rinse.

-Acure Organics Day Cream.

-Chapstick Duel Hydration.

So, I guess I'm not getting the sample that they confirmed that I picked? Bummer. I was really looking foreword to it. Really bummed that I'm getting the chapstick, too. I wanted the Pixie. Otherwise I'm actually pretty happy with what the box is supposed to be. I've heard really awesome reviews for the Dr. Jart, and the Acure. I really hope that the people who have done reviews on the Dear Clark on Youtube were over exaggerating the smell, because that was also something I wanted. But if it smells ick, I won't use it.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, they haven't called me yet. I saw on facebook someone got a $250 gift card, and someone else is getting some swag mailed to them. All I could see was a water bottle. A lot of people in the pictures are wearing BB gear. I need someone on here to get a package so I can live vicariously. Good pictures, please!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 19, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> So, I guess I'm not getting the sample that they confirmed that I picked?


The one time I was involved in sample picking (the first month), I didn't get the sample I chose, either.  I e-mailed them and they sent it separately.  I didn't get points for reviewing it, but at least I eventually got it.  It helps if you save your confirmation (in my case, an e-mail they sent confirming my choice, since I also never got the pick-your-sample e-mail).


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 19, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Everything finally updated for me, and tracking says my box is in Tennessee. I'll probably have my box Monday or Tuesday. My update is saying I'll be getting:
> 
> -Dr. Jart Pore Minimalist Mask.
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same. All the reviews I've seen for the shampoo say that it makes hair oilier. I can't use it. If anything I'm glad for the mask and chapstick. Iffy about the lotion stuff.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 19, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> I'm getting the same. All the reviews I've seen for the shampoo say that it makes hair oilier. I can't use it. If anything I'm glad for the mask and chapstick. Iffy about the lotion stuff.


Yikes. I can't use oily stuff either. Recently, I bought a shampoo from the Yes To brand, and it makes my hair oily, too. =_=;; I don't want to be stuck with two oily brand shampoos. = (


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 19, 2014)

Nominated myself for the Birchbox stuff - Why not! Customer appreciation day!


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Nominated myself for the Birchbox stuff - Why not! Customer appreciation day!


Do you have to nominate yourself to get a phone call from them? I don't think you do, but I want to be sure so I don't miss out.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 19, 2014)

atomic said:


> Do you have to nominate yourself to get a phone call from them? I don't think you do, but I want to be sure so I don't miss out.


I'm not sure.. but I went ahead and did it anyways with the link above.. ummm... This one!: https://www.birchbox.com/promotions/giveaways

I'd love to get surprised!


----------



## casey anne (Sep 19, 2014)

Super sleuthing...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/birchbox-exclusive-loren-hope-mini-alex-cuff-lilac-pouch


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2014)

You guys are never going to believe what just happened. I am so shocked! A BB fairy just knocked on my door and gave me swag! And took my picture! I am wearing no makeup, but who cares! I got some cool stuff. If you will recall, this is the second time I have won something from Birchbox. A few months ago I won the Sneak Peek prize! Pictures coming soon.


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I'm not sure.. but I went ahead and did it anyways with the link above.. ummm... This one!: https://www.birchbox.com/promotions/giveaways
> 
> I'd love to get surprised!


I signed up! I know I won't get a visit, as I live in the middle of nowhere, Wisconsin, but fingers crossed that I get a phone call!



Moonittude said:


> You guys are never going to believe what just happened. I am so shocked! A BB fairy just knocked on my door and gave me swag! And took my picture! I am wearing no makeup, but who cares! I got some cool stuff. If you will recall, this is the second time I have won something from Birchbox. A few months ago I won the Sneak Peek prize! Pictures coming soon.


Congrats! I can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't believe they even found my apartment. It's in such a weird spot, that the mailman can only find it 60% of the time. Also, I'm on the West Coast and they did not call me on the phone at all. I'm sure my mouth dropped open when I saw her Birchbox t-shirt. I didn't even manage to get friendly until she was about to leave. I was too shocked. My dog totally barked at her. I was going to hold the dog for the picture, but she wouldn't stop barking, and anyway there was too much swag to hold.

When the picture of me gets posted, be gentle. I am suffering a hive outbreak and am on some steroids, so I wasn't even dressed, yet. My hair might be crazy. You guys will love me anyway, right?

Here is what they gave me:

A Birchbox tote bag - might be my favorite part, I am a dork

pink balloons

bouquet of roses - I would have been happy with just that much, you guys.

LE Mermaid box - I already bought this. It is awesome. I told my mom I would share with her if I won, and she loves mermaids

Jouer It bag kit - I already bought this too. It is also awesome.

CW box - I didn't have this yet, and I love the pink nail polish I will totally wear it today

Smashbox Full Exposure eye shadow palette with mascara - I haven't even opened this yet, too busy giving you guys the scoop. It looks really pretty.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 19, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I can't believe they even found my apartment. It's in such a weird spot, that the mailman can only find it 60% of the time. Also, I'm on the West Coast and they did not call me on the phone at all. I'm sure my mouth dropped open when I saw her Birchbox t-shirt. I didn't even manage to get friendly until she was about to leave. I was too shocked. My dog totally barked at her. I was going to hold the dog for the picture, but she wouldn't stop barking, and anyway there was too much swag to hold.
> 
> When the picture of me gets posted, be gentle. I am suffering a hive outbreak and am on some steroids, so I wasn't even dressed, yet. My hair might be crazy. You guys will love me anyway, right?
> 
> ...


So excited for you and so jealous! I have very little hope that they would pick me for any of this. Can't believe a MUT'er got in on the goods! Woot woot!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats @@Moonittude !  That's so amazing!

(also, no one else in the box 58 snafu kill me but... I just heard back from BB Ops and they gave me 100 points for the plain box!  I didn't ask for anything, just let them know I was disappointed and had been looking forward to a pretty box!)


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 19, 2014)

ok so I nominated myself and put in my office info...it's a long shot but still   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 19, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Congrats @@Moonittude ! That's so amazing!
> 
> (also, no one else in the box 58 snafu kill me but... I just heard back from BB Ops and they gave me 100 points for the plain box! I didn't ask for anything, just let them know I was disappointed and had been looking forward to a pretty box!)


Ha! I Would never begrudge someone else's good customer service


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> ok so I nominated myself and put in my office info...it's a long shot but still   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!  Congrat's Moonittude!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 19, 2014)

What a cool idea for customer appreciation!  I wish I lived near the BB store.  I would use the free shipping but my only account with points is already an ACEs account.  I just made an order on the other account and paid shipping two days ago.  Murphys Law, always gets me.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 19, 2014)

So happy to hear that someone on here got something! Yea for you..Moonitude!!!


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, BB is doing some exciting giveaways lately! I hope some more people on here get picked for a delivery. I won a Beauty Bash so I won't be too bummed if I don't.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been watching #birchboxlovesme all day on Instagram! I SO want them to call! I wish they'd show up too, but doubtful considering I don't live near a big city. That's amazing that you got visited, Moonitude!

I seriously want one of those totes. They're so cute! Also, that Smashbox palette. What an awesome thing to do. They look like they're having so much fun!


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats moonitude! You totally deserve it! I signed up too and I'm in Miami so I was hoping this would be the city in Florida.... So lol, I straightened up just a bit in case. Silly, but I'm going to think positively. I've been on bed rest for six months with vasculitis that suddenly came on. Anyway, totally loving BB and taking care of myself - skin and hair - even if I rarely need makeup. This board makes it even more fun! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 19, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I can't believe they even found my apartment. It's in such a weird spot, that the mailman can only find it 60% of the time. Also, I'm on the West Coast and they did not call me on the phone at all. I'm sure my mouth dropped open when I saw her Birchbox t-shirt. I didn't even manage to get friendly until she was about to leave. I was too shocked. My dog totally barked at her. I was going to hold the dog for the picture, but she wouldn't stop barking, and anyway there was too much swag to hold.
> 
> When the picture of me gets posted, be gentle. I am suffering a hive outbreak and am on some steroids, so I wasn't even dressed, yet. My hair might be crazy. You guys will love me anyway, right?
> 
> ...


Congratulations @[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]Moonittude! [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]ng Your dog looks like "wow! all that for me?", lol[/SIZE]


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow I really think this Customer Appreciation Day is really cool! I don't expect them to ring my doorbell, but I don't think I've ever seen a company do something so awesome for their subscribers before!!

Also, I FINALLY heard back about my lack of keepsake box and poorly packages samples. They apologized and awarded me 100 points, which was nice of them. I'm pleased, even if I didn't get a bunch of flowers and goodies! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Sep 19, 2014)

Doesn't look like this has been posted yet. Also I don't see an October thread yet and I don't have time to start one right now soooorrry!

Another PYS next month! October Sneak Peak:


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I really want to use their codes for a free book every time they offer them, but I've already got two bookshelves full. :/

FYI, I used the BONUSBOX code for a free 4-piece sample anniversary box on my last order and I got:

Davines Love smoothing shampoo (in the 2.5 fl oz bottle)

Sumita Beauty eye pencil in Jamun (purple)

Balance Me Wonder eye cream

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Sampler in Ballerina (kind of disappointed, I got this in the pick two with the same order)


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Congratulations @[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]Moonittude! [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]ng Your dog looks like "wow! all that for me?", lol[/SIZE]


She loves when we get packages, but she was slightly concerned about the balloons.

The bonus bracelet is really pretty. But I think I am more tempted by the candle. I have an anniversary code, so I think I am going to use that and get the Snow candle, instead of the bonus berry. The possibility of diamonds is too hard to resist. Also, I seem to be on a streak and I would hate to not take full advantage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am not tempted by the samples on selection, for October, and that makes me excited for a random box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Sep 19, 2014)

Have we always gotten points for getting a birchbox plus item?  For some reason I thought we didn't and that's part of why I didn't get the Ruffian option last month.  I've only gotten a birchbox plus item once and it was that disastrous Kate Spade necklace they never sent.

Also I'm not feeling the PYS options this month.  Curious to see if they have another curated box.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 19, 2014)

Another PYS next month! October Sneak Peak: 






That Lord and Berry eyeliner stub of a pencil looked awfully sad next to the Mally lipglosses and ModelCo lipstick. Very disproportionate!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Yay my favorite things are being offered as PYS: Lip products!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Those candles are SO cool! I'm tempted to get a few for gifts.

Lipstick and eyeliner are both things I don't really use but I will get the Mally for one box and the Party Proof for the other.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 19, 2014)

Why does Lord &amp; Berry think those sad eyeliner stubs are a good way to introduce their brand to people? They are pathetic, and the one in that video looked pretty stiff, and not very pigmented.

ETA: And they make other really good products! I have several. It's poor advertising.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Why does Lord &amp; Berry think those sad eyeliner stubs are a good way to introduce their brand to people? They are pathetic, and the one in that video looked pretty stiff, and not very pigmented.


They should do a lipstick or eye shadow!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Not excited about the PYS this month but I'm hoping to avoid that sad eyeliner. So I'll probs pick the two lip things on my accounts.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 19, 2014)

Three accounts and three lip products for PYS. Perfect!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 19, 2014)

Will probably be going with the lipstick. I hate glosses... Which is a shame this time around because those are really pretty shades. Won't be doing the eyeliner because I've tried that brand before (thanks Ipsy) and it goes on nice, but by the end of the day I look like a raccoon. Not pretty.

So lipstick it is.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 19, 2014)

None of the PYS interest me, so I will be going for a surprise.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 19, 2014)

ModelCo Kitty on one account (I *wanted* it so bad when they were sampling it last year, but could never get it!), and will go for a complete surprise on my main account.  I got a pretty terrible box with my Shiseido choice this past month, so I'll let them have a chance at making me a box without being hampered by sample selection.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm going with Model Co Party Proof. I actually had an eye on it. I would like to try Mally Lip Gloss as well, but Model Co shade would work better for me then either of Mally Glosses.

Lord and Berry pencil looks kine of sad comparing to other options.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow the Harvey Prince liquid loofah was such a disappointing sample.  It smelled great but had barely an exfoliation (particles, grit whatever you want to call it) and there was enough in there for about one use!  Last month I got the lotion and got a few days out of it using it on my arms and legs.

I guess I could use a break from HP!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 19, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Doesn't look like this has been posted yet. Also I don't see an October thread yet and I don't have time to start one right now soooorrry!
> 
> Another PYS next month! October Sneak Peak:


omg why do they have the lord and berry eyeliner?? it was already in ipsy bags...and it didn't seem to have good reviews  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

I have one of the little Lord and Berry liners from Ipsy, but mine is plain black and not glittery. That said, it is super tiny...but not a bad liner. But, definitely nothing to write home about, you can get a shimmery liner at the drugstore for a few bucks that is just as good.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey all!  We are talking about October over here!  Come on down!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134281-birchbox-october-2014-spoilers-video-is-up/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 20, 2014)

Quick question for you ladies that have gotten Harvey Prince Hello in your boxes. I've received it before many times and he color is always a yellow tinted clear color. The one I received this month is bright orange, like nuclear orange. Anyone got one like this?


----------



## PR Rosebud (Sep 20, 2014)

I just watched the latest video. It looks like your suppose to get 10 points for BB plus items ordered and double points for Oct. I have never gotten points for the BB plus items I have ordered. I emailed a customer service rep and the reply was that you don't get points for the boxes (which I know ) or the BB plus items. Am I understanding what they say on the video incorrectly. Thanks  :blink:


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 20, 2014)

PR Rosebud said:


> I just watched the latest video. It looks like your suppose to get 10 points for BB plus items ordered and double points for Oct. I have never gotten points for the BB plus items I have ordered. I emailed a customer service rep and the reply was that you don't get points for the boxes (which I know ) or the BB plus items. Am I understanding what they say on the video incorrectly. Thanks  :blink:


In the past, they did not give points for BB Plus items. That's something new this month, and I think you only get points for them (double points) if you order more than 1.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Sep 20, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> In the past, they did not give points for BB Plus items. That's something new this month, and I think you only get points for them (double points) if you order more than 1.


Thanks. The part that got me thinking is when she said as you already know (about the points). I think you get double points on each one for Oct.. I would like to order the candle.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> You guys are never going to believe what just happened. I am so shocked! A BB fairy just knocked on my door and gave me swag! And took my picture! I am wearing no makeup, but who cares! I got some cool stuff. If you will recall, this is the second time I have won something from Birchbox. A few months ago I won the Sneak Peek prize! Pictures coming soon.


Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I can't believe they even found my apartment. It's in such a weird spot, that the mailman can only find it 60% of the time. Also, I'm on the West Coast and they did not call me on the phone at all. I'm sure my mouth dropped open when I saw her Birchbox t-shirt. I didn't even manage to get friendly until she was about to leave. I was too shocked. My dog totally barked at her. I was going to hold the dog for the picture, but she wouldn't stop barking, and anyway there was too much swag to hold.
> 
> When the picture of me gets posted, be gentle. I am suffering a hive outbreak and am on some steroids, so I wasn't even dressed, yet. My hair might be crazy. You guys will love me anyway, right?
> 
> ...


That is so awesome, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Congrats moonitude! You totally deserve it! I signed up too and I'm in Miami so I was hoping this would be the city in Florida.... So lol, I straightened up just a bit in case. Silly, but I'm going to think positively. I've been on bed rest for six months with vasculitis that suddenly came on. Anyway, totally loving BB and taking care of myself - skin and hair - even if I rarely need makeup. This board makes it even more fun! Thanks ladies!


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tulippop (Sep 21, 2014)

Did anyone else get this box?







Avène Cleanance Soap-Free Gel Cleanser Buy
Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance SerumBuy
Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying PotionBuy
Davines OI / Shampoo Buy
Davines OI / Conditioner Buy
TEMPTU S/B HighlighterBuy
Juliette Has a Gun Anyway - 100 ml
If you did, did you get the Davine Oil as a foil packet sample or the little bottle like in the picture above?

I got a foil packet.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 21, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Did anyone else get this box?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get three Davines foil packets, or did you get a deluxe sample of the shampoo or conditioner? Many of the box pictures were inaccurate this month. From what I have seen, I believe that everyone who got the Davines trio received two foils and one deluxe. Some received deluxe shampoo, some deluxe conditioner, and some deluxe oil. The picture doesn't seem to accurately represent which deluxe size was received.


----------



## tulippop (Sep 21, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Did you get three Davines foil packets, or did you get a deluxe sample of the shampoo or conditioner? Many of the box pictures were inaccurate this month. From what I have seen, I believe that everyone who got the Davines trio received two foils and one deluxe. Some received deluxe shampoo, some deluxe conditioner, and some deluxe oil. The picture doesn't seem to accurately represent which deluxe size was received.


I got a deluxe conditioner that I don't want, I was hoping for the hair oil.  XD


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 21, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I got a deluxe conditioner that I don't want, I was hoping for the hair oil.  XD


Got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't blame you for feeling that way. My box picture showed the hair oil as well, and I received the conditioner.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 22, 2014)

Guys! I just won a full size Real Chemistry Peel from a BB facebook giveaway. I am SO excited because I love this stuff and haven't felt like shelling out the cash for it. WOOT WOOT!


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 22, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys! I just won a full size Real Chemistry Peel from a BB facebook giveaway. I am SO excited because I love this stuff and haven't felt like shelling out the cash for it. WOOT WOOT!


Congrats! Their promos/ giveaways/ contests/ customer appreciation is on point!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 22, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Congrats! Their promos/ giveaways/ contests/ customer appreciation is on point!


It definitely has been lately!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 22, 2014)

Yay!  Congrats thats awesome!  There have been so many lucky winners on MUT lately   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys! I just won a full size Real Chemistry Peel from a BB facebook giveaway. I am SO excited because I love this stuff and haven't felt like shelling out the cash for it. WOOT WOOT!


Congrats!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 23, 2014)

Fwiw, I got box 24:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb24

Box 24 picture was accurate, included foils of the Davines shampoo and conditioner and bottle of the All in One milk (as reflected in the picture)

I also got box 18:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb18

Box 18 picture was inaccurate, it had foils of the Davines Shampoo and Oil and a large tub of the conditioner (which is NOT reflected in the box picture).


----------



## Elena K (Sep 23, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Fwiw, I got box 24:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2014/september-2014-bb24
> 
> ...


it seems that a lot of pictures are inaccurate this month. The list of "September Products" under the picture is more reliable.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmmk. I finally got my box today. And I got a colorful box! Yay.

I got Acure Organics, Dear Clark shampoo and conditioner, Dr. Jart, Temptu, and the hydration lock Chapstick. 

I didn't get my sample choice, which is disappointing. I was really looking foreword to it. But I can't complain, because I got four things I wanted to try. Super disappointed that I got the Temptu. That was really the only thing I didn't want.

Also, I really like the smell of the Dear Clark, if that makes me weird, so be it. If this stuff works nice, I'm buying full size. Lol.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 23, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Mmmk. I finally got my box today. And I got a colorful box! Yay.
> 
> I got Acure Organics, Dear Clark shampoo and conditioner, Dr. Jart, Temptu, and the hydration lock Chapstick.
> 
> ...


what was your PYS choice?


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 23, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Mmmk. I finally got my box today. And I got a colorful box! Yay.
> 
> I got Acure Organics, Dear Clark shampoo and conditioner, Dr. Jart, Temptu, and the hydration lock Chapstick.
> 
> ...


You have the same box as I do. At least I thought. In my preview it shows a picture of the temptu but not the mask, in the description beneath that it shows the mask but not the temptu. Now I'm wondering if I'll get the temptu also, which I'd be very happy with. Hopefully my box gets here Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 24, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> what was your PYS choice?


It was the Liz Earle. I had gotten a confirmation email for it, so I'm thinking maybe I'm missing it because it was only my second box and maybe because I got it later than everyone else did? 

I dunno. They took my payment out late so I'm thinking that's probably why. As long as it goes through for October, and I'm not missing my PYS I won't be too mad. I'm not mad about September missing it. Just a tad disappointed.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 24, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> You have the same box as I do. At least I thought. In my preview it shows a picture of the temptu but not the mask, in the description beneath that it shows the mask but not the temptu. Now I'm wondering if I'll get the temptu also, which I'd be very happy with. Hopefully my box gets here Friday or Saturday.



The mask is strange. I used it last night, and my skin felt nice while I was wearing the mask, but you're not supposed to wash off the extra serum left over, and it made my skin feel really oily.

I can see why people like the Temptu or want to try it. It's a nifty product, I just don't like shimmer-y stuff. And to me it looked super shimmer-y.

Good luck on getting your box!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 24, 2014)

I just got a surprise package in the mail from Birchbox for customer appreciation day! So awesome! They sent me a BKR water bottle, NCLA galaxy wraps and the Smashbox Try It kit!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 24, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> It was the Liz Earle. I had gotten a confirmation email for it, so I'm thinking maybe I'm missing it because it was only my second box and maybe because I got it later than everyone else did?
> 
> I dunno. They took my payment out late so I'm thinking that's probably why. As long as it goes through for October, and I'm not missing my PYS I won't be too mad. I'm not mad about September missing it. Just a tad disappointed.


Did you contact BB?  They should at least send you the product separately, which is what they've been doing for a while if you didn't get your confirmed PYS sample.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just got a surprise package in the mail from Birchbox for customer appreciation day! So awesome! They sent me a BKR water bottle, NCLA galaxy wraps and the Smashbox Try It kit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Those BKR bottles look so nice!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just got a surprise package in the mail from Birchbox for customer appreciation day! So awesome! They sent me a BKR water bottle, NCLA galaxy wraps and the Smashbox Try It kit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## tulippop (Sep 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just got a surprise package in the mail from Birchbox for customer appreciation day! So awesome! They sent me a BKR water bottle, NCLA galaxy wraps and the Smashbox Try It kit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nail wraps look really interesting to me.  If you use them can you post a picture of how it looks?  XD


----------



## MessyJesi (Sep 26, 2014)

I finally got my box today. It did have the temptu in it. But I don't have the option to review it so I sent a message. My Acure day cream had a problem. The safety seal some how plasticised onto the top. I bent a pair of eyebrow scissors poking a hole in it.  it smells like oranges. Love it. I need to get a drill to get a decent hole in it. The Dear Clark stuff has a very strong rose smell to it, kinda musky. I'm going to try it, but will probably just give it to my daughter.


----------



## H_D (Sep 26, 2014)

So jealous of those that got the Mereadesso moisturizer! It gets alot of great reviews. Did you see they have a new tinted version of it?!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 27, 2014)

Argh anyone else try the Macadamia conditioning shampoo and find the pump extremely difficult to get any product out?

Mine barely squirts any out. Blah!!!

I'm not that worried about it since I don't think I'll this product will really work for me, but I atleast wanted to try it. Maybe I'll try to pick one up in the trades.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 27, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Argh anyone else try the Macadamia conditioning shampoo and find the pump extremely difficult to get any product out?
> 
> Mine barely squirts any out. Blah!!!
> 
> I'm not that worried about it since I don't think I'll this product will really work for me, but I atleast wanted to try it. Maybe I'll try to pick one up in the trades.


Mine squirts out fine, I actually really love this product. I didn't think I would cuz it's so weird to have a totally creamy unsudsing product in your hair but it works great. If you have a TJ MAXX near you, mine carries the whole line of Macadamia products. Just a thought if you ended up liking it.


----------

